# New 18+ adult forum "Bathhouse" (NO 18+ links here!)



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

A new forum has been added to NF where is is appropriate to post hentai and adult pictures, and discuss mature topics, the "Konoha Bathhouse."
In order to view and post in this forum, you must go to UserCp (where you view your rep) and hit "Group Memberships" on the sidebar.



Go to 18+ members, hit "join group", list a reason, (*you must at the very least state that you're at least 18 years old*) and hit it.
As soon as Patchouli sees your request, and verifies that you're 18, you're added and will be able to view the forum.

Typical time frame for approval is around *3-5 Days*.

*There is a 100 post minimum requirement to join*, to keep out trolls and lurkers. This is also used to help us gauge whether or not the age you have listed is anywhere near genuine. We can get a general idea of how old you are by the way you post. As reference to that:


			
				bash.org said:
			
		

> <h|tler> HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU TELL THAT I'M 13 BY LOOKING AT WHAT I'M WRITEING?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Get the idea? Don't post like this and we'll know that your age is somewhere near accurate.


----------



## Axass (Mar 14, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> H-Mod, El Jackal


Dundundun! Who could mod there better than him? XD


----------



## Arima Teppei (Mar 14, 2005)

hmmm thats nice but ill be 18 on 6th of april so need to wait a little longer till ill be able to get in there.  :sad


----------



## Zhongda (Mar 14, 2005)

Guess who turned 18 today


----------



## poona (Mar 14, 2005)

damn man I'll never get in... *mumbles curses*


----------



## Shishou (Mar 14, 2005)

Wooo!  I'm a perv and I'm legal!

Sucks to be all the people who didn't fake being older

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 14, 2005)

HAUNTER said:
			
		

> Guess who turned 18 today


Happy Birthday Haunter.


----------



## kane_x (Mar 14, 2005)

Well I'll be damn... El Jackal is the H-mod. Now how didn't see this coming?


----------



## poona (Mar 14, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Wooo!  I'm a perv and I'm legal!
> 
> Sucks to be all the people who didn't fake being older



I can never tell a lie!! (damn I'd a great American president...if I were American...)


----------



## Kaede (Mar 14, 2005)

poona said:
			
		

> damn man I'll never get in... *mumbles curses*


i with yah dude, im with yah  hell, im not even that bothered about not seeing and talking about the nice pretty porn. but i dont wanna be left out :sad 

now, where;s my fake id...


----------



## poona (Mar 14, 2005)

big lil dude said:
			
		

> i with yah dude, im with yah  hell, im not even that bothered about not seeing and talking about the nice pretty porn. but i dont wanna be left out :sad
> 
> now, where;s my fake id...



Looks like we're gonna have to start our own little sex thread (though its gonna get us fuckin banned lol)


----------



## Kaede (Mar 14, 2005)

poona said:
			
		

> Looks like we're gonna have to start our own little sex thread (though its gonna get us fuckin banned lol)


 i dont think theres a rule against it : yah see, the way to do it is to do it secretly  talk about it without talking about it... if that makes sense


----------



## poona (Mar 14, 2005)

big lil dude said:
			
		

> i dont think theres a rule against it : yah see, the way to do it is to do it secretly  talk about it without talking about it... if that makes sense



I get ya...heheheheheh...... it'll be even better =)


----------



## Kaede (Mar 14, 2005)

poona said:
			
		

> I get ya...heheheheheh...... it'll be even better =)


ima go make my lunch now  talk tah yah when i get back. 

good rep for you for being uhm... 14! see, woo to the 14-year-olds!

only we dont get to go into the 18+ section. damn that.


----------



## poona (Mar 14, 2005)

big lil dude said:
			
		

> ima go make my lunch now  talk tah yah when i get back.
> 
> good rep for you for being uhm... 14! see, woo to the 14-year-olds!
> 
> only we dont get to go into the 18+ section. damn that.



Rep for you too brother!! Y'all jus' discriminatin' us coz we're under age!! I'mma sue yo' ass!!!


----------



## P-Nut (Mar 14, 2005)

so its allowed to post porn and fap 2gether


----------



## Zhongda (Mar 14, 2005)

Hayabusa said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Haunter.


thnx man!  ur the only one who said so so far! 
!


----------



## Meijin (Mar 14, 2005)

*sigh*

Only 1450 more days for me :sad

Oh, and happy b-day HAUNTER!


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 14, 2005)

Happy B-day Haunter!

And yeah!!! I finally feel good about being old.   *joins*




BUKKAKE!


----------



## BushidoPunk (Mar 14, 2005)

I have so much hentai doujinshi on my computer, its not even funny.  33 Doujinshis in total and 186 hentai pics.  Yeah, I'm a pervert.


----------



## Naruto82 (Mar 14, 2005)

BushidoPunk said:
			
		

> I have so much hentai doujinshi on my computer, its not even funny.  33 Doujinshis in total and 186 hentai pics.  Yeah, I'm a pervert.


I have way more  : hehe even some Translated Naruto Doujins 

although I dont know if I can Compete with MechaTC though  


and yeah I am a perv too


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 14, 2005)

BushidoPunk said:
			
		

> I have so much hentai doujinshi on my computer, its not even funny.  33 Doujinshis in total and 186 hentai pics.  Yeah, I'm a pervert.


MechaTC probably has more.


----------



## Ryu (Mar 14, 2005)

BushidoPunk said:
			
		

> I have so much hentai doujinshi on my computer, its not even funny.  33 Doujinshis in total and 186 hentai pics.  Yeah, I'm a pervert.


....seriouly. you think that's a lot? XD XD *fall over laughing* add 15GB of doujins to that, and your getting close to my yaoi doujin/manga collection XD 
..course, that is yaoi.. *giggle*  :


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> ....seriouly. you think that's a lot? XD XD *fall over laughing* add 15GB of doujins to that, and your getting close to my yaoi doujin/manga collection XD
> ..course, that is yaoi.. *giggle*  :




AAHHAA pwnd!

But seriously, even I have more than you.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 14, 2005)

More than 15GB of Yaoi?!?!  Whoa, that's wild.


----------



## Ryu (Mar 14, 2005)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> More than 15GB of Yaoi?!?!  Whoa, that's wild.


but it's so *FUN!* XD 
and I have more, but I've just misplaced the cds I burned 'em on. ....I need to find those.   

waiiiiiiii~~ ohoh, and the 6GB that's on my old comp! XD can't forget those  :


----------



## cupnoodles (Mar 14, 2005)

er...i don't really store hentai in my computer. whenever i wanna look at them, i just surf the web for them. i only have about 600ish hcgs and a few h-games usually. real porn i keep around for a while but eventually i trash those too . me like deleting stuff


----------



## Rio (Mar 14, 2005)

How do you veryfie that one is 18?


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

Rio said:
			
		

> How do you veryfie that one is 18?



Look in their profile. Yes, it's open to faking, but if we somehow figure out you're not 18, it's a perm ban.


----------



## cupnoodles (Mar 14, 2005)

it's pretty hard to tell if someone's faking ya know...
some adults act like 10 yrs olds (me)


----------



## Naruto82 (Mar 14, 2005)

deffanently(sp bah I am tired) going to need a  girls and  guys subforum

YAOI = Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

YURI =    

also Lemon Fanfics are cool  hehe


----------



## Tola (Mar 14, 2005)

i am new around, but did not think that this kind of "18+" forum could appear here, on forums.narutofan.com

surpizzzed, but still have applied


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 14, 2005)

Tola said:
			
		

> surpizzzed, but still have applied


yeah....the Lord is good! 

<.<  >.>
*runs away*


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 14, 2005)

Nice to see such a forum. Hopefully, the more easily offended kids will stay out if they don't want their virgin senses sullied. Perhaps now I can be free to cut loose with the more perverse vulgarities that come out of my mind(and mouth).


----------



## BushidoPunk (Mar 14, 2005)

Naruto82 said:
			
		

> I have way more  : hehe even some Translated Naruto Doujins
> 
> although I dont know if I can Compete with MechaTC though
> 
> ...



Omg, you have translated Naruto Doujins?  I have a couple, like two, but I haven't seen any others.  I have to see what the rest of you have.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry for the double posting, but can we also post lemon fanfics as well in this 18+ thread?



			
				Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Look in their profile. Yes, it's open to faking, but if we somehow figure out you're not 18, it's a perm ban.


Show no mercy, huzzah!


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

Definatly. Looking foward to reading them.

And you'll all be added as soon as our head admin wakes up and fixes a little error.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh cool.  I don't have any lemon fanfics that I'm writing, but if I find something good I'll make sure I post it.  A good lemon fanfics are surprisingly good and detailed.


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

nice, finnaly a place i dont have to act like a stuck up prick so i dont offend some little kids senses.....nice going on this one


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 14, 2005)

Totesmetall said:
			
		

> nice, finnaly a place i dont have to act like a stuck up prick so i dont offend some little kids senses.....nice going on this one


yeah ^^
the Gods(admins) are actin really generous   
just be good and behave ;P


----------



## martryn (Mar 14, 2005)

Jackal, when did you turn 18?  It must have been recently 'cause I totally remember a 17 year old pervert with the same user name running around here only a week or two ago.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Mar 14, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Jackal, when did you turn 18?  It must have been recently 'cause I totally remember a 17 year old pervert with the same user name running around here only a week or two ago.



oMg, El jaCKal iz fAkinG hiS AGe!!!11!1  bAn HIm!!!

Perhaps he's an exception to the rule?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 14, 2005)

BushidoPunk said:
			
		

> oMg, El jaCKal iz f*kinG hiS AGe!!!11!1  bAn HIm!!!
> 
> Perhaps he's an exception to the rule?


oh just shut up   

i know no age, couse im not like you.
im everythin and nothin.
im the alpha and the omega, im the beginnin and the end.

God himself told me to work for him, how could i resist the offer?


----------



## martryn (Mar 14, 2005)

Naw, the guy is trustworthy as an Eagle scout.  I'm just saying that it must have been recently, that's all.  No accusations, ha ha.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Mar 14, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> oh just shut up
> 
> i know no age, couse im not like you.
> im everythin and nothin.
> ...



I'm just teasing   

Yeah, if God said for me to run a porn shop or a hentai forum, I'd be a happy man.


----------



## Even (Mar 14, 2005)

Hmmm, another reason for hating that ur born the 3rd of June (would've been worse if it was on December 31st, but anyways).


----------



## Ninja Genius (Mar 14, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA! No abfluvver!!!

*cough* Anyway, at first when I saw this I thought oh, a section for more mature talking (not referring to sex talk) then I get hit by this hentai stuff.  Wow, I'm shocked I actually never seen this performed on a Forum before even on incredibly low brow flamer boards.  To tell you the truth, I think it's an odd choice but I guess...it's um...well nvm.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Mar 14, 2005)

At first I was about to go hange my profile, but then I didnt.....

I figured I dont ned it, because I *dont* have any on my computer already....and I *dont* know where to find any....


----------



## vermilioN (Mar 14, 2005)

umm, how will this work btw? is there gonna appear another thread when i become accepted to the club or somethig?


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

> HAHAHAHAHA! No abfluvver!!!


What is this heresy? You're telling me you don't like the abf?


> *cough* Anyway, at first when I saw this I thought oh, a section for more mature talking (not referring to sex talk) then I get hit by this hentai stuff.  Wow, I'm shocked I actually never seen this performed on a Forum before even on incredibly low brow flamer boards.  To tell you the truth, I think it's an odd choice but I guess...it's um...well nvm.


That was the general idea at first. But then everyone went "Ohh! Hentai" and it's currently filled with it.
But Adult discussions will be a part of it too.


> umm, how will this work btw? is there gonna appear another thread when i become accepted to the club or somethig?


Read first post. There will be another forum at the bottom of the Downtown Konoha catagoty.


----------



## Strider M (Mar 14, 2005)

This is out of the blue question but ... You are the same person as Kunoichi no Kiri right? Because at first I thought like...I had Dyslexia... but then I confirmed it was two different names...

Also: unlike my Ninja Precautions allow me to do....I'm making my presence known.


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeppers. I changed it due to improper Japanese grammar.


----------



## vermilioN (Mar 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Read first post. There will be another forum at the bottom of the Downtown Konoha catagoty.



yeah dosent say that in the first post, that why i asked..


----------



## MysticShadow (Mar 14, 2005)

good thing i remembered my pw this morning ... feels good to be on the forums again ^^


----------



## Seiryuu (Mar 14, 2005)

I think I'll just have to wait some short 3 years. ^^


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

or 6 in your case (atleast if im to believe your age)


----------



## Seiryuu (Mar 14, 2005)

W00t why am I 12 in my profile? Lol I'm 15, gonna change that now. xD


----------



## HornyHippo (Mar 14, 2005)

Chotto mate kudasai! Isn't Jackal 17 y/o and not 18>? 

j/k I worship you jackal, nice idea staff xD


----------



## Strider M (Mar 14, 2005)

I guess there's going to be an overflow of "new memebers" who happen to be 18...joining this month....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hmmm....altough with a twist, I wonder if this was added due to the return of ......something.


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Hmmm....altough with a twist, I wonder if this was added due to the return of ......something.



Of course it was. Don't try to act like you're clever or something.


----------



## Strider M (Mar 14, 2005)

OH so there's already a precaution against this?....Cool... Because I remember doing something like that when I was before 18....


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 14, 2005)

> Of course it was. Don't try to act like you're clever or something.



Heh, you're all over his tushy


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Heh, you're all over his tushy



WHAT...teh HELL are you talking about...? >_o


----------



## KillerShinobi (Mar 14, 2005)

hmm nice way to copy off of NarutoTalk! *thumbs up*


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

KillerShinobi said:
			
		

> hmm nice way to copy off of NarutoTalk! *thumbs up*



Thank you!


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

it will become preety obvious quickly who is 18+ and who isnt because when you see 500 new members flocking to a board signing up but not posting at all and straight off making a recomendation to be allowed in or if all of a sudden everyone changes there age to over the hill its preety damn obvious, plus guaranteed the little 11 year old horny bastards that show up wont be able to keep there mouths shut long enough. The mods arnt idiots it wouldnt take long to weed out the fakers, im suprised there isnt a post limit or somthing, like you need 50 post to be allowed in. It would seem that way a person couldnt just make a new account and never post just using it to get into that section, since anyone thats been here a while wont be able to hide there age in an old account.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 14, 2005)

Guess I wouldn't be shocked if we were to reach 1,000 members by the end of the month; hell, I won't be stunned if at least 1/4 of all members "are 18+", (still remembers the day I used fake IDs just to get into the adult shop....blast, did I just write that......nevermind). Guess I'll join while I still can.

Adios.


----------



## MysticShadow (Mar 14, 2005)

totesmetall u dont even have 50 posts >.>


----------



## Mibu Clan (Mar 14, 2005)

Actually it seems that a lot of members have a birthday today...Like me happy 20th Birthday to myslef....LOL


----------



## Axass (Mar 14, 2005)

> The mods arnt idiots it wouldnt take long to weed out the fakers, im suprised there isnt a post limit or somthing, like you need 50 post to be allowed in.


There's already a post requirement actually, we mods were discussing it right now.


----------



## MysticShadow (Mar 14, 2005)

whenever u figure out the post limit let me know.. im not new to the forums just havent written much here (rather read then post) anywayz i gotta learn how much i gotta spam up these forums! (jk)


----------



## BushidoPunk (Mar 14, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> There's already a post requirement actually, we mods were discussing it right now.



That's a good idea.  Hopefully I'll have enough.


----------



## Axass (Mar 14, 2005)

Don't worry, it's not gonna be excessively high, just enough to discourage idiots and underage users.


----------



## Lo Gah Lok (Mar 14, 2005)

i feel left out.............5 more years...what about another forum for all us under 18?


----------



## Meijin (Mar 14, 2005)

Lo Gah Lok said:
			
		

> i feel left out.............5 more years...what about another forum for all us under 18?



I think that's the rest of the forum   I feel your pain though


----------



## Blackvoice (Mar 14, 2005)

Man no wonder El is my hero.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Mar 14, 2005)

Lo Gah Lok said:
			
		

> i feel left out.............5 more years...what about another forum for all us under 18?



That's not going to happen.  We'll have angry soccer moms on our asses if we promote under age 18 hentai forums.

Then again there is always the Hentai FC for ya.


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

Minimum post count for entry has been set at 100.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 14, 2005)

And I'm still waiting to see the Konoha Bath House show up on my forum home page...


----------



## Axass (Mar 14, 2005)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> And I'm still waiting to see the Konoha Bath House show up on my forum home page...





			
				KnK said:
			
		

> There may be a delay of half a day or more before we start adding members as we iron out some bugs.


Not fixed yet.


----------



## MysticShadow (Mar 14, 2005)

so this 18 + will also just be a way to have more mature discussions and such right ? its not jsut all about the hentai is it ? well either way im happy but still..


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

Right.
Not all about hentai.

Although you can be sure of seeing alot of that.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 14, 2005)

Ahem, I got permission right??? o_O


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 14, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Ahem, I got permission right??? o_O


?r du 18 ?r?


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

Of course he's legal.

In norway.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 14, 2005)

YES I AM!! I've just tricked you guys to think I'm young and innocent!!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 14, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> YES I AM!! I've just tricked you guys to think I'm young and innocent!!


i hear a LOT of excuse in my job   
you dont even wanna hear some of them...

and i thought i was a perv! :amazed 
* OMG!!!* >.<


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 14, 2005)

Lol actually I'm not legal until 20 days  

But I'm still in right?


----------



## indelible (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm 98 messages away, lol


----------



## MysticShadow (Mar 14, 2005)

do you guys have like a ETA on the acceptance of members ? i remmeber the half a day thing but im jw cuz my timezone is different from wtvr ur forum uses lol so yea im just a lil lost.. unless tehres a way to change the timezone... (if there is let me know lol imma go serach for it now)


----------



## !-justicer-! (Mar 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Of course he's legal.
> 
> In norway.



Hey, I don't post this much, but I'm registered for a a not so long but still long time... no exceptions here? Well, if not, that's ok... If yes... That's ok


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Minimum post count for entry has been set at 100.



guess im going to have to start finding somthing to actually talk about huh?


----------



## Blinus (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh, I definitely applied. More for the discussion which will inevitably be pure ghold now that we're allowed to be more adult, than for the boobies.

But boobies too.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 14, 2005)

i just wanna tell this to ppl:

LOL! you pervs!!!  
i cant believe that ppl would even give me *speechs* and silly comments just to join.
seriously, you ppl need a gf even more than i do!!! XD XD


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

please no reason for discussion, i dont beg im just aiming for that post count now. I was sitting around like la di da di da and then KnK's like the bottom line is 100 post and so now im finding all these little topics that i never knew exsisted to post in.


----------



## Leto (Mar 14, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> i just wanna tell this to ppl:
> 
> LOL! you pervs!!!
> i cant believe that ppl would even give me *speechs* and silly comments just to join.
> seriously, you ppl need a gf even more than i do!!! XD XD


You will like my "comment"


----------



## Blinus (Mar 14, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> i just wanna tell this to ppl:
> 
> LOL! you pervs!!!
> i cant believe that ppl would even give me *speechs* and silly comments just to join.
> seriously, you ppl need a gf even more than i do!!! XD XD



I thought we HAD to give a reason. I couldn't think of one, so I put a silly comment.

And yes, I do need a GF. I LOST MINE LAST WEEK! But I'm over it. Really. :sob


----------



## MysticShadow (Mar 14, 2005)

oh in that lil box that says reason i have to put a reason ? crap... what did u guys put ?


----------



## EroKage (Mar 14, 2005)

Totesmetall said:
			
		

> The mods arnt idiots it wouldnt take long to weed out the fakers, im suprised there isnt a post limit or somthing, like you need 50 post to be allowed in. .



why not make in 1000 posts just to be sure???


----------



## Majin Dan (Mar 14, 2005)

damn the 100 post minimum


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

if i posted half as much as i did elsewhere id have over 1000 post by tonight, its harder than i imagined to post when you arnt well known on a board though


----------



## MysticShadow (Mar 14, 2005)

1000 post minimum would suck lol . only the hardcore ppl here from the start would be allowed in (pretty much just the mods) lol


----------



## P-Nut (Mar 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Minimum post count for entry has been set at 100.


phew lucky me  I singed up but no new forum popping up


----------



## MysticShadow (Mar 14, 2005)

P - Nut you gotta be accepted by a mod first . have patience lol


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

lol ya i noticed. I guess i got to hit up the post even though i already registered (note the 5 post just in the last 2 pages somthing ive never done on these boards before )


----------



## P-Nut (Mar 14, 2005)

MysticShadow said:
			
		

> P - Nut you gotta be accepted by a mod first . have patience lol


darn it Im an testosteronbomb ffs


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

be patient lol atleast you dont have to get to 100 post along with being accepted and going through the normal wait


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

We're now adding people. Everyone who is 18 with 100 posts who applied should be on soon.

If you didn't have 100 posts and you applied, apply again when you do.


----------



## P-Nut (Mar 14, 2005)

hmm only have 109posts so I dno if I had 100 so ill do it again ;o


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> We're now adding people. Everyone who is 18 with 100 posts who applied should be on soon.
> 
> If you didn't have 100 posts and you applied, apply again when you do.



 ........................................yes mama  :sad  *goes off trying to respond to every persons in exsistence post* (im bored what can i say)


----------



## P-Nut (Mar 14, 2005)

ooh nvm ill w8


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

Totesmetall said:
			
		

> ........................................yes mama  :sad  *goes off trying to respond to every persons in exsistence post* (im bored what can i say)



*cough* was spost to say mama by the way  whered my edit button go?


----------



## Sas(u)ke (Mar 14, 2005)

Happy B-Day haunter *feels so lonely no one knows me* damnit ill show u all *runs somewhere to kill hokage and become famous~!


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 14, 2005)

Gah!  I can see it now, thank you!  But I can't post?  Why is that?


----------



## NejiHinata (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, I signed up mainly for the discussions only to see that I need 100 posts. Now, is that 100 posts that count or what? Because I have almost 100 posts in the Gundam FC alone.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 14, 2005)

NejiHinata said:
			
		

> Yeah, I signed up mainly for the discussions only to see that I need 100 posts. Now, is that 100 posts that count or what? Because I have almost 100 posts in the Gundam FC alone.


posts in the fanclubs doesnt count


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 14, 2005)

indeed, fanclub posts, offtopic posts, as well as GFX Battle Teams section posts do not count toward your post count


----------



## NejiHinata (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, I know they don't count towards the post count. I was asking if it had to be by the posts that count towards the post count? Because I don't post outside of the Gundam FC very much but am still looking for more mature discussions.


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 14, 2005)

There were some bugs regarding posts in that board, and those have been resolved, post away


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

Okay, you should be able to post now.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 14, 2005)

damn. i have to wait 1 more year till im 18.


----------



## shadowtyphoon23 (Mar 14, 2005)

dam 100 post min huh. guess i'll have to hold off joining for a while.


----------



## Strider M (Mar 14, 2005)

Heh I thought the post limit is for people who Joined this forum *after* the first post of this thread!


----------



## Reaver Reload (Mar 14, 2005)

Hope I can access the forum, I've been dying to distribute my home-made Tsunade hentai =>
It looks real schmick too.

And yes, I'm a pervert! No, I am a SUPER-PERVERT!


----------



## Zenou (Mar 14, 2005)

100 posts to prevent trolling? I may not post a lot, but I highly doubt what I've posted is anything like trolling. I was rejected because I did not have enough posts, is there no chance for a quick review of old posts? Yes I now I'm desperate.


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

Zeno said:
			
		

> 100 posts to prevent trolling? I may not post a lot, but I highly doubt what I've posted is anything like trolling. I was rejected because I did not have enough posts, is there no chance for a quick review of old posts? Yes I now I'm desperate.



I don't see why not. Enjoy.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks, I was starting to post things. Darn my last typo. now != know


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

Well would ya looky there? Whats that you say? He got to 100 post?




Damn he must be desperate?

Hey look there he is now....whats he doing? 

*edges slowly over to the send request button.....pushes it, runs away acting like he didnt do anything*


----------



## HeHateMe (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok, I'm posting because it's not always all too fun chatting about Naruto with someone that is 14 or younger . . . it's also not so fun chatting about Naruto with someone that's 20 or younger either but, I'll take 18 and older.


----------



## N' FaMoS (Mar 14, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> yeah ^^
> the Gods(admins) are actin really generous
> just be good and behave ;P




I think some of us should take our own advice Jackal, j/p, lol, 

but seriously, great idea, hu came up wit it im about to rep them, if anything ill jus rep KnK for reportin this great news, lol


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 14, 2005)

What a cock-block, I read 18+ and I think, "wee hentai."  Then you guys throw that 100+ post shit into the mix, fuck.  It's time to use THAT jutsu!


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 14, 2005)

the 100 post thing is for the sole reason that users who post more, tend to leave better impressions of themselves, and it's easier to determine their trustworthiness from there


----------



## superman_1 (Mar 14, 2005)

yay....finally an 18+ adult forum for us 18+ perverts.....finally it will be even more fun now on naruto forums........

Knk, El Jackel, Shunsui RULES.......for creating the adult forum.....


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

brownboyd said:
			
		

> yay....finally an 18+ adult forum for us 18+ perverts.....finally i will spend even more time on forums than i do now.....
> 
> Knk, El Jackel, Shunsui rules.....




exactly my thoughts but that wasnt the only reason i really do look foward to having more mature conversations with others, not soley for being a pervert


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, I wasn't questioning it, it's purpose is rather obvious.  It just, it just made me sad.


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

[SCHWARZENEGGER]*Stop yer whining!*[/SCHWARZENEGGER]

Just go get 10 more posts.


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 14, 2005)

brownboyd said:
			
		

> yay....finally an 18+ adult forum for us 18+ perverts.....finally it will be even more fun now on naruto forums........
> 
> Knk, El Jackel, Shunsui RULES.......for creating the adult forum.....


thanks 

i lurve the CG set ur sig & avvy are from


----------



## Masaki (Mar 14, 2005)

Awws... I feel left out...

And I always dreamed of a section like this...


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> [SCHWARZENEGGER]*Stop yer whining!*[/SCHWARZENEGGER]
> 
> Just go get 10 more posts.



FUCK YOU.


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

> FUCK YOU.


I'm a cop, you idiot!



			
				Shunsui said:
			
		

> thanks
> 
> i lurve the CG set ur sig & avvy are from



CG...set...?

PM NN, now! >0


----------



## Masaki (Mar 14, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU.



Shhhhhh.  Just go.  Go post in The Ichiraku Ramen and then join.  We have no need to shout.


----------



## robmsjr (Mar 14, 2005)

I come here every day too read the topics, but i'm not a member because i don't have a good english... soo i dont need to write. But i don't think this is a good way of preventing anything. I'm member now and if i need i wait a good time to be accepted but i dont think de number of posts is the better choice of filter the liers here. Maybe time in forum is better.

Okz. I'll enter here everyday like ever... soo when my time came i go for it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 14, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Minimum post count for entry has been set at 100.



Yikes, I still have 85+ posts to go [THINKS TO HIMSELF]Damn it to pus-spewing, blood-gutted Hell!!!!....[/THINKS TO HIMSELF].
Guess I'll have to split time between writing 20 page-term papers and post a lot without spamming at the NYU computer room and at my pad.

BTW, KnK, I love your new Anko-giving-the-finger sig (LOL).

Adios.


----------



## N' FaMoS (Mar 14, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU.


   WTF OMG!!!    dam dat has to be the least smartest thing i have ever seen anyone post in these forums.

 and da fact it wuz directed @ KnK srry but not 2 smart buddy


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU.



wow i thought u were going to be a preety good guy up until that.....i dont need someone like that ruining my perversion


----------



## Blue (Mar 14, 2005)

u2umak1_nArut0 said:
			
		

> WTF OMG!!!    dam dat has to be the least smartest thing i have ever seen anyone post in these forums.
> 
> and da fact it wuz directed @ KnK srry but not 2 smart buddy



Since he's a member of my fanclub, I'm just going to assume he was joking....this time.   



> BTW, KnK, I love your new Anko-giving-the-finger sig (LOL).


Merci beacoup! I likes it myself. ^ ^


----------



## Masaki (Mar 14, 2005)

Knk, age doesn't always show maturity.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 14, 2005)

You guys have played with the Arnold Soundboards right?  If not, well,


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 14, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Knk, age doesn't always show maturity.


Very true, I firmly subscribe to the "age is arbitrary" mindset myself, but we just don't want to be up to our asses in lawsuits ^_____^;


----------



## Masaki (Mar 14, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Very true, I firmly subscribe to the "age is arbitrary" mindset myself, but we just don't want to be up to our asses in lawsuits ^_____^;



But Shunsui's been viewing it, being an admin and all, but he's younger than me...

*goes and drinks hot chocolate with his pinky finger up*


----------



## Pods (Mar 14, 2005)

umm yeah...i'm 15 but hey look at this thread started by me!

SJen

well three more years lol but, come on can't i sign like a waiver or something, it was my idea


----------



## Masaki (Mar 14, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> But Shunsui's been viewing it, being an admin and all, but he's younger than me...
> 
> *goes and drinks hot chocolate with his pinky finger up*



(You guys really have to allow editting in this message board)

But how will they even find out if they're not members, hm?


----------



## Phosphorus (Mar 14, 2005)

ing So unfair. Oh well. I've always got yaoi lemons. : Heh heh.


----------



## Sas(u)ke (Mar 14, 2005)

hell lemme guess ur gonna give me another bad post just cuz im speaking my mind... swear im pissed. *tries to think  positive like my crappy positive bar*


----------



## Phosphorus (Mar 14, 2005)

Sas(u)ke said:
			
		

> ok why the fuck do i get bad points for no reason lol... someone bad pointed me cuz i said maybe i should go kill a hokage so i can become famous... i was just screwing a round quit giving people bad post just cuz u damn feel like it...



Because people do that. I guess you said '^ (use bro)' or something. Or because they just don't like you, yeah?


----------



## Phosphorus (Mar 14, 2005)

Sas(u)ke said:
			
		

> i already cleared tat up
> dont u feel stupid  go read the thingy where i said it its at the end



*cocking of brow* Rather, I don't feel stupid.   Must...resist...


----------



## Pods (Mar 14, 2005)

dudes...my thread was called jiraiya's bathhouse..., i want entry!!!!


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 14, 2005)

lol, being underage i don't really mind letting some cheaters "accidentally" slip by, though i dont know how mych my mods will support it >D


----------



## Sas(u)ke (Mar 14, 2005)

can someone give me some positive rep.. i said alot of positive thinks till i got negative rep by some people  4 no reason lol


----------



## Sas(u)ke (Mar 14, 2005)

lol im such a whore... nice one.. ne ways i wouldnt double post if dis crap would let u edit id have 5 post if i coould edit


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 14, 2005)

u can edit now =\


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 14, 2005)

stop spamming or ill have o close this =\


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 14, 2005)

deleted some posts due to excessive spam + idiocy.


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 14, 2005)

Pods said:
			
		

> dudes...my thread was called jiraiya's bathhouse..., i want entry!!!!



please stop if you must beg dont do it on the boards do it to a mod


----------



## omnislasher_VII (Mar 15, 2005)

Aw...

*grabs birth certificate and scribbles out birthdate and puts in 22/4/80*


>D

Anyways, can't anybody just discus 'adult topics'. Is that by like stuff adults talk about, or... 0.0;;


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 15, 2005)

its really just like any other conversation just with a more relaxed tone to it and hyperlinked images randomely thrown in


----------



## Jro (Mar 15, 2005)

oh man afi you and me have the same birthday you were just born a year before me


----------



## Vile.47 (Mar 15, 2005)

damn, I need hundred posts....


----------



## Zhongda (Mar 15, 2005)

Strider M said:
			
		

> I guess there's going to be an overflow of "new memebers" who happen to be 18...joining this month....


exactley!!!
thats why i propose that only members that have been active for 1 month at least are able to do this.


----------



## niceguy645 (Mar 15, 2005)

Well Im 24 so I guess I'll join


----------



## Ninja Genius (Mar 15, 2005)

Meh..wasn't what I expected..sorta disappointing.  A bunch of nude stuff there of young girls and girls with tears as they get penetrated hence the title of Hentai (perverse) stuff.

It's hard to look at the members that post there in the same way again...


----------



## Tola (Mar 15, 2005)

you don't have to look at "us" at all.. it's time for me to post


----------



## Zhongda (Mar 15, 2005)

Ninja Genius said:
			
		

> Meh..wasn't what I expected..sorta disappointing.  A bunch of nude stuff there of young girls and girls with tears as they get penetrated hence the title of Hentai (perverse) stuff.
> 
> It's hard to look at the members that post there in the same way again...


OMG!
ur so right!
i think i liked the good ol goody goody ppl here...
but still its fun once in a while i guess


----------



## Sayo (Mar 15, 2005)

> It's hard to look at the members that post there in the same way again...


im not a fan of that either but i think u take it a little to hard, see it as a "joke" ne?


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 15, 2005)

Celine, i see you faked your age just to get into the 18+ area. :eyeroll


----------



## Sayo (Mar 15, 2005)

i turned 18 last january u baka, don't u remember my birthday thread =)


----------



## Zhongda (Mar 15, 2005)

pfft liar!


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 15, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i turned 18 last january u baka, don't u remember my birthday thread =)


Nope, i dont remember and when i last saw your profile your age was 17.


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Mar 15, 2005)

*HENTAI *
I LOVE IT, thank you for opening it


----------



## Sabaku no Ira (Mar 15, 2005)

Just wondering, same rules as in NT?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 15, 2005)

No hardcore real life porn, and nothing out of the "norms" of sexual behaviour (e.g. no bestiality, blood, extreme violence etc.). Read the stickied rules thread in the section.


----------



## Sabaku no Ira (Mar 15, 2005)

...

Crud...

...

Well, I can always go back to my older ways... before that happened... but then... wouldn't that let history repeat itself?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 15, 2005)

Yup, you can either #try re-assimilating with the "norm", or #2 find another website/forum to cater to your sexual preferences.

About history repeating itself, I don't know your personal history, can't help there. Even if I did, I prolly wouldn't be able to give much helpful input either, so ...


----------



## Sabaku no Ira (Mar 15, 2005)

Well... it isn't exactly "sexual preference", since to me bloodlust is the opposite of libido and counters it (which is why I deliberately developed it to destroy my libido). As for my personal history... I thought that most people would have read the link in my sig by now? Or is it that I think too highly of myself and actually no one cared?


----------



## Sas(u)ke (Mar 15, 2005)

Well im 20.. guess im in.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 15, 2005)

*sigh*

Okay then. Since an 18+ thread is no fun without the occasional girl posting I'll join XD


----------



## mrpsychic (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm 19, but I haven't been active a month I don't think.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 15, 2005)

13 years left :I


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 15, 2005)

eh, I have requested to join like 3 times already in the group membership thing in the user's cp, but I haven't recieved an answer. And the application dies after 24 hours I guess, b/c when I go back after a day it acts as if I haven't applied.


----------



## Totesmetall (Mar 15, 2005)

No you dont have 100 post

it was fun for a while, of course a bunch of hentai threads get boring preety quick. But i do enjoy having fun joking with the other members in that area so i have nothing against it, plus you know every person out there has there sexual side  your just not used to seeing them


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 15, 2005)

ItachitheOmnipotent said:
			
		

> eh, I have requested to join like 3 times already in the group membership thing in the user's cp, but I haven't recieved an answer. And the application dies after 24 hours I guess, b/c when I go back after a day it acts as if I haven't applied.


have you read the first post?
*there is a 100 post requirement. *


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 15, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> have you read the first post?
> *there is a 100 post requirement. *


I apologize for my ignorance, apparently I missed that requirement. Oh, well, lol, porn can't be that important anyways. I've been here for a while, I just don't post unless I feel an I can respond with an important answer. All my posts are usuall 4 paragraphs long, so it would be troublesome to talk a lot about things I don't really care about. Mainly I just post links to naruto, bleach, and beck raw and subbed anime an some occasional conversation in the beck fc and n the debate corner, but maybe I should go spam for a bit until I have earned the right to look at hentai, lol.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 15, 2005)

ItachitheOmnipotent said:
			
		

> I apologize for my ignorance, apparently I missed that requirement. Oh, well, lol, porn can't be that important anyways. I've been here for a while, I just don't post unless I feel an I can respond with an important answer. All my posts are usuall 4 paragraphs long, so it would be troublesome to talk a lot about things I don't really care about. Mainly I just post links to naruto, bleach, and beck raw and subbed anime an some occasional conversation in the beck fc and n the debate corner, but maybe I should go spam for a bit until I have earned the right to look at hentai, lol.


hehe, its allright dude ^^
a lot of ppl misses the first post, not ya fault.
and its good that u make long and meaninful post...couse i just hate ppl who post stuff like:
"itachi pwns, and u ppl who dont agree with me can kiss my ass! hahahahahahahahahahahaha"

those ppl are just idiots. dont follow their example.

and dont spam just to earn the right to look at hentai, couse if ya do you will make me sad and mad. and when im sad and mad i become dull.
and a dull El Jackal is not a good boy


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 15, 2005)

Well then it would appear that the lord has forbade me to look at porn. lol. No looking at porn unless you have 100 posts. No spamming to GET 100 posts. I have like 37 posts right now, at the rate I post, It will be at LEAST a month before I get 100, and thats if I step it up a bit, lol. Oh, well. Guess I'll just have to go buy some magazines, lol.


----------



## rocklee1234 (Mar 15, 2005)

dude i have so many post to do now


----------



## Voynich (Mar 15, 2005)

Ah that's evil you know.  It takes a while before I get 100 posts again. I think you should change the rules for girls XD


----------



## da-chunin (Mar 15, 2005)

Damn didn,t see that post requirement


----------



## Sayo (Mar 15, 2005)

rocklee1234 said:
			
		

> dude i have so many post to do now


yeh me 2 >_>';


----------



## Mejas (Mar 15, 2005)

Im in, sign me up

Whats this about lost posts?


----------



## Rendan (Mar 15, 2005)

Totesmetall said:
			
		

> it will become preety obvious quickly who is 18+ and who isnt because when you see 500 new members flocking to a board signing up but not posting at all and straight off making a recomendation to be allowed in or if all of a sudden everyone changes there age to over the hill its preety damn obvious, plus guaranteed the little 11 year old horny bastards that show up wont be able to keep there mouths shut long enough. The mods arnt idiots it wouldnt take long to weed out the fakers, im suprised there isnt a post limit or somthing, like you need 50 post to be allowed in. It would seem that way a person couldnt just make a new account and never post just using it to get into that section, since anyone thats been here a while wont be able to hide there age in an old account.




Damm it! I?m a poor newbie, but i?m 18, so this rule means that i?m not allowed to entry the thread until i've 100 posted, for me it means aroun 6 month more or less, beacause i?ve not too much time to post everyday. i think that is a little bit injustice


----------



## alba (Mar 15, 2005)

well i guess i'll just need to wait until i got 100 posts that's it?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Mar 15, 2005)

Damn noone will post in normal forums now   
Guess I have to try and deny the fact that the 18+ forum exists   
Any of you that been there is it good or only hentai crap?


----------



## da-chunin (Mar 15, 2005)

Whats special there anyway?? Isthere like requsts and translation of doujins??


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 15, 2005)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

i want in...


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 15, 2005)

Sabaku no Ira said:
			
		

> Well... it isn't exactly "sexual preference", since to me bloodlust is the opposite of libido and counters it (which is why I deliberately developed it to destroy my libido). As for my personal history... I thought that most people would have read the link in my sig by now? Or is it that I think too highly of myself and actually no one cared?


Okay, I just read the link in your sig. You say you developed bloodlust to suppress your libido (something I'm inclined to think was not the best solution, but anyway, that's another matter). I'm going to assume based on the limited information I have from that post that you'd rather avoid anything that encourages your libido. What then, is your issue with the 18+ area?  The section contains hentai, real life nudity, sex-related discussions - wouldn't you be better off not participating in it? But then if you didn't want to have anything to do with it, we wouldn't be interacting here - so I guess the more pertinent question is, what sort of discussion were you hoping to get out of the section, that you think might be restricted by the section rules? I'm aware you posted something over at NT's adult section which got removed (although I have no idea what it was), so I reckon you understand that I'm considerably curious. 

As for all you folks antsy about having to hit those 100 posts, please don't inanely spam your way to it - me and the other mods will eat you alive (and not in that good way)


----------



## Blue (Mar 15, 2005)

Since Maho has actually been here a while longer then her posts suggest, she's in.



> Whats special there anyway?? Isthere like requsts and translation of doujins??



Someone made a translated dojin thread, but it's not too active as of yet.
There is a moderate amount of hentai, less then you'd expect. Mostly it's sex talk, favorite positions, ect.


----------



## mrpsychic (Mar 15, 2005)

ahh, in my haste I didn't notice the 100 post requirement.  Just a little further to go...


----------



## Shirosaki Isshin (Mar 15, 2005)

wootage just 3 hours left til im 18, IM GONNA TALK ABOUT SEX OH YEA!


----------



## mrpsychic (Mar 15, 2005)

100 posts.  Little pig little pig let me in.  (probably shouldn't be calling them pigs if I want in).


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 15, 2005)

mrpsychic said:
			
		

> 100 posts.  Little pig little pig let me in.  (probably shouldn't be calling them *pigs *if I want in).



thats right. you shouldnt


----------



## mrpsychic (Mar 15, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> thats right. you shouldnt


meh, I was just quoting from a beloved children's classic.  Not meaning any insult


----------



## Ryoma Echizen (Mar 15, 2005)

Yarrg, the 100 post thing is slightly unfair for me, I easily have 100+ posts, just in the club forums section. Rawrg. -_- Too bad the club section posts don't count.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 15, 2005)

mrpsychic said:
			
		

> meh, I was just quoting from a beloved children's classic.  Not meaning any insult


lol...me was only jk 

well anyway, im still gettin request from ppl who havent even gotten 1 post....
so pretty please with sugar on top:

READ THE FIRST POST


----------



## Ender00 (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh my god... I rarely post, so it's gonna take forever for me to be able to join that forum.. T_T


----------



## IaiJutsuMaster (Mar 15, 2005)

damn, i'm well old enough but i just need many more posts to join! guess i'll just talk sex to myself lol. oh and it's funny to see how popular this thread is. i guess everyone here is a HENTAI. oh well watashiwa hentaides.


----------



## Tracer (Mar 15, 2005)

time to start posting


----------



## nigggs (Mar 15, 2005)

My advice is to go in outskirts and participate in discussions like the food game, drink game, sports, animes, mangas, shows and movies. It's easy to get 100 post in an hour at outskirts alone.


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 15, 2005)

lol @ nigggs


----------



## Ryoma Echizen (Mar 15, 2005)

Rudey Mayor said:
			
		

> My advice is to go in outskirts and participate in discussions like the food game, drink game, sports, animes, mangas, shows and movies. It's easy to get 100 post in an hour at outskirts alone.




Thanks mucho. XD


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 15, 2005)

So.. I requested.. am I in yet? And where is it?


----------



## Masaki (Mar 15, 2005)

The hospital just called me about an error in my birth certicate.  Instead of being born in Feb of 89, I was actually born in Feb of 87.  However, I was a vegetable for the first two years of my life.  However, I finally woke up a few days after I turned 2, so they wrote that down as my birthday.  So that makes me 18.

And if you don't buy this post, do I get enough brownie points to get into the bath house anyway?

Edit: Yay!  We can finally edit!


----------



## Blue (Mar 15, 2005)

>.>
<.<

o_o


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 15, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> The hospital just called me about an error in my birth certicate.  Instead of being born in Feb of 89, I was actually born in Feb of 87.  However, I was a vegetable for the first two years of my life.  However, I finally woke up a few days after I turned 2, so they wrote that down as my birthday.  So that makes me 18.
> 
> And if you don't buy this post, do I get enough brownie points to get into the bath house anyway?
> 
> Edit: Yay!  We can finally edit!


im going to let you in _just_ for that

yes, the brownie points


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 15, 2005)

Im sure we can say that I am mature enough to be let in.    And Im old enough, really, kinda sortof almost.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 15, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> Im sure we can say that I am mature enough to be let in.    And Im old enough, really, kinda sortof almost.


that day u are accepted is the day dbcomix gets a brain (a working 1)


----------



## Shishou (Mar 15, 2005)

Welcome to 18ness Sayoko


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, I'm almost 20, and Im just posting here....


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 15, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> that day u are accepted is the day dbcomix gets a brain (a working 1)


Youre mean.  Ill buy him one off of ebay then.


----------



## MistaCreepy (Mar 15, 2005)

Greatest Idea of all time. I salute you all for making that board.


*Runs back over there to raise more hell*


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 15, 2005)

Im sad, for I am not taken seriously.  I shall die an old grieved and lonely man.


----------



## Kansie Uchilane (Mar 16, 2005)

oh yeah i'm deffinently legal lol YAOI RULES.


----------



## race84as (Mar 16, 2005)

::sigh::


i got a long way to go :sad


----------



## Luzzio (Mar 16, 2005)

no one remembers me as 15, right? GOood...


----------



## gamt (Mar 16, 2005)

Man, I'm never gonna get to 100.


----------



## EdgeStryfe (Mar 16, 2005)

100 posts, might as well add one here, hohohoho!  Merry Postmas!


----------



## Hansel (Mar 16, 2005)

So once I get 100 posts do I just get a PM telling me where the board is?


----------



## Blue (Mar 16, 2005)

Once you get to 100 posts, you send a request as detailed on the first post in this thread, which is not rejected. The you should be able to see it as a normal forum, right below the off-topic in Downtown Konoha.


----------



## Rio (Mar 16, 2005)

How troublesome..


----------



## ph0921 (Mar 16, 2005)

so we need 100 posts at least?


----------



## Blue (Mar 16, 2005)

You got it.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 16, 2005)

Is the delay still working or something ?? ........................ =P
Or am i just to KaKi enough =D


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 16, 2005)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> Is the delay still working or something ?? ........................ =P
> Or am i just to KaKi enough =D


huh? i just check out the requests.

you are in, now have fun. 
and be good


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 16, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> huh? i just check out the requests.
> 
> you are in, now have fun.
> and be good


Yes Sir captain pervert =P  =D


----------



## bittman (Mar 16, 2005)

I go for 1 month or so and this comes up....WOOTAGE! XP

Unfortuantely now my parents will think im only here for pRon......oh well....like i care 

P.S. I've posted 150+ in fc's alone...am i allowed XP


----------



## Sayo (Mar 16, 2005)

> Unfortuantely now my parents will think im only here for pRon......oh well....like i care


your the first person who shares his internet life with his parents =\


----------



## Itachi (Mar 16, 2005)

*applying*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 16, 2005)

Itachi said:
			
		

> *applying*


that was one big ass avy   
you re a ex-mod or somethin?


----------



## majac (Mar 16, 2005)

Darn i need to post more before i gcan get in


----------



## Itachi (Mar 16, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> that was one big ass avy
> you re a ex-mod or somethin?



nope, ive been here since the beggining, 10th member or something like that, back then we could have this size, and i never changed it  so im oldschool


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 16, 2005)

Itachi said:
			
		

> nope, ive been here since the beggining, 10th member or something like that, back then we could have this size, and i never changed it  so im oldschool


ah ok ^^

svejden? you re swedish eller hur.
i think i remember you, you posted a pic of yourself for looooong time ago.
do you know that ppl nominate you in a contest here in NF?
a sexyness contest.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 16, 2005)

Dont spam to get it.  Do posts in here even count?


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 16, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> Dont spam to get it.  Do posts in here even count?



I wonder too.... O.=
And I'm allready in


----------



## basiK (Mar 16, 2005)

*feels left out*
;{

fav fun u bunch of honry bastards


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 16, 2005)

basiK said:
			
		

> *feels left out*
> ;{
> 
> fav fun u bunch of honry bastards



Yur too young.....kid.....


----------



## basiK (Mar 16, 2005)

stfu, u old...fart ;]

*trips scen over and steals his walking cane*


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 16, 2005)

basiK said:
			
		

> stfu, u old...fart ;]
> 
> *trips scen over and steals his walking cane*



Noesssssss.. not teh walking cane..... ='/

*lies on the ground and dies*

;__;


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2005)

Is it possible for me to become an honorary member? xD


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 16, 2005)

Lord Of D said:
			
		

> Is it possible for me to become an honorary member? xD


No.

.....................


----------



## Kaori Masako (Mar 16, 2005)

Alright, I done did it. 

*waits patiently, staring at her screen*


----------



## rubbereruben (Mar 16, 2005)

This is cool. I don't even have to lie about my age!


----------



## animefeen (Mar 16, 2005)

I guess I should do that to because this is my first post, I dont even know how to setup my avatar or anything.......how sad right? But I love anime....


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 16, 2005)

arg.. i gota wait till i get 100 post's.. hmmm ....

man oh man..... any way .. this is kinda cool


----------



## Kaori Masako (Mar 16, 2005)

I can't find the forum. I must either be dumb and blind, or I have it minimized some where... 

*foams at mouth*


----------



## byakugan2 (Mar 16, 2005)

mhm 100 post this gonna take a while....that really sucks...


----------



## Blue (Mar 16, 2005)

Kaori Masako said:
			
		

> I can't find the forum. I must either be dumb and blind, or I have it minimized some where...
> 
> *foams at mouth*



Right below the off-topic in  Downtown Konoha...


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Could any1 please tell me how many new members joined for the 18+ forum? A.K.A The Konoha Bath house (i think)


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 16, 2005)

:< 100 post counts


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 16, 2005)

Dynomiteguy said:
			
		

> Could any1 please tell me how many new members joined for the 18+ forum? A.K.A The Konoha Bath house (i think)


thats a secret 

everythin that happens in the bath house stays in the bath house


----------



## Kno7 (Mar 16, 2005)

humm...well then..not 18..so..oh well


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 16, 2005)

Why is the bath house so confusing.  One time Im in, the next im out.  Unless KK has something to do with this.  Hmmm.  Or not.  Any reasons?


----------



## RodMack (Mar 16, 2005)

i have way over 100 posts. im just not 18 yet. oh well. how long can a year be?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Mar 16, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> thats a secret
> 
> everythin that happens in the bath house stays in the bath house


Thats not what I meant...
I meant how many newbs with 1 post begging to get into the club. Also saying thay *are* 18 and only came here for the 18 + thread.


----------



## Blue (Mar 16, 2005)

I say about 2-300 people with zero posts have applied so far.

Maybe half that number are actually members.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a decent post, and age. . .


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I say about 2-300 people with zero posts have applied so far.
> 
> Maybe half that number are actually members.


Holy crap! How do you deal with it?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 16, 2005)

Dynomiteguy said:
			
		

> Holy crap! How do you deal with it?


patience.......tolerance.........and beer ^^


----------



## RodMack (Mar 16, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I say about 2-300 people with zero posts have applied so far.
> 
> Maybe half that number are actually members.


that must be pretty tough to handle. thank god im not an admin.


----------



## alba (Mar 16, 2005)

Can't be that arsed to post just for that, it will come with time then


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 16, 2005)

I guess the only thing i dont understand that maybe an admin can enlighten me about is, why if you are a naruto plus member and you meet the 18 year old age requirement why do you not get complete access to all sections of the site and forums? once again i am new here and i've read all the rules, this is not intended as a flame just a question.


----------



## DAMURDOC (Mar 16, 2005)

im in!!, i got a nice collection


----------



## KaleidoscopeKyuubi (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't have 100 posts yet, but I also don't feel like spamming threads just to get up there. Let me in anyway pls~ 

Mecha-Kisame linked me some Itachi x Kisame hentai and I can wait no longer.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 16, 2005)

KaleidoscopeKyuubi said:
			
		

> I don't have 100 posts yet, but I also don't feel like spamming threads just to get up there. Let me in anyway pls~
> 
> Mecha-Kisame linked me some Itachi x Kisame hentai and I can wait no longer.


*sigh* you think you can get in with whining, well no, just spam in the games up in ramen and you'll have 100+ in no-time. . .


----------



## KaleidoscopeKyuubi (Mar 16, 2005)

I have access now so no need! Thanks!


----------



## basiK (Mar 16, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> Noesssssss.. not teh walking cane..... ='/
> 
> *lies on the ground and dies*
> 
> ;__;


yea! eat that, u old fart!
x}


----------



## RodMack (Mar 16, 2005)

i wonder wat would happen if i tried joining? for some reason, i get the feeling that if i try, something bad wil happen.


----------



## RainMan5419 (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry double post.


----------



## RainMan5419 (Mar 16, 2005)

Haha, if only I had the post for that. Argg, I guess I'm going to have to earn them the hard way.... by spamming!!! Lolz, no I'll earn them the long way (hangs head in shame). 1 post down lots more to go.


----------



## flipswitch (Mar 16, 2005)

well thanks to this news of the 18+ forums...I finally registered here at naruto forums. Haha.....there's not much point to me posting this....it's just to help with the 100 post requirement.


----------



## EET (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah, Im 18+ but no where near the required 100 posts. I just cant bring myself to post in any of the stupid, pointless silly threads and spam -- it just annoys me.


----------



## HAKU_lover (Mar 16, 2005)

im going to be 18 march 25 so i gotta wait till then


----------



## EET (Mar 16, 2005)

Atleast you have 100 posts *sniffle*


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 16, 2005)

KaleidoscopeKyuubi said:
			
		

> I have access now so no need! Thanks!



Hmm only 50 posts.  There are people with low post counts, and 15 year olds, yet they dont let in the people that count.


----------



## ieja (Mar 16, 2005)

please let me in...
this is my first pos,
to wait till 100... i feel argghhhh


----------



## HAKU_lover (Mar 16, 2005)

ieja said:
			
		

> please let me in...
> this is my first pos,
> to wait till 100... i feel argghhhh


Man i really hope that you guys are strict on the requirments


----------



## EET (Mar 16, 2005)

HAKU_lover said:
			
		

> Man i really hope that you guys are strict on the requirments



Lol, Indeed... indeed.


----------



## kevm (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, I guess I have a long way to go until I'm allowed to check it out, 89 more posts?  Well hopefully I'll be there in a week or so, I never post much.  heh, I'm probably one of the older people here too haha.


----------



## Masaki (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyone notice that a bunch of 18+s are just suddenly appearing?


----------



## EenXsooN (Mar 16, 2005)

i bet the ero sennin jiraiya would like this lol


----------



## Sayo (Mar 16, 2005)

EenXsooN said:
			
		

> i bet the ero sennin jiraiya would like this lol


he mods it.. . .


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah, isnt it?  When I am perfectly elligeble, they let in newbies and 12 year olds instead BAH!  It must be because of my skin color.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 16, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> Yeah, isnt it?  When I am perfectly elligeble, they let in newbies and 12 year olds instead BAH!  It must be because of my skin color.


and again you have given the mods a reason for not allowing you there


----------



## Meijin (Mar 16, 2005)

The rest of the forum is like...dead


----------



## yonin (Mar 16, 2005)

Ahhh.  My old account go pwned.  It's gonna take me couple weeks to get a 100 posts in ; (

By the way, to any admin. I really am 19, but my old account (satapolar join date: Uber long time ago when i was 17 or 18) got pwned and can't post anymore.

Btw, how did your old account get pwned exactly?  - occasionalutopia


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> and again you have given the mods a reason for not allowing you there


Which gives me all the more reason to complain again   I dont care much for it though.  I just cant believe the people they DO let in. hmm.


----------



## kbizzle (Mar 16, 2005)

=D I will join soon


----------



## jkingler (Mar 17, 2005)

Soon I'll be in. Hooray. In the meantime: consider me jealous of whoever is in. *grumbling because I am 18 and sooooo close, yet so far   *


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 17, 2005)

I really do wonder why I'm not allowed in. Like I would'nt behave


----------



## princesstaco (Mar 17, 2005)

The 18+ forum seems more like a status symbol than anything...

You know, if you made a forum about cheese and restricted who could join, I bet everyone would want to be a part of it!

...almost there.


----------



## Sas(u)ke (Mar 17, 2005)

i was born march 22 too *screams*


----------



## da-chunin (Mar 17, 2005)

almost there im half way through yay^^


----------



## yonin (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't really know what happened to my account.  I pretty much finished my winter quarter so before on my old account i just picked up the scantalations.  Then when i went to post here, it said i wasn't allowed.  Maybe inactivity?  I didn't get an email or a message.  My brother used that account so maybe he said something dumb.

oooo occasionalutopia an admin?  merged posts thats cool.  I always end up thinking of something else to post after I just posted.  Like um right now. 0.o

Ho ho i c, i should just edit it like that


----------



## yonin (Mar 17, 2005)

i pasted this to the previous post but how do i delete this one?


----------



## hyuuga2004 (Mar 17, 2005)

so lets se some boobies!!!! to be in is only it right???


----------



## Mejas (Mar 17, 2005)

Whats this about 100 posts?


----------



## da-chunin (Mar 17, 2005)

its like an anti-lurker rule


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 17, 2005)

Too keep out people who viewed this post and made another account just to see what was in it? But it sucks because people like me who just joined and dont post alot dont get access >< meh oh well it will take a while but i'll get there.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 17, 2005)

^Status symbol, here I come! *Unabashedly happy, albeit for a very superficial reason*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2005)

This is so evil... I feel like I'm being left out ;-;


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Mar 17, 2005)

SiL3nT said:
			
		

> Too keep out people who viewed this post and made another account just to see what was in it? But it sucks because people like me who just joined and dont post alot dont get access >< meh oh well it will take a while but i'll get there.



meh, just take 'er at your own pace...

whoa lotsa innuendo there


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 17, 2005)

lol nice one.


----------



## Calvinlovehobbes (Mar 17, 2005)

ooo 18 and over? 
this will be awesome


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 17, 2005)

any random spammer wants to borrow my account for a day?


----------



## yonin (Mar 17, 2005)

You can't really complain that you can't look because you're not 18 yet.  Because idealy you're not supposed to see any hentai at any other site till you're 18.  It's not like this site is being unfair.


----------



## Lammy (Mar 17, 2005)

lol it makes you wonder what those people do in there.

"Wow, this assentuates the beauty of the shemale body, conveying a sense of androgynous mistaken identity. The way he, or indeed she, carasses the tentacles show sorrow, yet, beauty at the same time."

or maybe just something really crude like... "So guys and gals, whats the great whack off of the day?"


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 17, 2005)

er. i just need to get too 100 post.. man .. i joined long time ago . i prefer to read rather then post but that changed now


----------



## diDom (Mar 17, 2005)

Really just passing through, but have to say, SiL3nT, your oro sig is awesome!
[edit] PS not just trying to get my post count up!


----------



## yonin (Mar 17, 2005)

diDom said:
			
		

> Really just passing through, but have to say, SiL3nT, your oro sig is awesome!
> [edit] PS not just trying to get my post count up!



Ha ha, althought the post count is a factor now.  Although I think when i do get in the 18+ forum I'll probably post even more since that's where ill be most of the day ^^


----------



## Meijin (Mar 17, 2005)

yonin said:
			
		

> You can't really complain that you can't look because you're not 18 yet.  Because idealy you're not supposed to see any hentai at any other site till you're 18.  It's not like this site is being unfair.



But then again, that's where the trusty Google steps in


----------



## Calvinlovehobbes (Mar 17, 2005)

whoo hoo finally a place to post some of the pics i got on my comp


----------



## Calvinlovehobbes (Mar 17, 2005)

do u haveeee to have 100 posts?


----------



## EET (Mar 17, 2005)

Bah, [Almost] Every male teenager under 18 looks at porn.

Also, I think it should be 100 posts, or having joined for atleast a month. This shows youre not a noob, and youre dedicated. Whether or not youre a post-whore shouldnt be the question.


----------



## naruto27 (Mar 17, 2005)

personally i just don't have time to post all day to get a hundred posts. i'm a full time animation student and also have a job so i don't post very often. just because someone has a low post count doesn't mean they are a lurker.


----------



## gamt (Mar 17, 2005)

EET said:
			
		

> Bah, [Almost] Every male teenager under 18 looks at porn.
> 
> Also, I think it should be 100 posts, or having joined for atleast a month. This shows youre not a noob, and youre dedicated. Whether or not youre a post-whore shouldnt be the question.



one month isn't long enough... i'ld say at least three months


----------



## EET (Mar 17, 2005)

Indeed, I agree whole-heartdly. (as previously stated)


----------



## yonin (Mar 17, 2005)

EET said:
			
		

> Bah, [Almost] Every male teenager under 18 looks at porn.



Ha ha.  Well then being realistic, this site is being just as fair in the sense that many people will fake their age just like they do for all the other sites.


----------



## Othni (Mar 17, 2005)

Eh, I'm over 18, but I nowhere near have 100 post so I'll never get in, and I don't want to spam to get to it, so I'll be locked out for quite sometime.


----------



## yonin (Mar 17, 2005)

You don't really have to spam.  This is my new account that i started yesterday and I just found a bunch of threads that were interesting, joined a few fc's and working my way up.  I suggest the theory threads or the games if you play any.  ninjataisen 3 being my fav ; )


----------



## HAKU_lover (Mar 17, 2005)

EET said:
			
		

> Bah, [Almost] Every male teenager under 18 looks at porn.
> 
> Also, I think it should be 100 posts, or having joined for *atleast a month*. This shows youre not a noob, and youre dedicated. Whether or not youre a post-whore shouldnt be the question.



I agree with you man, by the time i get in this group its gonna be filled with crazy lurkers that will stay around 100 post forever. I dont like how people cant join normal conversation, but soon as a porn section opens up they are begging to come in and join

i seriously have a week till im 18, and i have alot to share  I am not even gonna bother trying to get in untill im qualified. I wonder if people who are underaged can change their birthday and get in?


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Mar 17, 2005)

yeah, spamming's prolly not a good idea...just keep posting and be active :xp


----------



## gamt (Mar 17, 2005)

WooHoo!!! They let me in!!!! *Does a victory dance*


----------



## EET (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Poo. You got in with 28 posts. I give up, lol.


----------



## sharingan7 (Mar 17, 2005)

so when am i going to be let in?????? i sented the request like 4 days ago ^_^


----------



## kevin_video (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, it's kind of too bad that people will want to spam for the sake of getting into the adult forum.  Is there a way to prevent that from happening maybe?  Or maybe just go back and delete all the spamming messages maybe.

And how the heck did *gamt* get in with less than 30 posts? o_O That's amazing. XD


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 17, 2005)

Its amazing the people they let in, and the ones they KEEP OUT.


----------



## kevin_video (Mar 17, 2005)

yonin said:
			
		

> You don't really have to spam.  This is my new account that i started yesterday and I just found a bunch of threads that were interesting, joined a few fc's and working my way up.  I suggest the theory threads or the games if you play any.  ninjataisen 3 being my fav ; )



That's true for the most part as my original account seems to have disappeared as my password doesn't work at all so I've been forced to make another new one.  Of course I think my post adder is messed up as it keeps saying the exact same number even though I've posted a few times already.  

I'm hoping to get back to my original 83 number, but something tells me you'll make it well before I do.  Call it a hunch.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 17, 2005)

In some areas of this forum, posts dont count.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 17, 2005)

Get online Zero -__O


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 17, 2005)

Cant.  Msn is gay.  PM me or something, plus i prolly gotta go.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 17, 2005)

See ya later then


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's a question, if a dude have permission to the vip place and posts there. Can a non vip member check dude number 1's profile and go on "find all posts by dude1" and look at the posts posted in the perv area?

He can't, right?


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 17, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Here's a question, if a dude have permission to the vip place and posts there. Can a non vip member check dude number 1's profile and go on "find all posts by dude1" and look at the posts posted in the perv area?
> 
> He can't, right?


nope
....................


----------



## EET (Mar 17, 2005)

Unfortunatly not. Thatd be great though.


----------



## yonin (Mar 18, 2005)

You would probably be penalized for doing that anyway.  Maybe i should try on my old account because gamt seems to have gotten in by seniority not by posts.  Not to say i'll be inactive again ^^

(seriously i wont be)


----------



## PrimaryRenge (Mar 18, 2005)

LOL yonin your avatar is so stupid it's funny. I ROFLed when I first saw it and the more you watch it the funnier it gets. LOL Thats hilarious. Anyways yay 100 post is a bit much for us porn-a-holics

SIDE NOTE - I acctually am cracking up as I watch that.


----------



## yonin (Mar 18, 2005)

Lol thanks, I had found it somewhere.  So don't think that i made it.  If i did i wouldn't randomly changed the spelling of gaara to garra but I love gaara, i wish hes was more happy.

Poor gaara


----------



## gamt (Mar 18, 2005)

kevin_video said:
			
		

> And how the heck did *gamt* get in with less than 30 posts? o_O That's amazing. XD



I used my l33t ninja skillz.

Seriously though, they let me in because i've been a member here for seven months.*

*but also the ninja skillz


----------



## dylate (Mar 18, 2005)

sweet.. I can't wait till I get 100 posts !


----------



## metalanime (Mar 18, 2005)

When will this forum be open and where can it be accessed, as you can probably tell, i have input.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

Why am I not there yet. Why do you insist on non-approval


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

Hmmm, I don't agree with the 100 post requirement, simply because there are trolls and leechers with 100, 200, even 1000 posts on other forums do you think this stops them from being a leecher or a troll? 

IMO, you get rid of the trolls as soon as you see one posting flames on the new board, also what about those of us who don't post often? If NGEMU were up right now you could go there and look at my post count, in almost 5 years of being there I've only posted about 700 times. Thats a little over 140 posts a year, or approx. 11 posts a month what about people like me, just don't like to post, want to post or are just too busy to post, me i'm busy with Uni, and other aspects of my life. 

Anyway, this is just a thought that maybe the moderators need to look into, btw to the post above me it's probably because you're 17 their rules state 18+


----------



## yonin (Mar 18, 2005)

I hope they let my old account in, even though i can't post on it.  But that one's been up since septemberish?


----------



## ieja (Mar 18, 2005)

*no choice....*

well guys... we have no choice...
have to wait till hundred...
so the be patient...patient  :


----------



## Sayo (Mar 18, 2005)

kanodin said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I don't agree with the 100 post requirement, simply because there are trolls and leechers with 100, 200, even 1000 posts on other forums do you think this stops them from being a leecher or a troll?
> 
> IMO, you get rid of the trolls as soon as you see one posting flames on the new board, also what about those of us who don't post often? If NGEMU were up right now you could go there and look at my post count, in almost 5 years of being there I've only posted about 700 times. Thats a little over 140 posts a year, or approx. 11 posts a month what about people like me, just don't like to post, want to post or are just too busy to post, me i'm busy with Uni, and other aspects of my life.
> 
> Anyway, this is just a thought that maybe the moderators need to look into, btw to the post above me it's probably because you're 17 their rules state 18+


just accept the fact you need atleast 100 posts. . . *sigh*
oh and zero, your 1 of the persons who don't have any chance to get there untill you actually DO reach the age of 18. ..


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> just accept the fact you need atleast 100 posts. . . *sigh*
> *oh and zero, your 1 of the persons who don't have any chance to get there untill you actually DO reach the age of 18. ..*



Just shut up Celine.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 18, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> Just shut up Celine.


if you don't like to hear the truth then shut up yourself. . .


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> if you don't like to hear the truth then shut up yourself. . .



Truth? You call it truth that the place is infested with fuckin' kids (-18) and sick people?! And then someone like Vil can't enter. Now THAT'S a goddamn joke.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 18, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> Truth? You call it truth that the place is infested with fuckin' kids (-18) and sick people?! And then someone like Vil can't enter. Now THAT'S a goddamn joke.


*sigh* not going to argu over things that already are the way they are.. .


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

That's a wise desicion Celine....


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

I've gotten used to the fact that you need 100 posts I just don't really agree with it, and that goes back to my point of people having thousands of posts (you and scene) flaming each other for no reason,(other than him telling you to shut up, which really isn't a reason) I mean if his age holds true, you're arguing with a 12 yr old, you're 18 no need to argue with people who tell you to shut up, just not worth it IMO.


----------



## Tola (Mar 18, 2005)

NOW! can i be a member NOW?!  :


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow you must not read the rules too well, the banning policy states no double posting or spamming you have done both in just your last two posts.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 18, 2005)

kanodin said:
			
		

> Wow you must not read the rules too well, the banning policy states no double posting or spamming you have done both in just your last two posts.


yeah, we dont like ppl who spam just to get the 100 posts.
db(double postin) is also somethin that u should avoid, u can always edit.
and you must be 18 years, those who cheat.....hehe


----------



## Sayo (Mar 18, 2005)

Tola said:
			
		

> Sooooooon!





			
				Tola said:
			
		

> NOW! can i be a member NOW?!


stop spamming plz. . .


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 18, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> stop spamming plz. . .


<.< *checks ther post account*

........
 


and yes, dont spam or i will spank ya ass ^^


----------



## Sayo (Mar 18, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> <.< *checks ther post account*
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


lol, hahaha yeh right, i posted insane in nov/dec like 500 posts a day (was alot busyer then)  but nowadays i just come here in the evenings, so u don't the right to call me a spammer even so if it's a joke *sticks out tongue*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 18, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> lol, hahaha yeh right, i posted insane in nov/dec like 500 posts a day (was alot busyer then)  but nowadays i just come here in the evenings, so u don't the right to call me a spammer even so if it's a joke *sticks out tongue*


500 posts a DAY? 
wow!!!  :amazed

and im not callin ya a spammer...me is just jealeus of ya post account -_-
sorry hun.... *gives her a yaoi magazine*


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

Jesus!!! 500 posts a day? There is no message board in the world that interests me enough to post 500 times a day. There really isn't one that interests me enough to post 15 times a day.. i'm lazy.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 18, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> 500 posts a DAY?
> wow!!!  :amazed
> 
> and im not callin ya a spammer...me is just jealeus of ya post account -_-
> sorry hun.... *gives her a yaoi magazine*


yeh, and some of those threads even got trashed, would around 15K with them xD


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

Celine is a spammer.  You cant change the fact.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 18, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> Celine is a spammer.  You cant change the fact.


your just some kid, and always will be :eyeroll


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

I haven't seen one of the posts she posts in as spam, spam in terms of forums is.... one word replies, just a bunch of .... or emoticons and my favorite a dbl or triple post.


----------



## Tola (Mar 18, 2005)

HEY! i did not "spam" or "cheat", there was like a 50 minute break between those two posts! In one of them I had 98 post, 50 minutes later 100..

you can take a look at my early posts - no spam

so, can i become a member of "THAT" group?  :


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

Umm it's spam if you make two posts in a row, there is an edit button for that.


----------



## Tola (Mar 18, 2005)

kanodin said:
			
		

> Umm it's spam if you make two posts in a row, there is an edit button for that.



yes, yes..

i did it, i deleted my own message, damn it!


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

Not that it matters you still have the 100 post limit... but atleast you corrected your mistake, not alot of people do that.


----------



## byakugan2 (Mar 18, 2005)

man you are like little children


----------



## Tola (Mar 18, 2005)

the little children we are, only 22!


----------



## hyuuga2004 (Mar 18, 2005)

now i have more than 100 post!!!!


----------



## Mejas (Mar 18, 2005)

Interesting very informative this conversation is...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 18, 2005)

Mejas said:
			
		

> Interesting very informative this conversation is...


dont tell you re that type that reads all the post when he wanna get some info........if you are....then we are 2 now <.<   >.>
*takes notes*


----------



## SonicTron (Mar 18, 2005)

yeah so i put in a request for this a number of days ago and nobody's got back to me yet?


edit: nm i didnt see the 100 post requirement
why do i need a 100 post requirement?! I dont like to spam.  99% of people with  100+ posts spam. No offense guys, you know it


----------



## hyuuga2004 (Mar 18, 2005)

if she is a spamer the moderators might do something, but let she do what she want


----------



## Mejas (Mar 18, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> dont tell you re that type that reads all the post when he wanna get some info........if you are....then we are 2 now <.<   >.>
> *takes notes*




You know it!  Best way to learn.  Cups up to you man


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh no not more than one El Jackel xD~ <3 just kidding.


----------



## Mejas (Mar 18, 2005)

lol I was just bored....


----------



## cash202 (Mar 18, 2005)

Well <_<
I am over 18, but I just now realized that you need 100 posts after being denied membership to that club...
at least I know I know what I need to do now /\/\


----------



## hyuuga2004 (Mar 18, 2005)

you are almost there, dont give up


----------



## gothlink666 (Mar 18, 2005)

ero-board huh


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 18, 2005)

cash202 said:
			
		

> Well <_<
> I am over 18, but I just now realized that you need 100 posts after being denied membership to that club...
> at least I know I know what I need to do now /\/\



I dident see it either the first time i read it, <.< i think they put it in right after i read it...those tricky..


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

SonicTron said:
			
		

> yeah so i put in a request for this a number of days ago and nobody's got back to me yet?
> 
> 
> edit: nm i didnt see the 100 post requirement
> why do i need a 100 post requirement?! I dont like to spam.  99% of people with  100+ posts spam. No offense guys, you know it


I find you greatly mistaken.  Most of the spammers who spam for their post count get banned.  All you have to do is hold normal conversations with other members, and before you know it, the posts pile up.  A hundred posts can easily be gained in a few hours.


----------



## Jin (Mar 18, 2005)

yeah its not that hard to get 100 post, but man to get almost 2,000. No thanks. How the hell did you do that zerolok?


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 18, 2005)

Sometimes its hard to carry on a conversation on the boards espically when say your at work  im always surfing from work, depending on how many times the boss walks by my cubicle depends on how many posts i make. Also i have to find a thread that im interested in to write as much as this.


----------



## Blackvoice (Mar 18, 2005)

sometimes you see so many threads that interest you and you try to put in your 2 cents no matter how stupid. even so i still cannot imagine how people post so much in one day...

Inner voice: yea dumbass you made a lot of sense with that one.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

Jin said:
			
		

> yeah its not that hard to get 100 post, but man to get almost 2,000. No thanks. How the hell did you do that zerolok?


Quite simply.  I joined in December.  Thats when all the best people were on.  We had lots of fun in the convo threads about Jan-Feb.  Thats when I got a bunch of posts.  Its not that hard.  I would have a lot more than what I have if it wasnt for that long ass perm ban.  Anyway, look at sayoko/cel.  She has 13 thousand. :|


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

They should let you in without questions. Little brats.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

Its okay Scen.  If they really feel that children should go first, let them   I notice a lot of new accounts too, all of a sudden.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah. They just wanne keep themself busy like real kids indeed. Beyatches.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

Muahahahhaa! <----This is spam people.  AVOID IT!


I'm watching you ^^. Be warned or else >( -KK-
And I am watching you, from the moon.   BAD KK!  Dont do that!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2005)

KNK i have done what is requested to join this sub forum. May i ask who gives permission to join it? Admins only or the whole staff?


----------



## Chas3265 (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm 17...but my Bday is April 13th. Am I legal?


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 18, 2005)

turned last year 18 so it should be alright. . 
hahaha, we all should scan our ID and have a gallerry with it for the 18+ members. . 

after the desiccion was taken 
"_300 of the 320 registrated users has an invalid ID_" 
 :]


----------



## icy_tony (Mar 18, 2005)

man this not fair
i wish i was of age


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 18, 2005)

icy_tony said:
			
		

> man this not fair
> i wish i was of age


nobody's knows you, you just fake it and i'll edit this message with something else. .  
oooooh, seems i got over 100 posts *thumbs up*


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

Life usually isn't fair, no matter how much you don't agree with requirments, cause you know people will still flame, still troll, everyone still has to abide by the 100 post rules.... and I still don't get why but hey thats a mods doing.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

icy_tony said:
			
		

> well, its not like i can being it it anyway, so why u burnin me like dat
> i mean a forum is there to express your opinion, so back off dude
> before you get lyricly shanked


Okay, that was completly stupid.  No really, it is.  I dont know if you understood the previous post, but with the way you're responding, I doubt it.  There was no "burnin", and I doubt you'll be able to "lyricly shank" anyone.  Your post has proved you have no right to be there.


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 18, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> Okay, that was completly stupid.  No really, it is.  I dont know if you understood the previous post, but with the way you're responding, I doubt it.  There was no "burnin", and I doubt you'll be able to "lyricly shank" anyone.  Your post has proved you have no right to be there.


he's right, i wasn't burning you, i was saying "_the reason you can easily fake it is because no one knows you_"  seeing that as flaming is in my opinion just a simple lack of knowledge of understanding and perhaps writing sentences...


----------



## yonin (Mar 18, 2005)

Ha ha, but i would say that you're kinda flaming him now by challenging his intelligence.  Anyway I started posting a lot and before i realized the edit tool i had done some double posts.  How do i delete a post.  I don't see any obvious buttons that would allow me to delete.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

Go to edit, then up top select delete message circle, then choose delte message.  Its that easy.  Yes, its me.  And no, zero was not flaming, he was putting a noob in his place.


----------



## yonin (Mar 18, 2005)

Ahh i see, thanx

flaming does not = putting noob in place

good call


----------



## Rio (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm still on my very special postcount mission. Nevertheless I agree, this way I'm just writing tiny little posts about food or sth else noone needs to read.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

You do that Rio, you do that


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

What exactly is putting a noob in their place? calling them a noobie? nope that word has been worn out over the years, time to get a new name to refer to noobs... btw i've modded and admined about 25 boards since I was 16. So don't bring the you're a noob comment at me, it's rediculously used by young ass kids who think they know something cause they have 3000 posts on a message board get a clue kids, you were all noobs at one time, so was I, but because of them being noobs doesn't give you the right to flame them, or as you said scene putting a noob in his place.


By the way if you're going to debate me leave the whole you're a noobie comments out, they make you seem like a fool and closed minded at the sametime... I still want to know what putting a noobie in their place means someone elaborate.


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 18, 2005)

hahaha, somebody actually gave me an PM on the thing based on account switching, think he was drunk couse on that moment we had both around 70 posts :/


----------



## mank (Mar 18, 2005)

After reading all 22 pages so far I still see no reason as to why people are complaining about the post/age requirement. They people who run the forum are just making sure that they dont get in trouble with the law. Well that so the forum doesnt fill up with non- sense. Oh and for those who want to join it just to see some visually explicit material let me fill you in on a secret. There are a *multitude* of sites like that. Just use a search engine or something. No need to go through so much trouble. As for myself I want to see what all the fuss is about. (Yeah I know that its not a very good reason but hey better than none right?)


----------



## GreatPervertedHermit (Mar 18, 2005)

Ahh.. It is my dream to have my first post in the dirty, perverted, hentai loving (much <3 for the great hentai), "adult" forum area.. But alas..99 posts to go until I can reach the greatness..what a cruel world.. And Hello to all your peoples as well  :


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

*rings doctor Phil*  -__-"


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

I can tell.  Delete one of your posts, since double posting is not allowed.  I myself do not care much, but some people bitch about that kind of stuff.


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

Dude remove one of your posts, you're not allowed to DP according to the rules, you may want to read them.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> I can tell.  Delete one of your posts, since double posting is not allowed.  I myself do not care much, but some people bitch about that kind of stuff.



Yeah.. one beyatch in particular.... :rofl


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 18, 2005)

GreatPervertedHermit said:
			
		

> Ahh.. It is my dream to have my first post in the dirty, perverted, hentai loving (much <3 for the great hentai), "adult" forum area.. But alas..99 posts to go until I can reach the greatness..what a cruel world.. And Hello to all your peoples as well  :


well, you can start by not doublepostin
and just so you know, im the guy who lets ppl in.

so you can call me "The Gatekeeper" or somethin


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

Jack you've been watching a little too much Ghostbuster buddy   lol, btw that was a great movie.
"Are you the gatekeeper"?


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

Gatekeeper?  Wasnt that term used in The matrix.  That dude was a mean one anyway   Are you?


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

No no, gatekeeper was used in ghostbusters, I forget what the dude calls himself in the matrix wasn't it the architect or something? or am I thinking of part three?


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

kanodin said:
			
		

> Jack you've been watching a little too much Ghostbuster buddy   lol, btw that was a great movie.
> "Are you the gatekeeper"?



LOL!!! Seems like a mod sneaked in here... I see much too


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 18, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> Gatekeeper?  Wasnt that term used in The matrix.  That dude was a mean one anyway  *Are you?*


i have always been a guy who just liked to chill and didnt like ppl who flame in this forum. 

and i havent change, im the same


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

Have no clue what that means .... and man my grammar is getting terrible, I should be banned from getting near a keyboard... BTW Jack I like your personality, I dislike flaming too makes no sense to me.... and I still like the ghostbusters so neh


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

kanodin said:
			
		

> Have no clue what that means .... and man my grammar is getting terrible, I should be banned from getting near a keyboard...



I believe you *kanodin*........... :rofl.........

And it was teh architect indeed in teh Matrix.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

The architect was the creator no?  I meant the guy that controlled the train.  Flaming, this I only do when provoked.


----------



## kanodin (Mar 18, 2005)

Was that Matrix part 2? that controlled the train, I don't remember Matrix 2 and 3 pretty much ruined the series, scene i'm glad you believe me although i sunno what you're supposed to be believing me on O.o


----------



## HAKU_lover (Mar 18, 2005)

I wonder how is it on the inside? is it alive or are the lurkers collecting dust? Ill be there in about a week (happy bday me!)


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 18, 2005)

lol

flaming is as follows

SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU PITIFUL EXCUSE FOR AN ASSHOLE
I HOPE YOU BURN SLOWLY IN A HOUSE FIRE

putting the n00bs in their place = good. I'd rep zerolok if it wouldnt cause it to skyrocket

oh, and in the matrix: keymaker and the architect

gatekeeper :s


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

^I like that flaming sentence NN. Ima gonna remember it ^^

And use it....


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

Dont worry, Im not afraid of rockets


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

HAKU_lover said:
			
		

> I wonder how is it on the inside? is it alive or are the lurkers collecting dust? Ill be there in about a week (happy bday me!)



I'm in ^^ And it's.... enlighting and endarkening in there :xp


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

Endarkening?  Interesting, this a word that I haven't heard of before


----------



## GreatPervertedHermit (Mar 18, 2005)

Ya.. little note off topic.. sorry for the mistake, and Jackal is a good man. Ya..


----------



## Neon (Mar 18, 2005)

9 posts to go, and unlike some people im trying to avoid making pure spam post's in the food section.  I really only want to join to see what it is exactly i have heard crazy rumors about the "18-plus section"  

Edit- ??   Post's in hear count! This place doesn?t make sense, post's in pure Spam section's like food count and FC's don't.  Could some one explain to me how where post's count was decided?


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

Temari_guy said:
			
		

> 9 posts to go, and unlike some people im trying to avoid making pure spam post's in the food section.  I really only want to join to see what it is exactly i have heard crazy rumors about the "18-plus section"  Well I will be back when i get my 9 posts


Why come back?  You dont apply here.


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 18, 2005)

I just watched the episode where the guy in my sig shows up and @.@ damn hes cool, tyty to the person who made the sig for me, this guy fits my personality <3~ ^.^


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 18, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> flaming is as follows
> 
> ...


maybe the guy was just looking for a war with me or zero?


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 18, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> ^I like that flaming sentence NN. Ima gonna remember it ^^
> 
> And use it....


car fire makes a more than adequate substitute =\


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> car fire makes a more than adequate substitute =\



I'll remember that.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

Asmodai said:
			
		

> maybe the guy was just looking for a war with me or zero?


I think so exactly.  Perhaps he heard I am quite prone to fighting, but I used my head, and decided to take another route and ask someone else's opinion on my prepared post to smack him.  Luckily, war was avoided and all was peaceful yet again.

Car fires are less fun.  There's nowhere to run around trying for an exit while falling debris is flying around


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm just glad nobody starts with me or I WILL flame them and use carfire in every sentence... :rofl


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

You will all learn (well, at least you should learn) than flaming brings nothing but headache, enemies, and problems.  This is the first time I've ever just let it be.  Im so proud of myslef


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 18, 2005)

@.@ i have the same sig as scenester.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

SiL3nT said:
			
		

> @.@ i have the same sig as scenester.



I've noticed before.... And now I will kill you 

:rofl

Or get on my knees for you


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 18, 2005)

It wasent me i swear! it was Kiri no Kunoichi!

*sexy no jutsu!* *POOF*


----------



## HAKU_lover (Mar 18, 2005)

Scenester, First of all... How did you get so much negative props?? and second of all.. how did you get in when your only 12?


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

He asked the higher ups for them.  And he also isnt as young as he says.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 18, 2005)

first of all....why re u postin weird stuff?
second of all...why re u postin weird in this thread? 

lol.....is this a sad way to get posts


----------



## Rio (Mar 18, 2005)

Hum, new topic? Flaming sucks


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> first of all....why re u postin weird stuff?
> second of all...why re u postin weird in this thread?
> 
> lol.....is this a sad way to get posts


May I ask who you are talking to?


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> first of all....why re u postin weird stuff?
> second of all...why re u postin weird in this thread?
> 
> lol.....is this a sad way to get posts



Who? Me?  :rofl


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh your knees eh? that sounds a bit wrong if your 12 <.< and if your a guy ?.?


----------



## HAKU_lover (Mar 18, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> first of all....why re u postin weird stuff?
> second of all...why re u postin weird in this thread?
> 
> lol.....is this a sad way to get posts



Yea im also wondering who you are talking too....


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

He was referring to me on my knees....


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 18, 2005)

HAKU_lover said:
			
		

> Yea im also wondering who you are talking too....


well i dont know, maybe im talkin to myself 
shut up jackal!
damnit...you never let me talk! 
that couse im in control, thats why *hits himself on the head*
oh..i know someone who is gonna get a good spankin now!


----------



## RodMack (Mar 18, 2005)

*will sit here patiently till February 15, 2006 when i turn 18*


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> well i dont know, maybe im talkin to myself
> shut up jackal!
> damnit...you never let me talk!
> that couse im in control, thats why *hits himself on the head*
> oh..i know someone who is gonna get a good spankin now!



Who Jackal.. please elaborate... and I know you're talking to yourself


----------



## Rio (Mar 18, 2005)

Maybe he needs more posts for some kind of super-hentai subforum .


----------



## sharingan7 (Mar 18, 2005)

does putting the reason to join matter ,cause i totally mess up and put like would like to join the 28+ members ,shit i put 28+ i must have been high or some shit hahahaha


----------



## Fire101 (Mar 18, 2005)

I think like half of these posts are just people spamming so they can get 100 posts, so then they can see boobies.


----------



## Othni (Mar 18, 2005)

28+ huh, that means I can join in 8 years......wow, I'm getting tired of waiting already. How many years was that?........Wow, not even 2 minutes. Hmmm, maybe I can pick up a new hobby while I wait....like yoyo or some other hobby that nobody really does any more. I know! Crochet!


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

You do that Othni, you do that.


----------



## |ZeN| (Mar 18, 2005)

100 posts? dang that's soo much. better start posting...


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 18, 2005)

|ZeN| said:
			
		

> 100 posts? dang that's soo much. better start posting...


Why does every new user say that?


----------



## Khyper (Mar 18, 2005)

because they're like me.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

Because they're n00bs..... Just like Khyper... :rofl


----------



## EET (Mar 18, 2005)

Honestly 100 post isnt that many. I made over 40 constructive posts yesterday afternoon/evening just looknig through the naruto section. There are so many interesting discussions going on.


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 18, 2005)

I dont suppose anyone here plays Lineage II. A war just started between my clan and another, i must go vanquish some souls brb need to use sexy no jutsu attack.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

SiL3nT said:
			
		

> I dont suppose anyone here plays Lineage II. A war just started between my clan and another, i must go vanquish some souls brb need to use sexy no jutsu attack.



I could vaquish your soul too... 

>.>

<.<

*click on my sign*


----------



## Khyper (Mar 18, 2005)

new users don't feel at home wen they get here. like me! *smiles


----------



## Fire101 (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm not a new user, and I still think 100 posts is a lot.  Most of the time, if I ever want to say something, the thread is already 10 pages long and the points I would have made were already brought up a dozen times. It seems like unless you get in on a thread really really early, you either have to do a post which just repeats everything already said, or some kind of other BS filler(though, once you do those posts come quite fast).


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 18, 2005)

Fire.. you just gave me a headache... :


----------



## Khyper (Mar 18, 2005)

same here.


----------



## Fire101 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sorry, Maybe if I do better paragraphing it'll be a little easier on the eyes. And this is my 99th post. Only 1 more for boobies!
EDIT: Hurray. 100! Boobies!


----------



## EET (Mar 18, 2005)

Lucky You, im almost there, also. Yay for us. =P


----------



## Fire101 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hurray. Posting frenzy. I found all those, What are you eating now, What are you drinking now threads. That got me like 10 more posts. Now....I'm done.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

You people.....


----------



## Neon (Mar 19, 2005)

Finally got my hundred, and with hardly any spamming excepot for the last 3 cause i wanted to break a 100 already.  I wish FC post's counted i would have 200 easy then :sad


----------



## yonin (Mar 19, 2005)

So gatekeeper, what happened to my other account?  Satapolar?  Did my roommate or brother put something bad up? (It couldn't have been me ^^)


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm so unhappy with my low postcount.... :rofl


----------



## EET (Mar 19, 2005)

You should be unhappy with your reputation. It sucks.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

EET said:
			
		

> You should be unhappy with your reputation. It sucks.



Why don't you shut teh fuck up you n00bmorron. I asked for bad-reps as a symbol for what once happened here you idiot. Normally, I have a very good reputation asshat.


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 19, 2005)

What exacly is a reputation and why is it so important what people think of you over the internet? you cant exacly know the nature or tone of the words unless your speaking in person.


----------



## yonin (Mar 19, 2005)

How do i check my reputation.  Not that i really care what people think but it's interesting.


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 19, 2005)

Humm i guess people like me i have 36 reputation points.


----------



## EET (Mar 19, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> Why don't you shut teh fuck up you n00bmorron. I asked for bad-reps as a symbol for what once happened here you idiot. Normally, I have a very good reputation asshat.


Lol, dont go psycho. Im just kidding.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

I have a short temper. Very short 
Here's everything ya wanne know about reps.... 

character popularity poll


----------



## kanodin (Mar 19, 2005)

Lol, this forum is nuts even with all the noob name calling, and I still dunno what scene means by oops looks like a mod snuck in here.


----------



## yonin (Mar 19, 2005)

so how did you get such a bad rep scenester?


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

yonin said:
			
		

> so how did you get such a bad rep scenester?



I said it before and I shall say it again... I asked for this. It's on purpose


----------



## kanodin (Mar 19, 2005)

You wanted to be the bad boy of the boards eh? Well whatever floats your boat, anyway what did you mean by looks like a mod snuck in here?


----------



## _wind_ (Mar 19, 2005)

sorry but can someone tell me where i can chekc how many posts i've posted ?? wanna see how many i still need to 100 posts 

thnx !


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

kanodin said:
			
		

> You wanted to be the bad boy of the boards eh? Well whatever floats your boat, anyway what did you mean by looks like a mod snuck in here?



That I still believe you're a mod to keep an eye on this place and you ask too many questions, proves my point .


----------



## kanodin (Mar 19, 2005)

Nah, thats just my forum nature, I've always been one to ask questions probably because I have modded quite a few forums in my time, but I can assure you i'm not a mod of these forums YET, maybe one day but not yet, besides that why would I be spying on you guys? honestly it's not worth me to be spying.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

....... mod.....


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 19, 2005)

I want to grow up to be just like scenester!


----------



## kanodin (Mar 19, 2005)

Scenester I like you, mainly because of your conspiracy theories, we're going to get along just fine


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 19, 2005)

all of you should seriously look into the cool new thing, it's called "shutting the fuck up"

scen, you're still in memory of kunoichidoc?

you should see her "arguments" in the court....


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> all of you should seriously look into the cool new thing, it's called "shutting the fuck up"
> 
> scen, you're still in memory of kunoichidoc?
> 
> you should see her "arguments" in the court....



I heard of it... 
Of course you could always ban me for a short amount of time so I can take a look myself    I actually deserve it cauz I flamed in here


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 19, 2005)

Noooo dont ban my mentor! <3~


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

I want to be banned for a short time like ehe... 15 minutes or 20 or so :rofl. I was brushed away somewhere else so... that person can die in a carfire for all I care 

I am your mentor?  *cries of happyness* *dances*  Yay!
Now. Let's make evil plans.... >)))

I'm waiting NN...... :darn


----------



## yonin (Mar 19, 2005)

I also rather enjoy scenester's post and I like the "to hell and back" rep that's done on purpose, It's much cooler that the all green one.  And for that guy who doesn't know how many posts he has.  Its in the left column under your name avatar etc on each of your posts.  I count 3 for you.  (sorry too lazy to scroll back up and look at your name)


----------



## Svensken (Mar 19, 2005)

Damnit! 4 month's 'til I'm old enough to be a "legal" pervert!


----------



## EET (Mar 19, 2005)

The Force is with you, Young Svensken, but you are not a pervert yet.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 19, 2005)

EET said:
			
		

> The Force is with you, Young Svensken, but you are not a pervert yet.


thats right.

you need to be of the right stuff to enter 
oh my oh my
lots of ppl want to enter our exclusive club ^^


----------



## Svensken (Mar 19, 2005)

EET said:
			
		

> The Force is with you, Young Svensken, but you are not a pervert yet.



Oh I sure am 
I'm just considered too young for all the privileges and goodies 
Damn system!


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

Meh, there are no priveliges and goodies.  Just another section to browse through.


----------



## Rio (Mar 19, 2005)

Nah, that IS the privileg.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

Once youve seen it, you'll know its not a privelige.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

^I agree ^^


----------



## Sayo (Mar 19, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> Once youve seen it, you'll know its not a privelige.


than why even bother posting here? 


> ^I agree ^^


well this thread is ABOUT the 18+ area, if your just going to say it's bad than go back somewhere else  =\


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> than why even bother posting here?
> well this thread is ABOUT the 18+ area, if your just going to say it's bad than go back somewhere else  =\



Who made you teh judge Celine. Shut up. Go post some more 'naughty pics'


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> than why even bother posting here?
> well this thread is ABOUT the 18+ area, if your just going to say it's bad than go back somewhere else  =\


Dont pick fights with me.  This isnt hte actual 18+ itself, so I can post wherever the fuck I feel like


----------



## Sayo (Mar 19, 2005)

scen try thinking here ok, this topic is ABOUT the bathhouse, you are TELLING people that it sucks, i mean, WtF!?
if you don't like it then just don't post here, easy as that =\


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

Youre welcome. Have a nice day. Please come again.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 19, 2005)

Stop spamming about the bath house.  If you don't like it, then just don't go there.  Really, it's as simple as that.

If it continues in this thread, then I will have no choice but to dish out a little punishment.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

I took control of the situation Mecha.  That was me breaking this up in the last post so dont worry.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 19, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> I took control of the situation Mecha.  That was me breaking this up in the last post so dont worry.





> I am like Sasuke, I am gay


oh for god sakes. . .


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

MurderDK said:
			
		

> I am like Sasuke, I am gay


What the hell is this about.  Nobody cares about your sexual preference.  And because of this post, you should not be let in.


----------



## Lo Gah Lok (Mar 19, 2005)

Ik heb vijf meer jaren... Ik houd niet van dit nieuwe forum.


----------



## Rio (Mar 19, 2005)

So you've got a reason for staying here at least for the next 5 years.


----------



## princesstaco (Mar 19, 2005)

POST 100!!!

*dances* oh yeah, I can join to secret adult forum now *dances*

haha. sorry. I'll stop now.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 19, 2005)

princesstaco said:
			
		

> POST 100!!!
> 
> *dances* oh yeah, I can join to secret adult forum now *dances*
> 
> haha. sorry. I'll stop now.


you ruined your chances of enterin with that post.
_acces denied _

jk! request now or i spank you!!!


----------



## rocklee1234 (Mar 19, 2005)

slowly but surely i am getting closer to my destination known as the bath huose


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

Is there any reason why you all want to get in?


----------



## Rio (Mar 19, 2005)

Muhaha, 100!
Because it's always better to know what's going on. Even if it's for the mere sake of being priviliged. P


----------



## Sayo (Mar 19, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> Is there any reason why you all want to get in?


ofcourse they want in, couse all the cool and older people are there


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> ofcourse they want in, couse all the cool and older people are there


There are very few people old enough to be there.  And youre not older than me.  I can name many people off the top of my head that are A. Stupid, B.Immmature C. double accounts D. About anywhere from 13-17.  And not many are cool.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 19, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> There are very few people old enough to be there.  And youre not older than me.  I can name many people off the top of my head that are A. Stupid, B.Immmature C. double accounts D. About anywhere from 13-17.  And not many are cool.


we got like 200+ members in that place, if not more.
its a exclusive place where only a group of selected ppl can come in


----------



## Crowe (Mar 19, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> There are very few people old enough to be there.  And youre not older than me.  I can name many people off the top of my head that are A. Stupid, B.Immmature C. double accounts D. About anywhere from 13-17.  And not many are cool.


Omg, you also went in so your also A, B, and D. Its just that you got kicked off.. Stop crying ffs.

A. Stupid
B. Immature
C. Doubble Accounts
D. About Anywhere from 13-17


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Omg, you also went in so your also A, B, and D. Its just that you got kicked off.. Stop crying ffs.
> 
> A. Stupid
> B. Immature
> ...


Deep breaths, deep breaths.  I wont flame.  Im trying to be a calm person and less hot headed.  Im not crying of course.  I said many members who DO go there.  This post of yours shows you are a b and d.  I never said all.  And of course Ive been there, and I know that there is nothing trully exclusive there.  Thats why even though I can go there right now, I dont.  There is no point.  Im not saying its a bad place, I just think the way who gets in and who doesnt is mishandled.  That is all


----------



## Sayo (Mar 19, 2005)

just because you can't get in please just stop nagging ok.
u gain nothing with keep posting here, you'll just piss off other members while making a fool out of yourself. . no offence just to warn you about it...


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 19, 2005)

I want to be part of the cool people, and like someone else said its better to know whats going on then to not know and go crazy .


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 19, 2005)

god you all behave like little childeren, what's the use of being against it or support it, it's going to be here anyway and if the admins think this is the best way to keep them lurkers out then so be it!


			
				SiL3nT said:
			
		

> I want to be part of the cool people, and like someone else said its better to know whats going on then to not know and go crazy .


the only thing that makes you cool is yourself,the quistion is: are you accepted?
people who weren't seem to have problems with that...


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

Celine, I swear, shut teh fuck up or I'll make you .


----------



## Sayo (Mar 19, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> Celine, I swear, shut teh fuck up or I'll make you .


Excuse me?

you spam in here
you tell people to back away from it
you got a freaking warning from mechaTC

you have no right to say sucha thing >(


----------



## MistaCreepy (Mar 19, 2005)

Huh Whats going on?

The bath house is cool.... but its only REALLY cool if youre a mod or a friend of a mod. But Its become the only forum here i post on lately.


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> Excuse me?
> 
> you spam in here
> you tell people to back away from it
> ...



I? have a warning? Please do elaborate. And please.. by all means.. if there is ANYBODY who is a spamwhore it is you!. I read and post here as part of my opinion. And.. lmfao.... why should I tell people to back away from it? What teh fuck do you know.


>(


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 19, 2005)

just chill people ;]


----------



## mow (Mar 19, 2005)

Everyone, do shut the fuck up. Stop spamming this place, if you cant enter the area then that's that. No need for you to be complaining about it.


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 19, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> *I? have a warning?* Please do elaborate. And please.. by all means.. if there is ANYBODY who is a spamwhore it is you!. I read and post here as part of my opinion. And.. lmfao.... why should I tell people to back away from it? What teh fuck do you know.
> 
> 
> >(


well yeh, this guy "mechaTC" clearly stated spamming would be punished...


----------



## mow (Mar 19, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> I? have a warning? Please do elaborate. And please.. by all means.. if there is ANYBODY who is a spamwhore it is you!. I read and post here as part of my opinion. And.. lmfao.... why should I tell people to back away from it? What teh fuck do you know.
> 
> 
> >(



yes scen, you do have a warning



			
				MechaTC said:
			
		

> Stop spamming about the bath house.  If you don't like it, then just don't go there.  Really, it's as simple as that.
> 
> If it continues in this thread, then I will have no choice but to dish out a little punishment.



why get yourself in trouble? Just lay off the topic.


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 19, 2005)

bean said:
			
		

> This thread is probably the most pitiful, annoying thread on the forum at the moment.
> 
> Congratulations to those who made it that way! Your suck cannot be measured... infinite suckitude.


i agree, why isn't this closed yet?


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

I wanne know why teh hell I got teh warning for cauz at this point I have no idea waht teh hell I did wrong!!! >(

EDIT/ Fine. Whatever. Leave me alone then.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

Okay, may I have the final word?  Since Scen is out at the moment, I would like to say something to him and all of you.  I have no problem with not being let in anymore.  I am really quite sorry if any of you still believe I do. I am not and did not "cry" about it.  Scen, thanks for defending me while I was out, but it matters not whats in there.  I have been there, and see nothing of interest there for me. That is my opinion, no need to call me any names for it, as I have called none of you names.  I am trying hard to reshape my character and attitude towards life.  I dont want to fight like I used to, or argue about the littlest things.  So Scen, if anyone says anything about me, dont feel like you have to say something, I would rather be flamed or called names than to stoop to my former level of stupidity.  And while I am trying to change, please do not be hasty to remember how I was in the past.  That is all I have to say in this matter.   I would rather you enjoy yourselves than speak and make you all burst out into fighting.  ~GOODBYE~


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 19, 2005)

I dont mind not being accepted anymore  its just life and the internet, Been through too much to care what people think of others over bits and bytes of internet packets.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

SiL3nT said:
			
		

> I dont mind not being accepted anymore  its just life and the internet, Been through too much to care what people think of others over bits and bytes of internet packets.


Then you have learned a valuable lesson, as have I.    But now. . .No more spamming, if you have something to say that doesnt really have anything to help you with the 18+ forum, the bath, then take it to the convo or something


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 19, 2005)

^ is it just me or is this guy trying to talk his way out of this?

just close it already, like bean said it's annoying...


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

Weren't here for my fights were you?  You would understande why I am trying to change. I'm just trying to stop the nonsensical conversations here, and this thread won't be closed, since we have strayed off the topic for which it was created.  It was made to help those who wanted to know things about the new area of the forums.  Thank you please come again.


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 19, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> Weren't here for my fights were you?  You would understande why I am trying to change. I'm just trying to stop the nonsensical conversations here, and this thread won't be closed, since we have strayed off the topic for which it was created.  It was made to help those who wanted to know things about the new area of the forums.  Thank you please come again.


well i read some previous pages and it seems that your pretty pissed off because you got kicked out, i understand not fitting in must be a pain in the ass but this thread is ment for that section, when you somehow got kicked out (or not allowed)  your relationship with this thread and any other bath related subjects have gone down the drain, i doubt the NF mods and admins rethink their opinion on letting you in by "suddendly" written posts wich apoligize in the most cheezyest way ive seen till now...


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 19, 2005)

Asmodai said:
			
		

> well i read some previous pages and it seems that your pretty pissed off because you got kicked out, i understand not fitting in must be a pain in the ass but this thread is ment for that section, when you somehow got kicked out (or not allowed)  your relationship with this thread and any other bath related subjects have gone down the drain, i doubt the NF mods and admins rethink their opinion on letting you in by "suddendly" written posts wich apoligize in the most cheezyest way ive seen till now...


And if youve kept up with times, you would know that all of zero's posts are not zeros.  And he isnt apologizing.  Youre cheezy and you cant even uderstand what people are talking about.


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 19, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> And if youve kept up with times, you would know that all of zero's posts are not zeros.  And he isnt apologizing.  Youre cheezy and you cant even uderstand what people are talking about.


im arguing with somebody who can back his arguments better up than you so please don't interfere....


----------



## onlinedevil (Mar 19, 2005)

Can anyone tell me a way i can get to 100 posts faster than any other ways? I try not to spam or anything, but I really want to get into this forum!


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

Asmodai said:
			
		

> im arguing with somebody who can back his arguments better up than you so please don't interfere....



I'll interfere when I goddamn want to.


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 19, 2005)

onlinedevil said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me a way i can get to 100 posts faster than any other ways? I try not to spam or anything, but I really want to get into this forum!


this site.
this site.
this site.
this site.



> I'll interfere when I goddamn want to.


i'll just assume you kids know eachother or getting a bit paranoid. ..


----------



## onlinedevil (Mar 19, 2005)

Thankyou, asmodai! But how does that help?


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

Asmodai said:
			
		

> i'll just assume you kids know eachother or getting a bit paranoid. ..



Not even close smartass :rofl


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 19, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> Not even close smartass :rofl


flaming and such will get you nowhere....
espacially not on be...


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 19, 2005)

Asmodai said:
			
		

> flaming and such will get you nowhere....
> espacially not on be...



Omg.. smartass is not even a flaming word... Nice going. What is be...?


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 20, 2005)

zerolok said:
			
		

> Omg.. smartass is not even a flaming word... Nice going. What is be...?


be is my pet typo friend...lol


----------



## onlinedevil (Mar 20, 2005)

How about adding some philosophies in your words?


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 20, 2005)

How about I perform the henge-no-jutsu!
See ya in a minute


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

onlinedevil said:
			
		

> How about adding some philosophies in your words?


the only philosophie this thread could use is "to close, or not to close"  hehehe


----------



## Masaki (Mar 20, 2005)

Gah!  Could someone get rid of the Spanked by Knk avatar that Zerolok has?  I always reconize people by their avatars, then I think that it's Knk whenever I see it.

You don't know how long it took to get used to El Jackal without a Jiraiya avatar.

Edit: I also used this to test my maturity level.  Or, more accurately, my sense of knowing when to be mature.


----------



## onlinedevil (Mar 20, 2005)

Err... I think this topic should not be closed, its quite fun paying each other out, and well, masaki, I do not think its fair to remove someone else's avatar just because of you. How would u feel if I half your number of posts right NOW? (obviously I cant, I just a beginner to this forum)


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 20, 2005)

Asmodai said:
			
		

> well i read some previous pages and it seems that your pretty pissed off because you got kicked out, i understand not fitting in must be a pain in the ass but this thread is ment for that section, when you somehow got kicked out (or not allowed)  your relationship with this thread and any other bath related subjects have gone down the drain, i doubt the NF mods and admins rethink their opinion on letting you in by "suddendly" written posts wich apoligize in the most cheezyest way ive seen till now...


Ah, I see.  I was talking about the fights that happened a month ago.  And I was not really mad about not getting in, joking would be a more appropriate term.  For how long is scen banned now?  I find it sad he was banned, so come on people, friendliness is the attitude we need.  Yes, its the regular me.


----------



## onlinedevil (Mar 20, 2005)

I personally thinks that no one should be banned unless its SERIOUSLY unacceptable. As we are all Naruto fans, and in the end, we are Naruto fans.


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 20, 2005)

Cant we all just get along and <3 eachother, were all naruto fans...well i hope we are and were arguing over the internet! come on theres no point to it lets just go back and watch the sexy no jutsu episodes again and we will all feel better


----------



## onlinedevil (Mar 20, 2005)

SiL3nT, I am not trying to start a fight between anyone here, but sometimes it IS necessary to argue. I mean, if u say what u said, then what are people going to war for? Why DID people go to war? Things are much more complicated. Like from one of the eps in Bleach, where it tells u there are 2 kinds of fight. One is of pride! You cannot interfere, unless u wanna join the fight.


----------



## HAKU_lover (Mar 20, 2005)

Check out my bleach sig, it fits right in this forum...


----------



## snip3r (Mar 20, 2005)

gamt said:
			
		

> I used my l33t ninja skillz.
> 
> Seriously though, they let me in because i've been a member here for seven months.*
> 
> *but also the ninja skillz




OMFG..u cheater


----------



## yonin (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow a lot of freaking drama occured while i was gone,  Anyways, scenester has been banned?  I always enjoy his posts. (not that i always agree or disagree, but because they're usually entertaining and rouse some dispute)  That and he has the "to hell and back rep" ho ho


----------



## Netorie (Mar 20, 2005)

yonin said:
			
		

> Wow a lot of freaking drama occured while i was gone,  Anyways, scenester has been banned?  I always enjoy his posts. (not that i always agree or disagree, but because they're usually entertaining and rouse some dispute)  That and he has the "to hell and back rep" ho ho


yep...Scen-sama has been banned... :sad


----------



## yonin (Mar 20, 2005)

For how long, I'm kinda sad, since i've spent a lot of my time in this thread


----------



## Netorie (Mar 20, 2005)

yonin said:
			
		

> For how long, I'm kinda sad, since i've spent a lot of my time in this thread


i dont know...but i just got finished speaking to him...hes torn up...and so am i...he said alot of sweet things to me...and i wanna cry so bad... :sad


----------



## onlinedevil (Mar 20, 2005)

OK, people, I think this is REALLY getting out of topic, but it sounds like scen is somewhat great. And I am only new.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

onlinedevil said:
			
		

> OK, people, I think this is REALLY getting out of topic, but it sounds like scen is somewhat great. And I am only new.


he got banned for flaming severall members and spam, he got a warning and still flamed me plus others, and he was against the bath house, id say, why then even post here, it's not like going to change anything, you just get on peoples nervs  :/

now stop the offtopicness....


----------



## pajamas (Mar 20, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> he got banned for flaming severall members and spam, he got a warning and still flamed me plus others, and he was against the bath house, id say, why then even post here, it's not like going to change anything, you just get on peoples nervs  :/
> 
> now stop the offtopicness....


one last offtopicness

for admins: you guys gotta make some sort of thread/forum for people who need to take their anger out on stuff. That way flaming would shorten and fewer people would be banned.

Just some sort of forum for people like Erik (and me) with short tempers where they can yell at everyone without getting banned.


Erik's a good guy. And it's just temper that got him banned, I get in trouble at home all the time because I have a short temper, the internet is a place to get away from something. To be banned for having a short temper and yelling (in my opinion) is bullshit >(


but I do agree this thread should be closed


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

it would be best if any1 has a quistion/opinion about this, he/she should PM it or discuss it somewhere else....


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 20, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> it would be best if any1 has a quistion/opinion about this, he/she should PM it or discuss it somewhere else....



Are you relieved now he's banned?

On topic: I think the bathouse is a good idea for mature people indeed


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

I wanna join!


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

that's up to el jackal..but i think you have to have at least 100 posts to join ;]


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 20, 2005)

raziu said:
			
		

> that's up to el jackal..but i think you have to have at least 100 posts to join ;]


yep cuz im.......

_THE GATEKEEPER _

ps: read the first post in this thread.


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

I know this is off-topic but El-Jackal,are you a fan of Ron Jeremy ?  :amazed


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 20, 2005)

Candy_Raver_Chick said:
			
		

> I know this is off-topic but El-Jackal,are you a fan of Ron Jeremy ?  :amazed


no 

but i always(almost) use perverted avatars.
its my image, im after all this forums _official _Ero-Sennin 
im not a fan of ron jeremy, i just found the avy creepy and funny at the same time. ron jeremy is a pornstar and mario is hairy fat italian; thats funny.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

it other words if you want to join you gotta get through Ron Jeremy first XP


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't mind! I did my share of cock sucking in my young age!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 20, 2005)

Candy_Raver_Chick said:
			
		

> I don't mind! I did my share of cock sucking in my young age!


...

do you wanna be my friend?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

Candy :rofl 

now i know we'll get along just fine


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

I guess, but if only you let me swallow your load! I want to be your bitch! Can i,can i ?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 20, 2005)

raziu said:
			
		

> Candy :rofl
> 
> now i know we'll get along just fine


lol... we need more girls like her in the bath house XD
i hope she can post pics ^^

and i really hope she is a girl..........

edit: i cant get enuf of wife


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

El Jackal: me too...i'm getting a little suspicious ;]


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

And for the record,my little ass hasn't been plummered yet! Any volunteers to tap my little Virgin ass?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Candy_Raver_Chick said:
			
		

> And for the record,my little ass hasn't been plummered yet! Any volunteers to tap my little Virgin ass?


im thinking your a guy


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> im thinking your a guy



you're not the only one :]


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

raziu said:
			
		

> you're not the only one :]


or maybe she wants to get in without 100 posts but being a totall slut instead :/


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

who knows =] but if that was the case i wouldn't mind :rofl


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 20, 2005)

cant we just stop talkin bout that fake chick 

mmm.....no respect for..

_...THE GATEKEEPER _


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 20, 2005)

bean said:
			
		

> I think the limited amount of power you've been granted is driving you insane...   -_-


LOL! 

im the same as always
im just more...........*reads his own posts*

......Oh My God   

make it go away :wah


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 20, 2005)

What if ur under 18 and still want to view it ^^ plzzz make a exeption for me!


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

haha you're only 14  i doubt there's hope for you ;]


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 20, 2005)

Heh i know other forums anyway that allow under 18 ^^


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

hehe that's good for you  =]


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 20, 2005)

XD yeah it is but i want to go in the bath house...im responsable for my actions on the internet so i know what im going into so they should allow it


----------



## 200 IQ (Mar 20, 2005)

I sent you a request.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 20, 2005)

XD they dont know ur age tho cos u never put it up


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> What if ur under 18 and still want to view it ^^ plzzz make a exeption for me!


you coulda just fake it :/


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 20, 2005)

i have been on this forum for ages and everyone know im 14


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 20, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you coulda just fake it :/


dont give them ideas! :spank


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 20, 2005)

Lol El Jackal my good friend XD u will allow me wont u


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 20, 2005)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Lol El Jackal my good friend XD u will allow me wont u


i only alow ppl who re 18 years old and has posted 100 posts


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 20, 2005)

God damnit!!! Ur not fair man! I have 352 posts and im only 4 years younger!!! oh well back to the other hentai forum...


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

no need to be angry :]


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 20, 2005)

Im not i have other links XD


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> i have been on this forum for ages and everyone know im 14


LOL, yeh right, this forum is to huge for every1 to know you, i bet a few people do but still. .   :


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

NaraShikamaru: i have an idea...change your age to 18...then don't post anything for a few days...and come again...maybe it'll work


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 20, 2005)

Heh i dun think that will work


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Heh i dun think that will work


errr,. . . i think ure thinking people to smart, no1 will remember u being 14 and if so, they wouldnt care, plus u only have 300 posts so it should be a problem ..


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> errr,. . . i think ure thinking people to smart, no1 will remember u being 14 and if so, they wouldnt care, plus u only have 300 posts so it should be a problem ..



my thoughts exactly =]


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

raziu said:
			
		

> my thoughts exactly =]


it's not even a thought, it's a fact ;]


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

heheh true true i admit :]


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

How many cocks and vaginas do i have to lick to get in ?Damn!


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Candy_Raver_Chick said:
			
		

> How many cocks and vaginas do i have to lick to get in ?Damn!


well atm there are 16737 members including admins and mods...
I'd say: "try 'em all and ask again"


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

i'll give you some advice...start from the mods and admins :rofl


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

No problem sir! I'll start by eating out KNK ! Is that ok?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Candy_Raver_Chick said:
			
		

> No problem sir! I'll start by eating out KNK ! Is that ok?


i suggest you start with the girl who has most posts, hehehe


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice,that'd be you i assume?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

yep Celly has the most posts XP


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Candy_Raver_Chick said:
			
		

> Nice,that'd be you i assume?


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm ready when ever you are!


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 20, 2005)

Humm i dont think i'll get involved with this one and i think i will reserve my comments for another time. ^^ maybe for the bathhouse whenever i get there.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

nice, got a pic of yourself?


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes,i do have a picture of myself!


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Candy_Raver_Chick said:
			
		

> Yes,i do have a picture of myself!


kewl, PM me or post it in ramen/pic thread


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

Gimme your msn in pm instead!


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 20, 2005)

Humm i'll send mine too, im intreaged.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Candy_Raver_Chick said:
			
		

> Gimme your msn in pm instead!


why do you want my msn?  
hehehe
it's just a pic dear, c'mon PM it, don't be shy, you've gone to far now ;D


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

Damn,im so wet now!


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 20, 2005)

Sayoko, read your PM's


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

c'mon, why don't you gimme that pic of yours? 
you seem so open, just show us, hahaha . . .


> Sayoko, read your PM's


already done :]


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

Well,may i add you to my msn ?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Candy_Raver_Chick said:
			
		

> Well,may i add you to my msn ?


i only use AIM and that's down atm here, just PM it.. .


----------



## demonicduck (Mar 20, 2005)

sign me upp, hmm.


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 20, 2005)

Whats the problem with just posting it? you seem so open right now unless your just an attention whore.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

SiL3nT said:
			
		

> Whats the problem with just posting it? you seem so open right now unless your just an attention whore.


im beginning to think "she's"  bluffing


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 20, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> im beginning to think "she's"  bluffing



Or how about a disgruntled "He"


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

now now...don't jump to conclusions


----------



## Blue (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh my gosh, Celly is whoring other people's pics now.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, Celly is whoring other people's pics now.


nah, im just getting to know some of our "old" banned friends


----------



## 200 IQ (Mar 20, 2005)

Where the hell is this 18 + older thing. I try to join group and no one responded through my group membership.

Oh yeah, someone - good job at getting 13,500 posts in a naruto forum. You must be a very sociable person in real life.


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 20, 2005)

> Oh yeah, someone - good job at getting 13,500 posts in a naruto forum. You must be a very sociable person in real life.


your probably a lurker?


----------



## Blue (Mar 20, 2005)

To all those who seek to validate themselves by making fun of large post counts:

Go die in a fire.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

LOL, don't worry i get so much of those moronic things, don't even bother reading/replying on them


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 20, 2005)

Ive missed quite a bit, havent I?


----------



## 200 IQ (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh, I'm not trying to validate myself. I have a very large post count too, Almost reaching 350 infact. Just found it surprising someone could actually post that much.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow, thats a big post count   And its 343.  If you gained over 23 posts in 2 minutes then youre crazy.


----------



## Asmodai (Mar 20, 2005)

200 IQ said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm not trying to validate myself. I have a very large post count too, Almost reaching 320 infact. Just found it surprising someone could actually post that much.


six months and 2 people can make an easy 13K....
hahaha!


----------



## 200 IQ (Mar 20, 2005)

Not counting the fact that she's one person and did it in 5 months?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2005)

> Oh, I'm not trying to validate myself. I have a very large post count too, Almost reaching 350 infact. Just found it surprising someone could actually post that much.


been here since october u smartass :/



> Wow, thats a big post count  And its 343. If you gained over 23 posts in 2 minutes then youre crazy.


grazy indeed



> six months and 2 people can make an easy 13K....
> hahaha!


glad that's no longer the case >_<


----------



## yonin (Mar 20, 2005)

What's wrong with being insane?

edit - refering to when el jackal was called insane

besides we have lots of insane people in this thread like bicurious nymphomaniacs (to make a general statement without naming anyone)


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Mar 20, 2005)

^ sounds like a heated discussion before! anyway, this 18+ thing is kewl. i dunno why but i just discovered it today. i know ive seen it up for a while now but didnt check it till a couple mins ago. this is great!


----------



## Candy_Raver_Chick (Mar 20, 2005)

NinjaJedi007 said:
			
		

> ^ sounds like a heated discussion before! anyway, this 18+ thing is kewl. i dunno why but i just discovered it today. i know ive seen it up for a while now but didnt check it till a couple mins ago. this is great!



Hey babe,how are you my sweet love ?


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 20, 2005)

candy river chick has been banned for being zelgadis's duplicate acct, and zelgadis has lost 18+ access


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 20, 2005)

lol...=] he got what he deserved ;]


----------



## yonin (Mar 20, 2005)

Ha ha thats funny.  He should have known that acting that way would draw some attention.  Or maybe he's just trying to be a troublemaker.  Either way this is one of the more amusing threads with two people banned already ho ho


----------



## zelgadis (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh my,why do you paste pre-judgements ? That's not good!


----------



## AllmightyGonchi (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, that forum was made as an anti-me. I lurk the forums alot and this is my first post in the few months that I have. Shame tha I need 100 posts.


----------



## zfire2916 (Mar 20, 2005)

so, even if you just joined, you need to have 100 posts....damn this sucks better start posting legit comments to topics...
 XD


----------



## AllmightyGonchi (Mar 20, 2005)

No kidding, oh well, I will eb able to get my postcount up on the various forums here. =D


----------



## yonin (Mar 20, 2005)

It's not too hard I started this new account a little less than a week ago and i get 15 to 20 posts a day because there are pretty interesting discussions around that relieve me of my studying.  I have finals tomoro ; (


----------



## AllmightyGonchi (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah I know, I am a huge forum troll, last forum i was a part of, i got something like, 30-40 posts a day, so.... shouldn't be a problem here


----------



## jest_1081 (Mar 20, 2005)

Gee if I am a new member to this Forum, does that mean i'll not be able to join the adult forum?


----------



## AllmightyGonchi (Mar 20, 2005)

Unfortenately, that's what it says, 100 posts are needed. Which sucks, but meh.


----------



## yonin (Mar 20, 2005)

Ok, heres the best way to get a post count.  Find a couple threads that are interesting and discuss.  But the real trick is, do that when studying for finals (which i have tomoro at 8am)  As a matter o fact thats gotten me a good 20 or so posts today which brings me to 100 + and the mighty question for KNK and El Jackel.

May i enter gatekeepers?


----------



## AllmightyGonchi (Mar 20, 2005)

Haha I am not worried, I can wait for the 18+ forums. If I wanted hentai and whatnot, I would look online like i usually do. Plenty of other forums and whatnot to look off of.


----------



## yonin (Mar 20, 2005)

That's true it's not like there aren't alternatives but I really like the forums now and i'm sure there's plenty of threads there.  Or perhaps there will be when i get there >.^


----------



## phumanchu1 (Mar 20, 2005)

lol...im a new member and saw 18+..i said ooh i wanted to join..but i have 99 more post to go...gay


----------



## AllmightyGonchi (Mar 20, 2005)

Meh. I am wondering what the hell went through my head when i came up with this name as my forum name. o.O I guess it sounds almost Japanese and.... well... lame. So I decided to use Drunken Rock Lee as a avatar. Go me.


----------



## cheetah180 (Mar 21, 2005)

this should be intresting. i wonder what discusting things will come from this


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 21, 2005)

Okay, now please can you guys either say if you spam in here no access, or just close this thread, or just ban them.


----------



## SiL3nT (Mar 21, 2005)

You know an easy way to keep those banned people away... you could just ban their domain or a subnet of IP ranges so they can never come back unless of course they change their ISP.


----------



## yonin (Mar 21, 2005)

This thread has really died and the only thing that people talk about now is "I'm new I need a 100 posts" but thats already been discussed and all complaints and now this thread ought die soon.


----------



## HyuugaNeiji143 (Mar 21, 2005)

anyone noes a naruto hentai site??


----------



## AnImE_OtAkU_101 (Mar 21, 2005)

hey do you know any good naruto hentai sites?
i can't really find any


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 21, 2005)

Beautiful.  This thread now OFFICIALLY takes it up the butt.


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 21, 2005)

t3h cl0s3d

no hentai sites can be posted unless you want to be banned. So SHUT THE FUCK UP
if you want hentai, get into the subforum, but until then, be quiet. *closed*


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 28, 2005)

reopened + bump

any questions etc. welcome, just reminding ppl that this is here


----------



## The Scenester (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a question: How many members will join do you think?

Hello NN ^^ 

<spam> :rofl


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 28, 2005)

No, Scen.  Don't spam.  Leave it clean this time.


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 28, 2005)

thank you zero, don't make me close it again


----------



## Rocky Lee (Mar 28, 2005)

how do u join the adult forum??


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 28, 2005)

Rocky Lee said:
			
		

> how do u join the adult forum??


 
see the first post for that....


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 28, 2005)

No prob NN.


----------



## Joel_Kage_Sama (Mar 29, 2005)

wat r u talking about


----------



## Joel_Kage_Sama (Mar 29, 2005)

*I Like, I Like, I Like*



			
				Shishou said:
			
		

> Wooo!  I'm a perv and I'm legal!
> 
> Sucks to be all the people who didn't fake being older



  Nice on the pics man


----------



## Rasu (Mar 29, 2005)

ill tryu to post 100x asap


----------



## buknoy (Mar 29, 2005)

hello

im a newbie here, a genin


----------



## Reckless1 (Mar 29, 2005)

emm my frist rep


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 29, 2005)

why do you noobs post in here? you want to enter the bath house?;] if so then read the first post! you will know that you need to have at least 100 posts to enter...;]


----------



## Blackvoice (Mar 29, 2005)

i think it's become a place for them to vent thier frautration till they can actually join the bath house


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 29, 2005)

Even tho im only 14 can i still join! I know what hentai is XD i seen alot of it! So im responsable for my actions...You aint breakin the law allowing a 14 year old to look at hentai! XD


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 29, 2005)

lol.....you ppl and your desire to see some nudity....sigh


----------



## Blackvoice (Mar 29, 2005)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Even tho im only 14 can i still join! I know what hentai is XD i seen alot of it! So im responsable for my actions...You aint breakin the law allowing a 14 year old to look at hentai! XD


it's not just the hentai, it's the stuff we do to each other, your mom will definately not approve.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 29, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> lol.....you ppl and your desire to see some nudity....sigh


HAHAHAHA Look who's talkin!! 

Oh and Blackvoice, im not frickin 8 years old! Im 14 u baka. Besides my mum knows i know about it all and she accepts that


----------



## koopo (Mar 29, 2005)

30 more post and I'm in ^^ have alot of great pictures to share.
Have been gatherning a nice archive from 4chan 5chan and iichan

Well see ya in a few days. Don't post alot here.

100 post is still abit brutal in my opinion. 50 would've been enough


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 29, 2005)

Lol im only 14 so i cant share all my pics


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 29, 2005)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA Look who's talkin!!


well its my duty ^^

its a dirty job but somebody gotta do it


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 29, 2005)

Hah well you should know then that you aint the only perv out there XD


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

hmm how long is it gonna take to be added...o_O


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 29, 2005)

Lol you need 100 posts dude


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

noooooooooooooooooooooooo *dies* that is gonna take my whole life....*sob sob*


----------



## Sayo (Mar 29, 2005)

krigarinna said:
			
		

> noooooooooooooooooooooooo *dies* that is gonna take my whole life....*sob sob*


well if you proof to be a good boy till 20 posts i can make the rest in 20 min :]


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

boy...hmm...last time i checked i was a girl....o_O


----------



## Sayo (Mar 29, 2005)

aweswome, i'll make it 10 min then 
(girl myself 2)


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

then you must have been writing alot...O_O


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

yeey! =D *wakes up from the dead*


----------



## Sayo (Mar 29, 2005)

i got to 500 on the first day NT got openend so i haven't lost meh posting skills ;/


----------



## Sayo (Mar 29, 2005)

krigarinna said:
			
		

> yeey! =D *wakes up from the dead*


hey, hey, hey no spam eh ;/


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i got to 500 on the first day NT got openend so i haven't lost meh posting skills ;/


 people around here must have alot of time to that..


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 29, 2005)

XD Hey sayoko how do u manage to post so much and not spam XD i could do it but i just dont post fast


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

did i spam? O_o where?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 29, 2005)

krigarinna said:
			
		

> did i spam? O_o where?


lol, hon gillar bara att retas, bry dig inte om henne 

and yes, you must  be 18 years old and have at least 100 posts.
later a guy named El Jackal will let you pass.
he is not a bad guy.....but ppl sometimes called him...

*.....The Gatekeeper *




....nah, skoja bara med dig ^^;;


----------



## Sayo (Mar 29, 2005)

ahhaha, im just kidding, been here for over 5 to 6 months and untill 2 months ago 2 people we're using this


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

how many is from sweden anyway.. youre the second one i see here..^^ *dies again, if i have to wait until i have posted that many*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 29, 2005)

krigarinna said:
			
		

> how many is from sweden anyway.. youre the second one i see here..^^ *dies again, if i have to wait until i have posted that many*


det finns andra som ocks? kommer fr?n sverige ^^
you can join the sweden fc  : 

and it doesnt take long before u got 100 posts, dont worry


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

*digging my grave* *dies* *sob sob* Alright, i will join that...uhm..place. 
umm, yeah, bring some flowers to my grave while i join that...place ^^


----------



## naruto27 (Mar 29, 2005)

can i get in if a bribe someone with a free piece of art of their choice.


----------



## Knocker (Mar 29, 2005)

18+ adult? are 18 yr olds mature enuff for these kinds of things? hmmmmmm ...:S


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 29, 2005)

naruto27 said:
			
		

> can i get in if a bribe someone with a free piece of art of their choice.


im all ears 

lol, im jk. 
but it sure would be sweet to see more jiraiya fanart >.>


> *digging my grave* *dies* *sob sob* Alright, i will join that...uhm..place.
> umm, yeah, bring some flowers to my grave while i join that...place ^^


lol....why do u talk like that ^.^


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

becouse it will take a whole lifetime to post that many...^^ i will be some old hag, who want to see some 18+ things before i'm TOO old ^__^


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 29, 2005)

krigarinna said:
			
		

> becouse it will take a whole lifetime to post that many...^^ i will be some old hag, who want to see some 18+ things before i'm TOO old ^__^


you can post at the convo thread, im not kiddin....you can get like 100 posts in one hour if you are good. anyway, om du beh?ver hj?lp med n?t s?g bara till. 
jag ?r den sl?pper in folk d?r inne ^^


----------



## Sayo (Mar 29, 2005)

any1 can bribe me with some fine tayuya art ^^


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

sure sure! ^_^ *going to check out that mysterious place*.....btw...you forgot the flowers...-_-


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 29, 2005)

krigarinna said:
			
		

> sure sure! ^_^ *going to check out that mysterious place*.....btw...you forgot the flowers...-_-


lol....allright then ^^
*leaves some flowers at her grave...or somethin like that*
there ya go, u swedish ghort 

post a lot now or pay the ultimate price! s
just dont spam >.>


----------



## Sayo (Mar 29, 2005)

krig, go to the icharuka ramen, their enough game threads u can spam and post in. . .


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

thanx for the flowers^^ *ghosting to some place where i can post*


----------



## Sayo (Mar 29, 2005)

krig just gimme your account for a sec and ill make those 100 posts, u seem like a nice girl and i dont wanna see u banned couse of unecessary spam in wrong places .. .


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 29, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> krig just gimme your account for a sec and ill make those 100 posts, u seem like a nice girl and i dont wanna see u banned couse of unecessary spam in wrong places .. .


*smells into the air*
does this smell like....cheatin   

du kan faktisk lita p? henne, hon ?r en gammal medlem h?r och ocks? sn?ll.
lite bitchig ibland men sn?ll XD
och det ?r j?ttel?tt att posta 100 posts ^^
anyway...


......the bath house is good place to find your soul.
a place of kindness and devotion.....its a pure sacred place.
and the cool ppl are there as well


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

um give my account? how? o_O


----------



## Sayo (Mar 29, 2005)

krigarinna said:
			
		

> um give my account? how? o_O


PM me your pass, after it u can change it and u know u can trust me couse im the most devoted member (i think) (:


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

O_O.....okey..


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 29, 2005)

wha ... i wana join bath house.. doh > need more post.. DAMN lets make an me .. a  member with only the amount of post i have... ive been here a while lol


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

seems like sayoko has got a new body for a while


----------



## koopo (Mar 29, 2005)

There is a swedish fanclub ?? Not much of a fanclub boy but I'll think I sign up. 

And correct me if im wrong here and kill this steriotype but as far my knowlage goes the only girl that "enjoys" hentai are goth girl.


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

haha =D looks like that...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 29, 2005)

koopo said:
			
		

> There is a swedish fanclub ?? Not much of a fanclub boy but I'll think I sign up.


this is *NOT *the sweden fc :xp

heres the link to the sweden fc
Does Rap Suck Now


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 29, 2005)

> ......the bath house is good place to find your soul.
> a place of kindness and devotion.....its a pure sacred place.
> and the cool ppl are there as well


 HAHA EL JACKAL...COOL!!! hahahaha nah im jokin man..if its for cool people i should be there XD basicly El Jackal you are saying the people in the bath house are the only cool people in this forum...


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

almost on the half >_<


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 29, 2005)

XD thats cheating!!!!


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> XD thats cheating!!!!


no it isn't


----------



## koopo (Mar 29, 2005)

> this is NOT the sweden fc
> 
> heres the link to the sweden fc
> Does Rap Suck Now



I wrote as the comment to your last post. "There is a swedish fanclub?" mening "Oh, there exist a swedish fanclub thread?, I did not know that"

If i hade written "Is this a swedish fanclub?" then you could responed like that..  Offcourse i did confuse you by saying "I think I sign up" really mening "I think I'll go and sign up" 

... I'm only trying to break that 100 post rule here, don't mind me.


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

50 posts in 18 min


----------



## Gaara7 (Mar 29, 2005)

spammer ;D
i need some posts myself ^^
i should have joined earlier/ i have watched this forum for a long time
but 100 posts is ok i can get them if i really start posting^^
till then


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

Gaara7 said:
			
		

> spammer ;D
> i need some posts myself ^^
> i should have joined earlier/ i have watched this forum for a long time
> but 100 posts is ok i can get them if i really start posting^^
> till then


it's REALY easy, u just got to know the short post based places ^^


----------



## Ender00 (Mar 29, 2005)

what are the short post based places?


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

Ender00 said:
			
		

> what are the short post based places?


all the games @ rate the <insert name here> games


----------



## koopo (Mar 29, 2005)

krigarinna 80 post, holy hell you are one horny girl.

You sould wach it though the Im not sure the accept spamming..


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

koopo said:
			
		

> krigarinna 80 post, holy hell you are one horny girl.
> 
> You sould wach it though the Im not sure the accept spamming..


as long i don't doublepost in the game threads it's all fine ^^


----------



## Sayo (Mar 29, 2005)

krigarinna said:
			
		

> as long i don't doublepost in the game threads it's all fine ^^


seems like your almost there eh!?


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 29, 2005)

yeh, thnx for helping me out ^^


----------



## koopo (Mar 29, 2005)

krigarinna congrats I have a few post to go. I'll think i take that tomorrow, training today was tought and i exhusted.


----------



## evillic (Mar 29, 2005)

Holy frigging crap.  o_o;;  I was logged in about an hour ago, and I was reading the exchange, and I thought it was funny.  I finish practicing violin, I click on the forums, and the most recent post is by Kriggarinna in like, seventeen different threads.  Man, we have some pretty insane people on these forums.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 29, 2005)

evillic said:
			
		

> Man, we have some pretty insane people on these forums.


omg...you dont have no idea 
since i join this forum i have noticed that a lot of ppl in ths world act a little weird sometimes...i havent been here for a looong time, but still....
....i have seen some weird stuff that i have either liked or hated.

in simple words: yes


----------



## evillic (Mar 29, 2005)

Lol.    Naw, I'm fine with the weird people on the forums.  Often times, people say I'm weird irl.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 29, 2005)

evillic said:
			
		

> Lol.    Naw, I'm fine with the weird people on the forums.  Often times, people say I'm weird irl.


lol...i know im werid in here and in real life, but i just dont care ^^
i dont like to be like everyone else, it sux
some ppl are like sheeps >.>


----------



## naruto27 (Mar 29, 2005)

i want in so i can have a reason to draw adult art to share. lol


----------



## evillic (Mar 29, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> lol...i know im werid in here and in real life, but i just dont care ^^
> i dont like to be like everyone else, it sux
> some ppl are like sheeps >.>



Hahaha, yea.  So many bandwagonners at my school.  >_<  "Oh, *THEY'RE* doing that, so I should too!

Ugh.  Those people make me mad.    Yea.  I like being different.    But just not all the time.


----------



## koopo (Mar 29, 2005)

Well it seems like Im finally able to join... Now im goin to sleep ow so nicely


----------



## Dead_Ninja (Mar 29, 2005)

i hope i can get in i wanna check this place out


----------



## Joel_Kage_Sama (Mar 29, 2005)

*u mak me laugh*



			
				Zerolok said:
			
		

> No, Scen.  Don't spam.  Leave it clean this time.


   its good to know there r still some comedians out there making an effort with the pics and the written martierial, nice


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 29, 2005)

Joel_Kage_Sama said:
			
		

> its good to know there r still some comedians out there making an effort with the pics and the written martierial, nice


just curious, what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 29, 2005)

lol....well can everybody please read the first post before requestin?
you need to be *18 years* old and there is a *100 post* requirement! -_-


----------



## Joel_Kage_Sama (Mar 29, 2005)

*Explaination*



			
				Shunsui said:
			
		

> just curious, what the fuck are you talking about?


  it was for some other forum, my bad


----------



## Joel_Kage_Sama (Mar 29, 2005)

*How Do You Get Post Points!*



			
				El Jackal said:
			
		

> lol....well can everybody please read the first post before requestin?
> you need to be *18 years* old and there is a *100 post* requirement! -_-



 :rtfm  :just curious but how do you get post points


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 29, 2005)

Joel_Kage_Sama said:
			
		

> :rtfm  :just curious but how do you get post points


you post.....

for every post you make, you get one "point".
except in this areas:


> -The Konoha Times,
> -Academy Registration,
> -Fanclubs,
> -The Konoha Off-topic Bar and Lounge,
> -And when a thread is deemed spam, the thread will be move to the Landfill, where the posts do not count, so in affect your post count will go down.


----------



## Joel_Kage_Sama (Mar 29, 2005)

*mAKE YOU FEEL BETTER*



			
				sojiki-Heart less said:
			
		

> wha ... i wana join bath house.. doh > need more post.. DAMN lets make an me .. a  member with only the amount of post i have... ive been here a while lol


:SarutobiYou think you've got it bad i only have 6 post points, i think. Just remember theres always someone worse off than you.


----------



## Joel_Kage_Sama (Mar 29, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> you post.....
> 
> for every post you make, you get one "point".
> except in this areas:


  Thanks man,but is there any other way i get in


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 29, 2005)

Joel_Kage_Sama said:
			
		

> Thanks man,but is there any other way i get in


Nope, but you could stop double posting


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 29, 2005)

yes.. double posting.. suxzor.. but about this 18+ thingy now.. is it really.... XxX Naruto stuff.. or .. is it kinda crapy  just kinda.. want to know.. how good the stuff is..


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 29, 2005)

wouldn't you want to know =]

and i think you should resize that sig of yours


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Mar 29, 2005)

I think that the age for the forum should be lowered to 16...lol

*runs around in circles until i fall down*


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 29, 2005)

18+ area has a sexy pic thread, sufficient quantities of porn, naruto, real, and otherwise.

oh, and lots of...well... I won't tell that >.>


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes, lots of porn.  Oh, and all those sexy pictures. . .


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 29, 2005)

Shunsui: and how do YOU know that huh ? ;p


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 29, 2005)

raziu said:
			
		

> Shunsui: and how do YOU know that huh ? ;p


ahem... as an admin... I have to....er....administrate the pr0n

*hides behind occa*


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 29, 2005)

:rofl yeah right ;p


why don't you just change your age ?:]


----------



## naruto27 (Mar 29, 2005)

can people start threads there taking picture ideas? i was thinking of doing something like that there for practice. any kind of drawing is still drawing.


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 29, 2005)

Liars are worse than underage users.


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 29, 2005)

Shunsui thx's for the info .. 
also raziu 
i would resize my pic.. but .... i have such a crapy computer.. that .. i got rid of the programe i used to make it.. just to surf the web.. lol .. 
so .. i would have to reinstall it .. and .... get rid of all the anime / and naruto ive diled.. lol 

edit - this is my life.. in nut shell 

wake up > army  time > gym > Girl > Girl > -_- poor > Gym > Girl > home > girl >
runing >  sleep > Girl >

i .. earn money then it goes to the house... or ... bills.. or my women .... sigh
i need to save more money.. 

( i got lots.. but dont tell her that .. not untill  its over 3 mill tehn ill marry her..) Few 1 or 2 more years of saving HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Deiser (Mar 29, 2005)

Excuse me, but I seem to have a problem: I apply for the group, yet when I check a few hours later, the group link says I have to apply again. Is this something to do with my browser, or is it because I was rejected? If I was rejected, how do I go about proving that I am over 18 years of age?


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 29, 2005)

uh.. you need to post over 100 times  deiser  thats how u get in dont worry its take some time


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 29, 2005)

here you go...should be fine now...


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 29, 2005)

er, joining the group is a request that is either accepted or rejected. Please check the first post. You need 100+ posts to gain entry.


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 29, 2005)

hey hey i like i like .. i guess .. my post .. really brought at tear to your eye 

ive only made like 5 sigs.. and 5 wallpapers.. i need to reinstall .. my computer programs.. my time...will come 

thx raziu


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 29, 2005)

your welcome ;p yes i cried but don't tell anybody


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 29, 2005)

dont worry  your secret is safe with all naruto fan members.. who read this


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 29, 2005)

good let them all know that i'm such a nice guy 

ok i'm gonna stop spaming in here;p


----------



## khaleeq (Mar 30, 2005)

hey guys i just signed up so thats about how many posts left?


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 30, 2005)

uh.. look up ... 100 post to enter... sooooo...... 99 more to go


----------



## Sayo (Mar 30, 2005)

khaleeq said:
			
		

> hey guys i just signed up so thats about how many posts left?


minimum is 100, if you look at your own postcount you see your at 1 -_-


----------



## JesseTL (Mar 30, 2005)

14 thousand posts??  wow.  just wow.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 30, 2005)

JesseTL said:
			
		

> 14 thousand posts??  wow.  just wow.


she is a pro >_>
and also an old member...
...and she is an ex-spammer 

and its not easy to get 100 posts under 1 hour.
just ask her, she got 100 posts like in 15 minutes XD

ps: i wont let that happen again thought no


----------



## Sayo (Mar 30, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> she is a pro >_>
> and also an old member...
> ...and she is an ex-spammer
> 
> ...


yep, u newby


----------



## Headhyuuga (Mar 30, 2005)

i guess its about time they brought it back


----------



## Sayo (Mar 30, 2005)

ezeliel said:
			
		

> hey, anyone know from which clan is Rin, the healer of the 4th Hokage' students?


wrong place to post my newbish friend :]


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 30, 2005)

and to answer your question...no...we don't know ;p


----------



## Remco05 (Mar 30, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> she is a pro >_>



No she's dutch   oh well... when I get 100 (without spamming ) I'll go check it out...


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 30, 2005)

good luck .. its taken me this long just to get to the current post count i got... damn.. all 
those times .. just reading and not posting.. sigh.. whos... dutch ? i never knew some one who was dutch?


----------



## Sayo (Mar 30, 2005)

Remco05 said:
			
		

> No she's dutch   oh well... when I get 100 (without spamming ) I'll go check it out...


hahaha, dutch people are devided to pro's and drop-outs  j/k


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 30, 2005)

wha.. why would dutch people get divided if any thing wouldnt they stick togther ? 
whatever.. i guess i dont get teh joke.. plz explain

we also gota get back on topic.. this is 18+ thred .. ... lets talk about 18 + 

lol


----------



## mmzrmx (Mar 30, 2005)

Damn I need to stop lurking so much and posting now


----------



## wildvald (Mar 30, 2005)

I dont think i can reach 100 post..


----------



## kordh (Mar 30, 2005)

Aww. 100 post is quite alot.


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 30, 2005)

nope just pace your self .. 10 or 15 post a day.. youll get there in no time


----------



## Remco05 (Mar 30, 2005)

Offtopic:

The Dutch are just people who live in The Netherlands, like English and German and American  there's no joke behind it  

Ontopic:

I'm round 22 or something now... oh well... patience is something I have


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 30, 2005)

XD iv only posted about 60 times today....

AHHHH MY CAT JUST BIT MY TOE!!!!

... im bleed  

XD Curse you cat!


----------



## krigarinna (Mar 30, 2005)

*jumping in*


----------



## Sayo (Mar 30, 2005)

stop spamming this thread, . . idiots -_-
use the convo ffs
COOL COMIC BY BARBNARA


----------



## RockLee (Mar 30, 2005)

To all the new people, which includes me, I've been studying NF for a while and my conclusions is this: Sayoko is one of the important people around here (like a tribal leader/judge) so listen to what she says and ally yourself, or be crushed. : Sayoko, can I be a fanboy, too?


----------



## Remco05 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah, I figured as much... I mean... look at that postcount  and that really cool avvy ... and the fact she's Dutch


----------



## Gaara7 (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah she`s important and nice too 
she made my sig 
Who are the mods anyway? i don`t notice them at all
beside the GAtekeeper^^

Can i be a fanboy, too 
 lol just kiddin ;D


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 30, 2005)

lol.....looks like u got more fanboys sayoko XD

anyway, she is right. dont get offtopic in here! :xp


----------



## Sayo (Mar 30, 2005)

hahaha thnx for the credit (;
moderators and admins can be recon on their different ranks @ moderator/akatsuki.


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 30, 2005)

/overlord/whatever I decide to customize mine to be 

anywho, any more spam and I will close this again, at least for a while. Next spam post along the lines of "what is rin's last name" and you'll be taking a 2 day vacation ya damn spammers.


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 30, 2005)

danmit .. agian .. ihave to edit my post... fudge.. ok

uh................... wth were we all talking about ..... oh yeah.. yes respect sayoko..and

to the one guy.. remco o5 .. u have 40 post already good stuff


----------



## psypho (Mar 30, 2005)

I want to join, because I'm a dirty senseless F-er.


----------



## Itachi4life (Mar 31, 2005)

oh, a older place. me wanna join!
and how do i join now?


----------



## Joel_Kage_Sama (Mar 31, 2005)

*Help*



			
				Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> A new forum has been added to NF where is is appropriate to post hentai and adult pictures, and discuss mature topics, the "Konoha Bathhouse."
> In order to view and post in this forum, you must go to UserCp (where you view your rep) and hit "Group Memberships" on the sidebar.
> 
> 
> ...



 I know this is going to sound newbie but can someone please tell me how to get a poster pictuer on my signiture, i've tried everything but the right thing ing


----------



## Joel_Kage_Sama (Mar 31, 2005)

*Help*



			
				sojiki-Heart less said:
			
		

> danmit .. agian .. ihave to edit my post... fudge.. ok
> 
> uh................... wth were we all talking about ..... oh yeah.. yes respect sayoko..and
> 
> to the one guy.. remco o5 .. u have 40 post already good stuff



  OK THIS SOUNDS NEWBIE BUT CAN YOU HELP ME BY TELLING ME HOT TO STICK PICTURES OR POSTERS ON MY SIGNITURE LIKE YOURS, I'VE TRIED EVERYTHING BUT THE RIGHT THING, HELP ing


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 31, 2005)

Itachi4life said:
			
		

> oh, a older place. me wanna join!
> and how do i join now?


well why dont you do like the other members and check out the the first posts? -_-

geez, i get a lot of request fom ppl just havin 1 or 2 posts....

*please read the first post in this thread!*


----------



## Joel_Kage_Sama (Mar 31, 2005)

*Yay*



			
				BushidoPunk said:
			
		

> I have so much hentai doujinshi on my computer, its not even funny.  33 Doujinshis in total and 186 hentai pics.  Yeah, I'm a pervert.



  YEAH, GO THE PERVS, LETS MAKE FROG HERMIT PROUD


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 31, 2005)

u h i got 100 i am jsut wondering.. where we go .. to get in bathhouse><?


----------



## koola1d408 (Mar 31, 2005)

*Yup.*

Juz joined this forum site.Ima premium member of naruto fan. :


----------



## koola1d408 (Mar 31, 2005)

*This is pretty funny.*

Iv been on other forumz...first tym seein a hentai thread..rofl

shit....100 postz 2join?dammmn


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 31, 2005)

stop spammin damnit!! :xp
can someone plz fix this guy?

and you can see the bath house under the *The Konoha Off-topic Bar and Lounge.*but your request must be approved first. and im charge of that


----------



## koola1d408 (Mar 31, 2005)

how am i spamming?


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 31, 2005)

^like that

spamming is offtopic annoyingness. Stop posting questions like "how do I promote my ninja rank" and double posting. Thank you.


----------



## sojiki-Heart less (Mar 31, 2005)

aw .. thx you el jackal i will do as you say.. now that iam at 100 i can ... post at a pace of 10-15 post a day


----------



## Ardus (Mar 31, 2005)

Hahaha, 100 posts, that's gonna keep out spammers you say?


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 31, 2005)

Ardus said:
			
		

> Hahaha, 100 posts, that's gonna keep out spammers you say?


nah, it promotes em actually >.O

anywho, the limit is basically an age confirmation. The idea is you've been here long enough, and therefore we can gague whether or not you're really as old as you claim to be.




			
				bash.org said:
			
		

> <h|tler> HOW CAN YOU TELL THAT IM ONLY 13 BY THE WAY IM WRITEIIIIIIIING?!?!?!?!??!?!



get it?


----------



## koola1d408 (Mar 31, 2005)

hey shunsui so can you join the adult forum?your a admin rite?


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, I can.


----------



## Joel_Kage_Sama (Mar 31, 2005)

*i like*



			
				Shishou said:
			
		

> Wooo!  I'm a perv and I'm legal!
> 
> Sucks to be all the people who didn't fake being older



 :shoked  man that is the best hinata pics i have evre seen your doing the perverted hermit proud


----------



## DaDogin (Mar 31, 2005)

double posting and spam....I dun belive the news was meant to be a chat room..we have places for that. your not asking questions on the topic....must be spam...

why the hell am I caring....


----------



## 5kywalker (Mar 31, 2005)

y muz make 100 so troublesome


----------



## khaleeq (Mar 31, 2005)

hey guys....i wanna get in...but im still a long way off...


----------



## khaleeq (Mar 31, 2005)

5kywalker....i agree wif u....


----------



## joxer (Mar 31, 2005)

crap, why does one need 100 posts ? 
import my post's from S^M forum, so i dont have to sweat it.


----------



## eldwin (Mar 31, 2005)

true i think 100 is too much maybe they should make it 50 or sumthin


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 31, 2005)

the system is working just fine and its not that hard to get 100 posts.
i see no problems with it.


----------



## joxer (Mar 31, 2005)

or 15.
im all for 15.

edit: and it's no prob getting 15.
so i think it should be 15.
or importing posts from S^M forums.
that would work nicly.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 31, 2005)

the rule they made up isn't going to change so you don't need to cry for 15 instead of 100 couse it's not going to change anthing. . . 
and the rule is made up to avoid giving access to lurkers and throlls, if they put up 15 posts as a min it's mostlikely taken over by dumb nubs and dumbass porn posting people  -__-


----------



## joxer (Mar 31, 2005)

how about granting just me acc untill i reach the golden 100 ? 
guess ill have to start posting then.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 31, 2005)

your just like every1 else and obviously need a 100 posts, kthnxbai  (:


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 31, 2005)

im not gonna grant you access just couse you are curious or have "urges".
and please ppl, dont try to bribed me ffs.
posting a reason like:


> couse we luv ya jackal


 or 





> me <3 ero-sennin, me wanna be just like him


 is only stupid. -_-


----------



## joxer (Mar 31, 2005)

it's not that i care or anything.
im just sick of chasing postcounts.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 31, 2005)

joxer said:
			
		

> it's not that i care or anything.
> im just sick of chasing postcounts.


. . err. . .and what you mean with "chasing" ?


----------



## joxer (Mar 31, 2005)

meh forget it.
and dont dubble post 
wai wai for the edit button.


----------



## scazza (Mar 31, 2005)

whats worse is i lost my old account here (dunno which email addy i used).. and now i gotta get to 100?  argh@that, why cant i just post a scan of my drivers license?  or the first few numbers of my visa card? lol..
sucks, as i have been here for quite a few months now (since around esp 80s) and wish i had some eye candy...

oh well...


----------



## joxer (Mar 31, 2005)

oh, dont worry, apparently it dossnt take long to reach a 100 posts, even though half the thread's and forums dossnt give you a higher postcount  
meh, im justk idding


----------



## Snapplemonkey (Mar 31, 2005)

Omg!!! i Just joined and i have been acused of being a "Lurker" just because i dont have enough posts...
meh... now i have to look around to see if i can bost of my posts...


----------



## MiNaC (Mar 31, 2005)

meh, 100 post requirement to view?


----------



## Kalmah (Mar 31, 2005)

hehehe wen I get 100......


----------



## qwertyuiop (Mar 31, 2005)

tryin to get to 100 posts


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 31, 2005)

lol don't spam in here people ;]


----------



## Jungo (Mar 31, 2005)

BushidoPunk said:
			
		

> I have so much hentai doujinshi on my computer, its not even funny.  33 Doujinshis in total and 186 hentai pics.  Yeah, I'm a pervert.



lol wow thats nutssssssssssssssss

great new service


----------



## ThaiGrocer (Mar 31, 2005)

so after you are allowed, does it just show up on the forum sections?

edit: how are you suppose to verify age exactly?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 31, 2005)

ThaiGrocer said:
			
		

> so after you are allowed, does it just show up on the forum sections?


exactly, you can see it after i have granted your request.


> edit: how are you suppose to verify age exactly?


i use my perverted skills.

*magic. *


----------



## ezeliel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> the rule they made up isn't going to change so you don't need to cry for 15 instead of 100 couse it's not going to change anthing. . .
> and the rule is made up to avoid giving access to lurkers and throlls, if they put up 15 posts as a min it's mostlikely taken over by dumb nubs and dumbass porn posting people  -__-


 or by people that live beyond the computer. :]


----------



## Calvinlovehobbes (Mar 31, 2005)

alright! i better join fast


----------



## Sayo (Mar 31, 2005)

ezeliel said:
			
		

> or by people that live beyond the computer. :]


again a lame excuse by some1 who wants in without the requirements. . .


----------



## wildvald (Mar 31, 2005)

If it is possible, they can reduce the amouth of post (100) to 50
Reason i just have 2 post:
I like to read what other people say.. but i dont like to write...


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 31, 2005)

making 100 posts isn't that hard =] go to ichiraku section and i'm sure you'll make 100 post in no time ;]


----------



## psypho (Mar 31, 2005)

am i on the FC yet?  damit!!

edit:  what, 100 posts!!  damit, make an exception!!


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 31, 2005)

psypho said:
			
		

> am i on the FC yet?  damit!!
> 
> edit:  what, 100 posts!!  damit, make an exception!!


give me 1 reason why I should.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 31, 2005)

hehe always with the exceptions ;]

Shunsui: aren't you bored answering similar posts 100 times a day ?;p


----------



## evillic (Mar 31, 2005)

I feel really bad for the mods and admins after this thread started.  I'm not against it or anything, but I feel bad 'cause of all those forums lurkers.  "Damn, 100 posts?!  D:"  If it was me, I'd ban them all and be like, "STFU, my rules."  But maybe everyone here is nicer than me.  XD


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 31, 2005)

raziu said:
			
		

> Shunsui: aren't you bored answering similar posts 100 times a day ?;p


EXTREMELY

but I can't yell at em too much, lest I be labeled an arrogant admin. There's an entire FC of idiocy about that.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 31, 2005)

i know i posted in there it was fun to be like "bad mods/admins...kill emms* thingy ;p

hehe seriously i wouldn't want your "job" right now ;p


----------



## Toltio (Mar 31, 2005)

I cannot see the forum.. I have been accepted, but i still cant see the forum. Where is it?
Edit: Whoops.. have not been accepted.. nevermind..


----------



## oyabin (Mar 31, 2005)

I love this stuff


----------



## zfire2916 (Mar 31, 2005)

interesting how people are just talking not even related to the thread (yes, i know i am not even talking about the thread when i post this. just noting an observation)


----------



## Dead_Ninja (Apr 1, 2005)

wow i love the bath house


----------



## XKNOWLEDGE (Apr 1, 2005)

i shall do what it takes to be accepted  .... just lil more posts and imthere


----------



## Gio (Apr 1, 2005)

Hentai? i love hentai *o*... I became 18 last week.. x'D... but i started watching hentai since i was 11... '.' i used to have Huge number of pictures... (around the 5.000) and a Lot of manga (about 600...),a quite number of Videos/Movies (Around 60...)... Some games like Snowdrop, Ture love, Sakura season etc.. and of course a lot of Urls Hentai...
But now... the most of all this have gone <.< When i had to sell my Old computer. Anyway... '.' But Naruto hentai.. i haven't a lot... just 4 images... and non Manga... '.' i would like to see the hentai forum x'D... but it seems.. that i have to have 100posts.... >o<U... it can't be helped... i have to wait x'D


----------



## jinxnijinx (Apr 1, 2005)

i am new....  can i just post duplicate 100 replies,  this is only my 1st post, don't how long will i take to reach 100,


----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2005)

Gio said:
			
		

> Hentai? i love hentai *o*... I became 18 last week.. x'D... but i started watching hentai since i was 11... '.' i used to have Huge number of pictures... (around the 5.000) and a Lot of manga (about 600...),a quite number of Videos/Movies (Around 60...)... Some games like Snowdrop, Ture love, Sakura season etc.. and of course a lot of Urls Hentai...
> But now... the most of all this have gone <.< When i had to sell my Old computer. Anyway... '.' But Naruto hentai.. i haven't a lot... just 4 images... and non Manga... '.' i would like to see the hentai forum x'D... but it seems.. that i have to have 100posts.... >o<U... it can't be helped... i have to wait x'D


 . . kthnxbai . .


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Cellyno this guy just told the story of his life and all you say is "kthnxbai"


----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2005)

raziu said:
			
		

> Cellyno this guy just told the story of his life and all you say is "kthnxbai"


yup,. . who cares. .


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Apr 1, 2005)

you're so mean XD

poor n00bs =p


----------



## Blue (Apr 1, 2005)

If I had a kronar for every person who says "I have a huge collection of hentai that I want to share, so let me in"

...I'd be rich as hell. In Norway, or wherever they use kronars.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 1, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> If I had a kronar for every person who says "I have a huge collection of hentai that I want to share, so let me in"
> 
> ...I'd be rich as hell. In Norway, or wherever they use kronars.


singular: krona
plural: kronor

they use that in both Sweden and Norway.
...
*runs away*


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Apr 1, 2005)

wouldn't it be easier to say 1$ ? or 10 cents or something ?;p


----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> If I had a kronar for every person who says "I have a huge collection of hentai that I want to share, so let me in"
> 
> ...I'd be rich as hell. In Norway, or wherever they use kronars.


i still enjoy seeing them squeel with such excuses time to time, trying to get in like that


----------



## DaktheRipper (Apr 1, 2005)

ahem....i would like to say i would just like to state that i am 17....yes i know. he is too young to participate in this hentai sharing event. but! i have been Emancipated for the last 2 years, and fir anyone who doesn't know what that means, i am legally responsible for my action as an adult. that means i have to buy my own fruity pepples and underpants! plus i wanna partake in the "adult conversations"  i don't have a super big collection to share but i can give Knk a kronar....plus a sticker. so if you could let me in then that would be greaaat


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Apr 1, 2005)

people with little over 100 posts should just change their age...no one would notice and you wouldn't even had to ask ;p but i guess now it's too late for you  DaktheRipper =p


----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2005)

DaktheRipper said:
			
		

> ahem....i would like to say i would just like to state that i am 17....yes i know. he is too young to participate in this hentai sharing event. but! i have been Emancipated for the last 2 years, and fir anyone who doesn't know what that means, i am legally responsible for my action as an adult. that means i have to buy my own fruity pepples and underpants! plus i wanna partake in the "adult conversations"  i don't have a super big collection to share but i can give Knk a kronar....plus a sticker. so if you could let me in then that would be greaaat


u nuthead, u can change ure age along side your profile, dumbass. . .


----------



## DaktheRipper (Apr 1, 2005)

yeah well i didn't want someone to say i was 17 and be bannnned for life, plus i'm a god fearing, apple pie eating, honest american.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 1, 2005)

DaktheRipper said:
			
		

> i don't have a super big collection to share but i can give Knk a *kronar*....


its kronor! >.<

*K-R-O-N-O-R*

and thank you for bein honest  


> u nuthead, u can change ure age along side your profile, dumbass. . .


why must you give ppl ideas? -_-


> yeah well i didn't want someone to say i was 17 and be bannnned for life, plus i'm a god fearing, apple pie eating, honest american.


?


that deserves a rep ^^


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Apr 1, 2005)

maybe someone should make a faq aboout how to join the bath house


----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2005)

> why must you give ppl ideas? -_-


couse every bloody teen does it, even you . .


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 1, 2005)

raziu said:
			
		

> maybe someone should make a faq aboout how to join the bath house


check this out:
*HERE!*


> couse every bloody teen does it, even you . .


what are you talking about


----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2005)

DaktheRipper said:
			
		

> yeah well i didn't want someone to say i was 17 and be bannnned for life, plus i'm a god fearing, apple pie eating, honest american.


how the hell do you think you are gonna survive in this world?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Apr 1, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> check this out:
> *HERE!*



well duhh  i knew about that but i meant something like this:
1. make sure to change your age to at least 18
2. spam for 100 posts 
3. follow KnK instructions
4. enjoy the bath house ;p

i mean seriously...that's all there is to it ;p


----------



## EvilGummy (Apr 1, 2005)

^^ Well, I sent my request. I hope there really are people discussing adult issues in that section!

I'm a little afraid that, while I do like hentai, I'll see a flood of horrible images from a bunch of age faking teeny boppers. :B But! I can wait and see.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2005)

EvilGummy said:
			
		

> ^^ Well, I sent my request. I hope there really are people discussing adult issues in that section!
> 
> I'm a little afraid that, while I do like hentai, I'll see a flood of horrible images from a bunch of age faking teeny boppers. :B But! I can wait and see.


don't worry about the images couse their not that horrible, and if you want discussions create ure own thread couse atm there's nothing serious. . .


----------



## DaktheRipper (Apr 1, 2005)

please consider my request.....i have to got to work, cause thats what mature people do....they work..>_>


----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2005)

DaktheRipper said:
			
		

> please consider my request.....i have to got to work, cause thats what mature people do....they work..>_>


according to the law you aren't mature 
but i guess you'll be giving access since u fit the 100 post requirements. . .


----------



## ezeliel (Apr 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> again a lame excuse by some1 who wants in without the requirements. . .


 Sure... know you think I'm desperate for joining the "100-at-least" adult forum.

Like I said:



			
				ezeliel said:
			
		

> or by people that live beyond the computer. :]



I'm one of that kind of people.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 1, 2005)

ezeliel said:
			
		

> Sure... know you think I'm desperate for joining the "100-at-least" adult forum.
> 
> Like I said:
> 
> ...


kthnxbai. . .


----------



## Luckayme (Apr 2, 2005)

this is pretty cool thx naruto fan!!


----------



## anubls (Apr 2, 2005)

my 1st post... 99 m,ore to go to get into adult


----------



## Gaara7 (Apr 2, 2005)

yeah El Jackal would you mind....^^


----------



## uchiha_yuanz (Apr 2, 2005)

well, here's my 1st step towards E 100.....


----------



## Goongasnootch (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm a few years in the clear so I might as well join.


----------



## AznSup3rman (Apr 2, 2005)

haha funnyt stuff


----------



## Kyub (Apr 2, 2005)

ack, where am i going to get 100 posts?


----------



## Kimonoreturns (Apr 2, 2005)

Let me join. . . . . yeah.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 2, 2005)

Kimonoreturns said:
			
		

> Let me join. . . . . yeah.


Guess what, you're an asshat. Welcome to banned-dom Java278 AKA SasukeAvenger AKA Kimono AKA ASSHAT


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Apr 2, 2005)

omg why did you ban that guy?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 2, 2005)

Deadbi_Misociety said:
			
		

> omg why did you ban that guy?


couse he was spamming.
we *dont* like spammers 


........
i think he had multiple accounts ^^

anyway, keep it real


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 2, 2005)

Deadbi_Misociety said:
			
		

> omg why did you ban that guy?


He's a duplicate account of a multiple-time banned person, who was temp banned for being a duplicate account, and got flamey.


----------



## Solid American (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh man...I'm only 15. Crap this sucks. :| Oh well...


----------



## ph0921 (Apr 3, 2005)

lol i gotta start spamming like an idiot...
jk


----------



## Sys (Apr 3, 2005)

crap! I just saw there was a 100 posts requirement, and I already sent my request to join...  

Sorry mods! I'll come back in 75 posts...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 3, 2005)

Sys said:
			
		

> crap! I just saw there was a 100 posts requirement, and I already sent my request to join...
> 
> Sorry mods! I'll come back in 75 posts...


you are not the only one who does that -_-

of all the request that i get...like more than 90% of them dont even have 3 posts =/


----------



## Sayo (Apr 3, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> you are not the only one who does that -_-
> 
> of all the request that i get...like more than 90% of them dont even have 3 posts =/


but he did apoligized (;


----------



## Korin (Apr 3, 2005)

CRAP....I knew I should have lied about my age........GOD DAMN IT ALL!!


----------



## NarutoSitro (Apr 3, 2005)

*Dman*

Nice FanClub


----------



## Sayo (Apr 3, 2005)

Korin said:
			
		

> CRAP....I knew I should have lied about my age........GOD DAMN IT ALL!!


you can still change it. . .:eyeroll



> Nice FanClub


idiot . ..


----------



## KK (Apr 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you can still change it. . .:eyeroll



Nope. His username/age is now imprinted in my memory.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 3, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Nope. His username/age is now imprinted in my memory.


*hits KK with a hammer*
what memory?


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 3, 2005)

No role-playing spam in this area! :rofl


----------



## Sayo (Apr 3, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> No role-playing spam in this area! :rofl


omg. . ... .


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 3, 2005)

What?  Where do you see God?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 3, 2005)

can you guys plz stop spammin? :xp


----------



## EET (Apr 3, 2005)

I dont think they can


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 3, 2005)

I sure can EET.  And I will, no worries. . .


----------



## Sayo (Apr 3, 2005)

no im programmed to spam ;/



> I sure can EET. And I will, no worries. .


why do you sound so horribly annoying everytime you say something?


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> no im programmed to spam ;/
> 
> why do you sound so horribly annoying everytime you say something?


I have no clue. . .


----------



## KK (Apr 3, 2005)

Aaaaand closed due to my Ryuugan foreseeing a semi-war. =D


----------



## SpongeBunny (Apr 5, 2005)

wee - this forum sounds like a great idea!


----------



## 0rochimaru (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont know the 100 post minimum seems a bit too much. Now dont start flaming, i am ok with the post requirement just thinks that its a bit too much...thats all


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 5, 2005)

You have to be kidding me, how is 100 posts hard to get?


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 5, 2005)

i want in please


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 5, 2005)

I know, 100 posts for a new member should be as easy as spreading butter on a hot bagel!


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 6, 2005)

hokageryu said:
			
		

> i want in please


way to post that with your age listed as 16. You cannot change it now, and it won't matter because you're on the blacklist >D


----------



## hiamy (Apr 6, 2005)

those ppl property got nothing else to do but reply to whatever post they see in the forums....100 post i reckon is a bit too much to proof onez loyalty


----------



## eldwin (Apr 6, 2005)

sigh 2nd post..... wad can i post on??? 98 more to go den


----------



## Narrrf (Apr 6, 2005)

It's hard to get when you have nothing to say.  I've been here for a long time, and I'm barely past fifty.  Could you have pity on a poor soul? 

EDIT:  What exactly is a lurker?  Is it bad?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 6, 2005)

hiamy said:
			
		

> those ppl property got nothing else to do but reply to whatever post they see in the forums....100 post i reckon is a bit too much to proof onez loyalty


go to NT, most of the people had over 100 already on the first day ;/


----------



## ReMiXau (Apr 6, 2005)

awesome, i can't wait to join 
*isnt a devo*


----------



## Arima Teppei (Apr 6, 2005)

ok ok guys its all nice and stuff and got 18 here how do I apply to get into the 18 forums ?


----------



## Kinosis (Apr 6, 2005)

Being a lurker sucks.  Hehe.


----------



## hiamy (Apr 6, 2005)

sigh....hopefully by tomolo i get to be in the group
*pray*


----------



## Sayo (Apr 6, 2005)

Gompiej said:
			
		

> ok ok guys its all nice and stuff and got 18 here how do I apply to get into the 18 forums ?


read the first post :/


----------



## Gaara7 (Apr 6, 2005)

or just be 18 and do 100 Posts^^
when you have accomplished that you request the groupmembership and voila...


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Apr 6, 2005)

gotta make the posts if you wanna be part of the group.


----------



## Third Hokage (Apr 6, 2005)

how does this work??? (i've already signed up)


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 6, 2005)

Third Hokage said:
			
		

> how does this work??? (i've already signed up)


Reading the first post of this thread might help, captain obvious.


----------



## Tabashiou Sasageiou (Apr 6, 2005)

El Jackal, how can I persue you to let me in?


----------



## krigarinna (Apr 6, 2005)

well you cant ^^

Why cant people read the first post? All the info is there ^^


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 6, 2005)

Tabashiou Sasageiou said:
			
		

> El Jackal, how can I persue you to let me in?


Say your a girl and you'll post sexy pictures of yourself to him.


----------



## kyuubi_naruto2oo5 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hot damn.. looks like I've got till august... Time to get crackin on some postst! Too bad too.. I've been looking for some good H- pics of Tsunade for my collection....


----------



## scazza (Apr 6, 2005)

would be nice to get in, someone wanna explain how u proove ur 18+?  ill post a pic of my drivers license, lol...


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 6, 2005)

we can only trust you're telling the truth, and it's quite easy to guage if they're not idiot 12 year olds by the way they post. That's one reason for the 100+ post limit


----------



## vovaldo (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok I want to go for it...


----------



## hiamy (Apr 6, 2005)

is that how they proof your age by posting more than 100?? 

vovaldo: u got one post for a start  and this is only my 4th 
is 100 post really necessary or someone actually got in with less than that?
plz advice from those that actually got in


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 6, 2005)

everybody in there has 100+ posts, many are probably lying about their ages, but I can't prove that. The 100+ post rule is to give some reference of their age based on maturity of posts, and to prevent trolls and lurkers coming in to jack off.


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 6, 2005)

hiamy said:
			
		

> is that how they proof your age by posting more than 100??
> 
> vovaldo: u got one post for a start  and this is only my 4th
> is 100 post really necessary or someone actually got in with less than that?
> plz advice from those that actually got in


I got in after about 2500 posts


----------



## hiamy (Apr 6, 2005)

alrightey shunsui....thanx for clarifying, guess i got to work hard from now on....

POST POST POST


----------



## Blu Tullip (Apr 6, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> everybody in there has 100+ posts, many are probably lying about their ages, but I can't prove that. The 100+ post rule is to give some reference of their age based on maturity of posts, and to prevent trolls and lurkers coming in to jack off.


Is there acceptions to ages based on the maturity of the player?

As if -Naruto Forms- is responsible for anything people below 18+ sees or is sexually attracted to =D


----------



## BoxBabaX (Apr 7, 2005)

sucks that i forgot the name of my other account lol


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 7, 2005)

BoxBabaX said:
			
		

> sucks that i forgot the name of my other account lol


Sucks even worse that it doesn't exist, no accts match your IP =]


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 7, 2005)

Just another useless account trying to get free and easy porn . . .
Will this ever change?


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 7, 2005)

NN, can you please close this thread of spam?
EDIT: Luckily Im out of reps for the day


----------



## clamp_ (Apr 7, 2005)

Hello!! I'm from Russia, and too see Naruto! That's great!! *___*


----------



## BoxBabaX (Apr 7, 2005)

sucks that im not on my home comp :/


----------



## BoxBabaX (Apr 7, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> Just another useless account trying to get free and easy porn . . .
> Will this ever change?



I didnt know 10 year olds were usefull


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 7, 2005)

Stop double posting, and it doesn't matter. If you have ever accessed that account from your home comp it would have registered as the same IP. Don't bash zerolok, he may be a spamwhore who has a reputation for being annoying, but he's more useful than you've proven yourself to be.

(note, he's not 10; gullible one)


----------



## scazza (Apr 7, 2005)

so in general, how long do we gotta wait after applying to the group?  cuz is just applied, can u blame me for wanting in the group...


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 7, 2005)

when el jackal wakes up =]


----------



## styoshi (Apr 7, 2005)

Kinosis said:
			
		

> Being a lurker sucks.  Hehe.



hehe .. f'real


----------



## ragingworker (Apr 7, 2005)

I dont even think i have 100 posts yet.


----------



## scazza (Apr 7, 2005)

no, u have 4, not hard to see...  and thanks for the info shunsui


----------



## ragingworker (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, i guess that figures ive been a memeber since 04 but never post.  Usually im here to read the manga discussions.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm ready to apply now, cause I finally got my 100th post.
Hopefully, El Jackal will notice.

Adios.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 7, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> NN, can you please close this thread of spam?
> EDIT: Luckily Im out of reps for the day


oh shut up, new members who are overwhelmed how big this place is and want to ask questions even though they may sound stupid or offtopic, it still isn't a crime. . . *sigh*


----------



## ILikeLongAndPointlesNames (Apr 7, 2005)

what the hells a lurker


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 7, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> when el jackal wakes up =]


yes....when the big man cares about your pityful request!
muhahahhahaha 
...
im lame -_-


> I'm ready to apply now, cause I finally got my 100th post.
> Hopefully, El Jackal will notice.


si, yo veo todo....dont worry ^^


> oh shut up, new members who are overwhelmed how big this place is and want to ask questions even though they may sound stupid or offtopic, it still isn't a crime. . . *sigh*


she is right, its ok to ask. when i first joined this place....omg...i thought it was HUGE! o.O;;

anyway, after looking to your request......i have only one thing to say:

*READ THE FIRST POST*

it seems like a lot of you dont even care to read about the requirements =/
and its not gonna help by saying stupid stuff like:
- _"i have lotz of pr0n to share "_
- _"cuz i have always like you Jackel! <333"_
- _i dont have 100 posts...but i promise to be nice*wink*"_

do you really think im gonna let you in just by kissin my ass or postin big long speeches on how much you worship the female body?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 7, 2005)

Muchisimas gracias, El Jackal.
Reps para usted.

Adios.


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 7, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> way to post that with your age listed as 16. You cannot change it now, and it won't matter because you're on the blacklist >D


what do you meen blacklist and any way i was kitting i can wait 2 years :


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 7, 2005)

hokageryu said:
			
		

> what do you meen blacklist and any way i was kitting i can wait 2 years :


the blacklist is a secret thread in the mod lounget hat contains a long list of (2) names (so far) that won't be let into the bath house for various reasons. I merely thought that you'd attempt to alter your age as so many before you have...


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 7, 2005)

But now it isnt secret anymore


----------



## narutopballer (Apr 8, 2005)

guess whos back...thats right, ME!


----------



## FenrisX (Apr 8, 2005)

.. How do you guys confirm age..


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2005)

They see and know all!!

=D



			
				Shunsui said:
			
		

> Sucks even worse that it doesn't exist, no accts match your IP =]



LOL  Man, thats funny LOL


----------



## Inactive Ukon (Apr 8, 2005)

buaaaa! Iam not 18 ;P


Which character are you test by Naruto - Kun.com


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 8, 2005)

fenrisX said:
			
		

> .. How do you guys confirm age..


By comparing your IP and MAC address (both logged by the server) Your age, address and location can be easily determined. This, combined with your social security number, makes it quite easy to determine your age.

THE ABOVE STATEMENT IS TOTAL BULLSHIT


----------



## Inactive Ukon (Apr 8, 2005)

well then i just jump over to -edited out url- its a hell of a site


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 8, 2005)

way to get banned, links to porn = gone =]


----------



## Kaeriuchi (Apr 8, 2005)

Hmm, maybe I'll go into that 18+ forum sometime, but I'm not actually a big fan of hentai and 18+ material and the like... So maybe not. o_o
Nice addition for those that're interested, nonetheless. XD


----------



## itachi-kun (Apr 8, 2005)

wont let me join v.v everytime i apply i nvr have access :S wanan post my hand drawn art v.v


----------



## Kaeriuchi (Apr 8, 2005)

itachi-kun said:
			
		

> wont let me join v.v everytime i apply i nvr have access :S wanan post my hand drawn art v.v


I think this is why, chap. 
v
v
v


> There is a 100 post minimum requirement to join, to keep out trolls and lurkers.


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 8, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> the blacklist is a secret thread in the mod lounget hat contains a long list of (2) names (so far) that won't be let into the bath house for various reasons. I merely thought that you'd attempt to alter your age as so many before you have...


yes i want in but i would never lie my way in il have to wait hehe :


----------



## Airontega (Apr 8, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> A new forum has been added to NF where is is appropriate to post hentai and adult pictures, and discuss mature topics, the "Konoha Bathhouse."
> In order to view and post in this forum, you must go to UserCp (where you view your rep) and hit "Group Memberships" on the sidebar.
> 
> 
> ...



God damn, now I gotta spam my ass off to get permission, gah.

Edit: I really don't post that much in here, I read far more than I post.

Maybe I somehow can borrow a scanner and scan my drivers license? That way you'd know that I'm over 18.*

* You must be 18 years to aquire (I know that was a typo [or at least I think so], I just don't remember how you type it) a drivers license in Norway.


----------



## Woody (Apr 8, 2005)

Spam really doesnt work, and if you do it make sure its in the threads that count towards your count.  Good luck, you "18" year old SOB ^_^.


----------



## Airontega (Apr 8, 2005)

Woody said:
			
		

> Spam really doesnt work, and if you do it make sure its in the threads that count towards your count.  Good luck, you "18" year old SOB ^_^.


I forgot what "SOB" meant, care to enlighten me?

It's probably an insult.


----------



## Woody (Apr 8, 2005)

I was just teasing with you, but its son of a b**** XD


----------



## Airontega (Apr 8, 2005)

Woody said:
			
		

> I was just teasing with you, but its son of a b**** XD


Ohhhhhh, that's what it meant.

I kno' I kno', nothing serious.

You replied pretty damn fast to my first reply, did you watch this thread while hitting F5 all the time? xD.

Well well well, look at that, I've now got 8 posts. Please chat some more with me.


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2005)

they should make it to where you have to be a memeber for like a month or two before you can go to the bath house. If there is an lurks or trolls. I 2month wait will get rid of them =D


----------



## Airontega (Apr 8, 2005)

Jin said:
			
		

> they should make it to where you have to be a memeber for like a month or two before you can go to the bath house. If there is an lurks or trolls. I 2month wait will get rid of them =D


That's a good idea, since I've been registered from November 2004, and I would have gotten access by now with your system.


----------



## Woody (Apr 8, 2005)

I agree with you on that,  even though the real reason I came here at first was for the pr0n...I just kind of hung around.  Maybe this should be brought up with the mods/admins?


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2005)

Airontega said:
			
		

> That's a good idea, since I've been registered from November 2004, and I would have gotten access by now with your system.




you would still have to have 100 post, so that means you wouldnt 

how do you only have 9 post?


----------



## Mystic41 (Apr 9, 2005)

i'm nearly there though this was just an added bonus to the already great forums ^_^.

I got this account to tell the crazy people in the forums that it wouldn't hurt to listen to others. i haven't met one yet but there definately was one somewhere around here.......


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2005)

Theres crazy people here?....


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 9, 2005)

STOP ASKING US TO REVISE THE POLICY

this has been a public service announcement


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 9, 2005)

I say you should make a group for senior members. . .


----------



## anubls (Apr 10, 2005)

100 posts isnt too much, isnt it?


----------



## DarkGuyver (Apr 10, 2005)

anubls said:
			
		

> 100 posts isnt too much, isnt it?



No it isn't, they could easly update it to 120. Though I wonder if the policy will change.


----------



## Nehir (Apr 10, 2005)

Ok let's start spamming... 

*Edit: *it is a joke. Do not give me neg rep for an obvious joke.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 10, 2005)

LOL i just joined this forum like this week................but im not a lurker(wats that by the way) or a troll. you will have to trust me on that. ROFL well thats my say(im actually trying to get 100 posts thats what the random posts are for) :


----------



## KK (Apr 10, 2005)

anubls said:
			
		

> 100 posts isnt too much, isnt it?



It's 100 posts; no questions asked. We have our reasons for that specific post count. Now, instead of dwelling in this part of the forum, I suggest you go roam the rest of the forums and actively increase your post count.


----------



## warpelle (Apr 10, 2005)

100 posts wow thats much eiher you have to be a nolifer or a spammer to make 100 posts in notime


----------



## Konata Izumi (Apr 10, 2005)

warpelle said:
			
		

> 100 posts wow thats much eiher you have to be a nolifer or a spammer to make 100 posts in notime



Use the convo threads!  

<- Isnt old enough, and doubts that he will be allowed in even if he were allowed by hes parents. :/


----------



## Sayo (Apr 10, 2005)

warpelle said:
			
		

> 100 posts wow thats much eiher you have to be a nolifer or a spammer to make 100 posts in notime


then there must be alot of spammers here


----------



## TheJackal (Apr 10, 2005)

*^_^*

Why don't you just use some type of verification, like a credit card or something? Wouldn't that be easier to determine our ages, rather then have to read all of our post. In my case one post... so far.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 10, 2005)

TheJackal said:
			
		

> Why don't you just use some type of verification, like a credit card or something? Wouldn't that be easier to determine our ages, rather then have to read all of our post. In my case one post... so far.


i love your user name XD


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 10, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> STOP ASKING US TO REVISE THE POLICY
> 
> this has been a public service announcement


Next person who tries to gets on the bath house blacklist.


----------



## TheJackal (Apr 10, 2005)

*^_^*

I apologize for doing anything wrong, I was just trying to be helpful. 

Thanx ElJackal! Horah for the Jackals!!!


----------



## Ender00 (Apr 10, 2005)

warpelle said:
			
		

> 100 posts wow thats much eiher you have to be a nolifer or a spammer to make 100 posts in notime



I think the idea is that you shouldn't be _able _ to do it in no time...



			
				riverkhan said:
			
		

> Ok let's start spamming...
> 
> *Edit: *it is a joke. Do not give me neg rep for an obvious joke.



lol at the 27 year old guy worrying about getting bad rep in a forum about a comic/cartoon series.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 10, 2005)

Man, I haven't seen this much spam since I went to visit my brother @ the Chilean Army 5 years ago and showed me his food reservoir!!!

Adios.


----------



## hiamy (Apr 11, 2005)

everybody is trying too hard to get in...
*sigh*


----------



## Totesmetall (Apr 11, 2005)

damn look at this, theres as much damn spam in this topic about getting in as there is in the actual forum.


----------



## Shijero (Apr 11, 2005)

yay i finally have enough posts to get in ^_^


----------



## Gooba (Apr 11, 2005)

I love how people are spamming a forum which doesn't count towards total posts in order to get to 100.


----------



## AznSup3rman (Apr 11, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> I love how people are spamming a forum which doesn't count towards total posts in order to get to 100.



haha true.....


----------



## narutonut (Apr 11, 2005)

Maybe you guys should just close this thread down and destroy it as if it never existed; seems to be causing unnecessary commotion and a slew of spam posts forum-wide.  I mean? well, what do I know?  I?m no mod.


----------



## Kyub (Apr 11, 2005)

100 posts is so very many


----------



## darkspark (Apr 11, 2005)

wow, 54 pages, i'm impressed by how much spam can be churned out.....
is anyone really on topic even anymore?
and 100 posts isn't so much... as long as you have an agony thread to write in ^_^  now i find it hard to add to the posts, but during that time, no problem!!!


----------



## Blue (Apr 11, 2005)

^ Agony threads are the best.

And this topic is still open so that any questions or comments can be addressed.

100 posts works quite well, I think. We're not a porn site; we're a forum. If you don't like the forum part, deal with it.

If anyone thinks 100 posts is too much, I'd be happy to show you how to do it in  one day without spamming at all.


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Apr 11, 2005)

*prev = me*

I love being 19 and still being a kid and a prev

will i get in to trouble if i change my age to 99 (if possible?)
but i am rly 19
also i would be surprised by my many typing ears i mean errors or is taht right erorrs

to prove my age ill tell u something very intresting about bio biology that i learnt when i was in Bio 30 and it sorta related to adult +18 

there are very low chances like one in a million or more but it is possible to have more then one vaginas complete with 2 uterus a little intresting and disterbing fact


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Apr 11, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> ^ Agony threads are the best.
> 
> And this topic is still open so that any questions or comments can be addressed.
> 
> ...



PLZ Tell me how when there is rly no subject matter
r we Suppose to write about what we saw in a bar\nightclub


----------



## BoxBabaX (Apr 12, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> way to get banned, links to porn = gone =]



damn they even let 15 year olds become mods too eh? lol


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 12, 2005)

BoxBabaX said:
			
		

> damn they even let 15 year olds become mods too eh? lol


Close, Admin actually.


----------



## Seraphim (Apr 12, 2005)

*points the edit button out to fuzzywasheshe*

I honestly think that 100 posts is to little. =O
Anyways, having a photo would probably help a few people get in.. unless you just look really young for some reason.


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 12, 2005)

Shade said:
			
		

> *points the edit button out to fuzzywasheshe*
> 
> I honestly think that 100 posts is to little. =O
> Anyways, having a photo would probably help a few people get in.. unless you just look really young for some reason.



lol, like me ._., best thing probably is maturity of posts. I mean its easy to see if someone is actually acting like they are 18 or just pretending to be 18 but act "liek toatl morns!11, n00b, lolzzzzz"

and fuzzywasheshe, trying to prove you are 19 by stating that fact.. cmon i got teached how all that stuff works in 2nd grade(wich is around 12/13 aged here) or maybe one year later. It totally doesn't make sense you are a adult just by posting that fact..


----------



## OmniStrife (Apr 12, 2005)

So this is the place for this sort of spam, huh?


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Apr 12, 2005)

Shade said:
			
		

> *points the edit button out to fuzzywasheshe*
> 
> I honestly think that 100 posts is to little. =O
> Anyways, having a photo would probably help a few people get in.. unless you just look really young for some reason.



could u tell me who to email my photo. though i think they may think im not an adult so ill send a pic of my ID with everthing besides my Birth date and picture  covered  (cause the birth date will be the same as the one in my profile) to prove im 19


----------



## Priisti (Apr 12, 2005)

hihi...hentai owns ^^


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 12, 2005)

fuzzywasheshe said:
			
		

> could u tell me who to email my photo. though i think they may think im not an adult so ill send a pic of my ID with everthing besides my Birth date and picture  covered  (cause the birth date will be the same as the one in my profile) to prove im 19



just go on a posting spree in every area wich gets you're post count up, it takes you 1 day or maybe 2 to make 100 posts


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 12, 2005)

next person who post more spam like this


> hihi...hentai owns ^^


will be put into the black list. 

im really tired of ppl postin stupid things into this thread.
stop spamming im here >.<


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Apr 12, 2005)

im sorta new at posting how do u place a piture in the post


----------



## Sasuke-Sarigian (Apr 13, 2005)

so by doing this how exactly are you going to keep the younger kids away from just making a new account and post whoring for a day or two and getting into it? 

just a random question from myself :+/


----------



## falconmain (Apr 13, 2005)

I think they addressed that...bascially they will look at your IP if you have other accounts and read your 100 posts to see if you are talking like a semi mature adult ....so basically the opposite of me.


----------



## Sasuke-Sarigian (Apr 13, 2005)

ahhh allright well i dont use puncuation at all cuz im too lazy too but other than that im mostly mature


----------



## falconmain (Apr 13, 2005)

what is this puncuation you speak of???  is this some sort of japanese term?


----------



## falconmain (Apr 13, 2005)

*doh* sorry double post.........*kills self*  please delete previous post 




			
				El Jackal said:
			
		

> next person who post more spam like this
> 
> will be put into the black list.
> 
> ...





so hentei doesn't ownz?    ack I can feel my name on the balcklist now ....eek!!



me have question? 
are you not legally obligated by us law to provide some sort of true age verification system in a messageboard?


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 13, 2005)

falconmain said:
			
		

> *doh* sorry double post.........*kills self*  please delete previous post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



US law?? As far as i know this server is located in germany. And i dont think the feds will come here to check out if there is being talked about pr0n here by children under 18  

btw you can delete you're post yourself.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2005)

Sasuke-Sarigian said:
			
		

> ahhh allright well i dont use puncuation at all cuz im too lazy too but other than that im mostly mature


Hello dear forum n00b!
The term you speak of: "_interpunction_" is certainly NOT irrelevant in the slightest bit at *a forum*, same goes for grammar.
People will command you on your writing behaviour and if it get's to worse (like in your case) most of the people don't even bother reading your posts and just ignore you instead.
Because a bad written reply doesn't contain any sense most of the time at all.


> so by doing this how exactly are you going to keep the younger kids away from just making a new account and post whoring for a day or two and getting into it?
> 
> just a random question from myself :+/


till now i/we didn't experience any annoying members who started randomly posting revolving pics for example.




			
				nub said:
			
		

> im sorta new at posting how do u place a piture in the post


ask somewhere else.


			
				dumb nub said:
			
		

> Anyone know if any good links?


don't spam.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 13, 2005)

This topic should not be on page 55...  Wtf.


----------



## Shijero (Apr 13, 2005)

um...so waht happens afta we join tha group??


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2005)

Shijero said:
			
		

> um...so waht happens afta we join tha group??


you get access to another sub forum with filthy material = \


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 13, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> This topic should not be on page 55...  Wtf.


yeah i agree! they just wanna torture the young ppl ing


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2005)

you could be in already if you weren't sucha dumbass and just faked your age :L


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 13, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you could be in already if you weren't sucha dumbass and just faked your age :L


why do you tell them >.<

he did spam anyway so its to late


----------



## KK (Apr 13, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you could be in already if you weren't sucha dumbass and just faked your age :L



Bingo! =D
But my advanced cerebral hemispheres have transduced all your ages into my cybernetic-like memory. Too bad.


----------



## jeffreysuk (Apr 13, 2005)

ROFL wat for?


----------



## metronomy (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey do you go about joining the bath house! Donkey Show said i should join and post the picture of me in a skirt XD


----------



## Rufio (Apr 14, 2005)

hhmm, can anybody help me, I can't get into the group for some reason,
I tried applying like 4 times.
thanks


----------



## Sayo (Apr 14, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Hey do you go about joining the bath house! Donkey Show said i should join and post the picture of me in a skirt XD





			
				rufio said:
			
		

> hhmm, can anybody help me, I can't get into the group for some reason,
> I tried applying like 4 times.
> thanks


did you two morons ever even took the time to read the first post couse the answers are in there!??!?!


----------



## metronomy (Apr 14, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> did you two morons ever even took the time to read the first post couse the answers are in there!??!?!




awww im a stupid moron! meh!
.
.

*reads first post* 

Dokey Show the fool told me to Pm El Jackal! XD


----------



## Sayo (Apr 14, 2005)

> awww im a stupid moron! meh!
> .
> .
> 
> ...


whenever u make a request or send some1 a PM it's ok, no need to ask something u already knew :/


----------



## Rufio (Apr 14, 2005)

hehe thanks my bad.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 14, 2005)

Rufio said:
			
		

> hehe thanks my bad.


no point, just remember always to read the first post since that explains what's the topic is about (:


----------



## aZnGuY3110 (Apr 14, 2005)

haha in my opinion, this is the most popular topic haha


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 14, 2005)

Hahaha, I think you're spamming hahaha. Stay on topic before I bitch slap you. And yes, it is very fun in there. . .  :Nyah


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 14, 2005)

^ You seem be *spam...*coughs*posting here more often Zero... :eyeroll So don't make me bitchslap you >D

On topic: It's quite amusing there now


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 15, 2005)

that so wasn't on topic. This topic is fairly dead. This fact has lowered the spam bar to

hihi... hentai owns

or 

OMGZ0RZ I LURVE J00 EL JACAL

(is not only spam, but is also twisted logic. That makes no sense)


----------



## Reznor (Apr 15, 2005)

Is the Bathhouse just but a bunch of hentai?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 15, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Is the Bathhouse just but a bunch of hentai?


vcthere some threads dedicated to that, but overwhole it is very wide. .


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 15, 2005)

how will i know if i am a member,will i be e-mailed or will i be pm-ed?


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 15, 2005)

you'll see the bath house ^^

I hope you didn't apply, as you will be rejected


----------



## jeffreysuk (Apr 15, 2005)

by the way, what do those green blocks at the left mean?


----------



## Deathinstinct (Apr 15, 2005)

jeffreysuk said:
			
		

> guess how old i am without looking at the left ^^
> [by the way, what do those green blocks at the left mean?]
> [edit] wtf am i saying


This really isn't the best place for this, so please don't spam.
I'd guess from your sentence structure your at least 16 years old. (says your 19, but how accurate is that)
The green bars are rep, read about it here. 

Can't answer your third question.


----------



## narutonut (Apr 15, 2005)

It would be nice, for once, if this thread wasn't the first one that always popped up on the main page...


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah, not the best thing to be seen by an overlooking gf/bf/mother :S


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 16, 2005)

It's also the only thread you can still see when you're 'on vacation'


----------



## Sayo (Apr 16, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> how will i know if i am a member,will i be e-mailed or will i be pm-ed?


i'll send u a PM telling u your an idiot for being an ignorant MEMBER!!1


----------



## anubls (Apr 16, 2005)

huh?
wat is rep all about


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 16, 2005)

anubls said:
			
		

> huh?
> wat is rep all about


learn about rep in here:


----------



## Crowe (Apr 16, 2005)

I reallty watn tto be a memb er of thsi group. how di you do?


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 16, 2005)

You whack your self in teh gonads for easy way around limits of posts.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 16, 2005)

why ask about rep in a thread that has a topic about 18+


----------



## Saint of Swords (Apr 16, 2005)

How the hell should I know!?


----------



## sojuxboy (Apr 17, 2005)

I guess I need more posts to join.


----------



## tHe_SwItChEr (Apr 17, 2005)

will i only be able to see the over 18 forum when i have the 100 posts?


----------



## OnlyMyLuck (Apr 17, 2005)

I requested to join before reading that you need a hundred posts.... I jumped the gun, sorry i was a little anxious lol.  Ill try to join again after the post requirement.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 17, 2005)

OnlyMyLuck said:
			
		

> I requested to join before reading that you need a hundred posts.... I jumped the gun, sorry i was a little anxious lol.  Ill try to join again after the post requirement.


kthnxbai =)



> will i only be able to see the over 18 forum when i have the 100 posts?


u gain a 100 posts and then make the request (:


----------



## RealaMoreno (Apr 17, 2005)

Well that kinda sucks, now I have to get to a certain number of posts, I guess being 20 isn't enough...


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 17, 2005)

RealaMoreno said:
			
		

> Well that kinda sucks, now I have to get to a certain number of posts, I guess being 20 isn't enough...



Yes, you're point?

Anybody can fill in a random age.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 17, 2005)

RealaMoreno said:
			
		

> Well that kinda sucks, now I have to get to a certain number of posts, I guess being 20 isn't enough...


20 doesn't realy count that much since it can be changed all the time, but not many know that so i'll just shut up. .  :x


----------



## Jaynocide (Apr 17, 2005)

Hope i'll be able to join !  I have all the requirements !!


----------



## Sayo (Apr 17, 2005)

Jaynocide said:
			
		

> Hope i'll be able to join !  I have all the requirements !!


yup, they can't deny u when u sended your request


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 17, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> yup, they can't deny u when u sended your request


or can we? 


*Spoiler*: _>D_ 





i havent got your request...or have I?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 17, 2005)

lol, jackal is infact teh evil Mr burns, . .. excelleeeeent >P


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i'll send u a PM telling u your an idiot for being an ignorant MEMBER!!


WTF are u talking about so what,i didn't know if u were gunna pm me or e-mail me bfd.Honestly some of u guys are CRAZY!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 17, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> lol, jackal is infact teh evil Mr burns, . .. excelleeeeent >P


sssh, dont tell anyone 


> WTF are u talking about so what,i didn't know if u were gunna pm me or e-mail me bfd.*Honestly some of u guys are CRAZY!*


yeah, some of us >_>
*looks behind him*
omg! its the little ppl! the little ppl! they are trying to steal my boxers!!
aaaaaaaaaaargh!  

ps: peace and love! peace and love!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2005)

um..........ok....why do they call me arrogant for muther fucking sakes i meen what the hell(bad language man).
btw if u don't wanna call me by my user name call me mango


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 17, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> WTF are u talking about so what,i didn't know if u were gunna pm me or e-mail me bfd.Honestly some of u guys are CRAZY!


You can't be serious! Just a page or so ago you were 16. To the black list to you!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2005)

16 wtf are u talking about!!


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 17, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> 16 wtf are u talking about!!


your age, before you changed it


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2005)

?????????????????????


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 17, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> ?????????????????????




<h|tler> HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU TELL THAT I'M 13 BY LOOKING AT WHAT I'M WRITEING?????????????????????????????????????????? ???????????


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2005)

ok.......................................................


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2005)

shinjuu said:
			
		

> <h|tler> HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU TELL THAT I'M 13 BY LOOKING AT WHAT I'M WRITEING?????????????????????????????????????????? ???????????


THATS SOME BULL SHIT!!!


----------



## Crowe (Apr 17, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> THATS SOME BULL SHIT!!!


*BULLSHIT

And why try so hard to enter there isnt there, ecept some nude pics on some members, naruto hentai, tentacle hentai, i*c*st movies, and some other stuff.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 17, 2005)

@ x the blade master: can you please stop posting little sentences?
its annoying. and please dont dp. -_-


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 17, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> THATS SOME BULL SHIT!!!



It's not _bull shit_
It's obvious


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2005)

i am not 16 i messed up when i registered and when i saw it i changed it because i am 19


----------



## Jaynocide (Apr 17, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> or can we?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _>D_
> ...




Yo Jackal !  You got it or no ?  I sent it !


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2005)

whats this have too do with 18+forums?


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 17, 2005)

you're still trying to convince us you're 18, the quote is from the first page, and bash.org.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 17, 2005)

oh srry .i really am 19 i promise


----------



## Negative-Ion (Apr 17, 2005)

I send a request for this, when should i expect a reply?


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 17, 2005)

Never. You will be either accepted or rejected, and if you are accepted. The forum will be visible to you. You will DEFINATELY not be accepted. You have 26 posts, and applying like that (without reading the first post, obviously) will likely result in your blacklisting. Sorry!


----------



## Negative-Ion (Apr 17, 2005)

I didnt read the whole first post,but as i was going thru the rest of the thread someone mentioned the 100 post requirment so  i went back and read it again.  Anyway, i will be around, so blacklisting will not be an issue. Im not one that complains for silly rules. Furthmore, my age will not be an issue, i can even provide a picture of my driver's lisence if the mods have any doubts.


----------



## narutonut (Apr 17, 2005)

This may not be the appropriate time or place to post this (even though it'd probably be even more inappropriate if it had its own thread), but since the "New 18+ adult forum" topic is always plastered on the main page I figured I'd ask it here:

To Shunsui:
Are you really Jewish?  Not that it would matter, of course.

You, as you already know, can decline to answer if you please.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 17, 2005)

narutonut said:
			
		

> This may not be the appropriate time or place to post this (even though it'd probably be even more inappropriate if it had its own thread), but since the "New 18+ adult forum" topic is always plastered on the main page I figured I'd ask it here:
> 
> To Shunsui:
> Are you really Jewish?  Not that it would matter, of course.
> ...


ROFL

That is PAINFULLY off topic.

Yes, I am in fact jewish. Why do you ask?


----------



## narutonut (Apr 17, 2005)

Just curious, that's all.     I was just wondering about your user title "Head Jew."


----------



## koola1d408 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey shunsui thiz is gunna be off topic also.Your 15,so can u join the 18 plus forums since ur a mod or w/e?


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 18, 2005)

No, I'm not a member of 18+, and that wasn't offtopic


----------



## Sayo (Apr 18, 2005)

x_blade ure a newby live with it, second thing beside the fact u changed your age after asking u also asked how to be a member while u are a damn member couse else u couldn't post :/


----------



## Reznor (Apr 18, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> No, I'm not a member of 18+, and that wasn't offtopic


But stuff about you being a Jew is, right?


----------



## Silver-Fang (Apr 18, 2005)

o goody only 5 more years..im sure they'll just fly right by!


----------



## Kepa (Apr 18, 2005)

hmm... 100 post.. ay ay
I'd probably not spend much time in there anyway, but a secret 18+forum did catch my attention :amazed


----------



## Negative-Ion (Apr 18, 2005)

Ha you can not resist the temptation now can you?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 18, 2005)

whatev i don't really care if i cant join i have other forums i go too with 18+forums.


----------



## $+|2@\X/|-|@+ (Apr 18, 2005)

Huzzah! I can join the forum at last!


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 18, 2005)

$+|2@\X/|-|@+ said:
			
		

> Huzzah! I can join the forum at last!



no you can't


----------



## monk3 (Apr 18, 2005)

wow could you guys spam any more in this thread?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

(sorry for this spam i just gotta get a point cleared)


----------



## Sayo (Apr 18, 2005)

monk3 said:
			
		

> wow could you guys spam any more in this thread?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> (sorry for this spam i just gotta get a point cleared)


couse many dumbasses don't understand what 100 posts mean and we're here to tell them that they are dumb. .  =]


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 18, 2005)

Yes, I am here too.


----------



## monk3 (Apr 18, 2005)

and now everything makes sense..........im done spamming here for now guys/girls.


----------



## $+|2@\X/|-|@+ (Apr 18, 2005)

shinjuu said:
			
		

> no you can't



Fuck! Totally forgot that you need 100 posts to join. Oh well. 50 more posts to go.


----------



## Silver-Fang (Apr 18, 2005)

heh actually..51,says here you got 49 posts.. this was at 9:17pm april 18,2005
(just posted time cus things can change rather fast)


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 18, 2005)

he was rounding ~_~


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 18, 2005)

Dont be hatin on the round fat people NN.  Shit. . .


----------



## D_Street (Apr 18, 2005)

hey so is this 18 and older manga


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 18, 2005)

D_Street said:
			
		

> hey so is this 18 and older manga


Nope but that's spam, do it again and you're on the blacklist


----------



## wanderround (Apr 19, 2005)

Actually that wasnt spam it was semi on topic he should of just included more words

Oh well i have got just over 3 years to go


----------



## Enerval (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi all Pips here. ^^


----------



## Sayo (Apr 19, 2005)

Silver-Fang said:
			
		

> heh actually..51,says here you got 49 posts.. this was at 9:17pm april 18,2005
> (just posted time cus things can change rather fast)


LOL, nerd!


----------



## ninjutsu_learner1111 (Apr 19, 2005)

what if we are 18 but have just joined the forums. that doesnt seem really fair


----------



## ninjutsu_learner1111 (Apr 19, 2005)

any way you can send me some of those


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 19, 2005)

ninjutsu_learner1111 said:
			
		

> what if we are 18 but have just joined the forums. that doesnt seem really fair


the world is not fair.
and to post 100 post is not that hard =/

and dont dp! :xp


----------



## Sayo (Apr 19, 2005)

ninjutsu_learner1111 said:
			
		

> what if we are 18 but have just joined the forums. that doesnt seem really fair


stop whining and just make the 100 posts. .


----------



## ninjutsu_learner1111 (Apr 19, 2005)

fair enough


----------



## ninjutsu_learner1111 (Apr 19, 2005)

im just saying its going to take me awhile to do so


----------



## ninjutsu_learner1111 (Apr 19, 2005)

but anyways once i do get 100 posts i will be set


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 19, 2005)

enerval and ninjutsu learner: welcome to the blacklist.

Spam and multiple consecutive posts... no


----------



## Sayo (Apr 19, 2005)

ninjutsu_learner1111 said:
			
		

> but anyways once i do get 100 posts i will be set


u realy think you even gonna have a chance with triple posting, DON'T triple post or u won't survive here for long. . .


----------



## ninjutsu_learner1111 (Apr 19, 2005)

i do have a ways to go


----------



## ninjutsu_learner1111 (Apr 19, 2005)

sorry about triple posting and thanks Shunsui


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 19, 2005)

OMG you never learn. one more multiple post and I will give you a day off


----------



## Sayo (Apr 19, 2005)

ninjutsu_learner1111 said:
			
		

> sorry about triple posting and thanks Shunsui


don't double post
don't triple post
don't be a retard


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 19, 2005)

sayoko scares me cuz i am scared of her.....


----------



## KK (Apr 19, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> sayoko scares me cuz i am scared of her.....



Repetitive much?


----------



## Oujisama (Apr 20, 2005)

100 posts? Damn, 70 more posts till the land of pervertness...


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 20, 2005)

Retards are fun


----------



## Kepa (Apr 20, 2005)

hmm, all this attention for just another 18+ forum...makes me really wonder if it's worth it :darn 

oh well, I'll judge it once I get in


----------



## Enerval (Apr 20, 2005)

yeah is it worth it?? ^^ Harharharhar ^^


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 20, 2005)

only two more months and i will be 18...hehehehe


----------



## Sayo (Apr 20, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> sayoko scares me cuz i am scared of her.....


YES, im finnally ph43r3d by the forum nubs ^__^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 20, 2005)

i am not a newb just go on any other forum such as  or Link removed

on the burke works forum i am a mod and on the hungry naruto forums i am a mumber that has posted almost a hundred posts 
also on the burke works forums i am x the blade master(user name) and on the hungry naruto forums i am zaku the sound dude.


----------



## Kahve (Apr 20, 2005)

Guess i have to get my act together


----------



## legan (Apr 20, 2005)

You needed 100 posts for that place?

Why the hell do you need so many?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 20, 2005)

yes why?TELL US!!!!!!!


----------



## Rio (Apr 20, 2005)

So it's not that easy to abuse your second account of your older alter ego.  :eyeroll 

And yepp, you ARE missing something.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 20, 2005)

OMG LOOK AT THE FIRST POST YOU NOOBS

have a nice day


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 20, 2005)

Who's a boob?


----------



## SSJLance (Apr 20, 2005)

I'll be 18 on Monday, so it looks like i'll be joining! Cant wait........(yeah I know i'm a sad person........)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 20, 2005)

no u just like hentai ha!!!


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 20, 2005)

SSJLance said:
			
		

> I'll be 18 on Monday, so it looks like i'll be joining! Cant wait........(yeah I know i'm a sad person........)



relax...that's just mean you are normal...just like me!


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 20, 2005)

Now that Celine isn't here, who will guide these 'new' persons?


----------



## Oujisama (Apr 20, 2005)

oh nice a hentai section. hopefully its active...


----------



## monk3 (Apr 20, 2005)

Scen- i could guide them. just cuz i can't stand their spam.


----------



## legan (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll help to... when I'm around that is.


----------



## Kyub (Apr 21, 2005)

i'm halfway there, is it worth getting to 100 posts?


----------



## Cupboards (Apr 21, 2005)

*I'm not gonna say how much posts I still need.. But it's alot..


----------



## monk3 (Apr 21, 2005)

uh ya it would be sooooo much better if you guys wouldnt say how many posts u need to get. when u get there u get there


----------



## narutonut (Apr 21, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> A new forum has been added to NF where is is appropriate to post hentai and adult pictures, and discuss mature topics, the "Konoha Bathhouse."
> In order to view and post in this forum, you must go to UserCp (where you view your rep) and hit "Group Memberships" on the sidebar.
> 
> 
> ...




If you're too lazy to get to the first post yourself.  Moreover, please do not spam and whine about this section, as most of all the information you need (and answers to questions) will be posted around the forum and in the FAQ.


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 22, 2005)

well this is my first post here.
still trying to figure out the rules


----------



## Deathinstinct (Apr 22, 2005)

*


			
				Rules said:
			
		


I. Spam 
Please read all topics before posting, don't reply unless you know what the thread is about. Ex. Don't talk about Halo in a Naruto related thread. Try to make sense when posting, and refrain from using 1337 14ngu4g3.
		
Click to expand...

 *

From here .   So yes there is a rule against spam.  And if you want in the Bathhouse, you probably just got blacklisted.


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 22, 2005)

Deathinstinct said:
			
		

> From here .   So yes there is a rule against spam.  And if you want in the Bathhouse, you probably just got blacklisted.


=====
what do u mean blacklisted, i hate spamming just as much as the next guy.
where are the rules located.


----------



## 512 (Apr 22, 2005)

_narutonut_ have you found out who the creator of your sig is yet? It is soo cool.


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 22, 2005)

i'm sorry bout spamming (whoever's watching) didnt know.
really want to get in to the bath house...who dosent


----------



## aztec_gilga (Apr 22, 2005)

crap i gotta get 100 posts , btw hey does donating money to naruto fan make me special and get inside the bathhouse? and also this sucks cause i wanna get in and im friggin 20 , but alas ill be patient , heh life sucks so far, haha 
cant wait to get in  U_U


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 22, 2005)

yep life sucks, wonder why its 100.
beside there arent alot of ppl who visit this thread regularly, havent really seen ppl around.... i'll be patient all for the sake of hentai


----------



## legan (Apr 22, 2005)

Poor misguided fools, don't you know there is no Bathhouse.


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 22, 2005)

if theres no bathhouse, whats all this about


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 22, 2005)

this is a trap to see who are perverts, and who spam much and stuff like that.

Don't be surprised to see a "you are banned from this forum" message in a few days when you try to login.


----------



## Rich Roy (Apr 22, 2005)

Haha if that`s true, then it`s kind of funny . I don`t care much about hentai and I rather see the real thing  (although I am under aged) just joking. But is this true is there no 18+ forum, is it just a hoax? If it is then I am going to laugh so hard about it .


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 22, 2005)

Rich Roy said:
			
		

> Haha if that`s true, then it`s kind of funny . I don`t care much about hentai and I rather see the real thing  (although I am under aged) just joking. But is this true is there no 18+ forum, is it just a hoax? If it is then I am going to laugh so hard about it .



well im not supposed to tell anything   

 but yeah..


----------



## Rich Roy (Apr 22, 2005)

So it is true? Or are you just pretending so the spaming would stop? And if you where not supposed to tell why did you then? So it`s probably nonsense but is it true or not? I am stupid and english isn`t my native language so I am quite slow in understanding you know.


----------



## legan (Apr 22, 2005)

Well lets just say I'm 18 and I tried the thingy it mentions in the front post and I don't see the bathhouse.


----------



## Rich Roy (Apr 22, 2005)

Well it`s probably fake then, so....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 


*I said that I would laugh out loud when it was a hoax.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 22, 2005)

wth, why are you spamming in here? 
and whats that talk about the bath house bein fake?

do not use this thread as a convo thread. no


----------



## Rich Roy (Apr 22, 2005)

I don`t know, they are saying that. And well it`s no SPAM if you ask me, it`s still about the same bathhouse forum the topic started with. What`s a convo thread? My english is not that good and I`m new here so please explain. And please someone tell me the damn truth, it`s getting lame.


----------



## Rio (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah, it doesn't exist. Just browse the other forums and forget about it.   
At least until you're 18 and have 100 posts.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 22, 2005)

Rich Roy said:
			
		

> I don`t know, they are saying that. And well it`s no SPAM if you ask me, it`s still about the same bathhouse forum the topic started with. What`s a convo thread? My english is not that good and I`m new here so please explain. And please someone tell me the damn truth, it`s getting lame.


1. the place exist and im the big cheese XD (mod)
2. a convo thread in a place in where you are free to spam.
a link to the thread:
here
3. you need to have at least 100 post and to be 18 years old to be able to join the bath house.
4. the blacklist = a list in where we put your and and deny you access to the place.


----------



## Rich Roy (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I understand now, it does exist so that weird rumor is out of the world. Bye, thanks for explaining.


----------



## Sir Whirly (Apr 22, 2005)

Hmmm.... I think I have post another 70 post before I meet the qualifications of this one..... *sigh* that is going to be awhile.....


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 22, 2005)

Conspiracy Theorists: stfu.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 22, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> Conspiracy Theorists: stfu.


Shhh.  You know love a good conspiracy.


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Apr 22, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> Conspiracy Theorists: stfu.


oh c'mon...every1 KNOWS one could have easily photoshopped that image to throw everybody off...THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## Shin Bastard (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry shunsui, maybe you should have changed your sig before posting cuz anyone with Bean & ABF skill could do what the conspirators are saying. And you are admin. Maybe you should have used the other account.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 22, 2005)

Shin Bastard said:
			
		

> Sorry shunsui, maybe you should have changed your sig before posting cuz anyone with Bean & ABF skill could do what the conspirators are saying. And you are admin. Maybe you should have used the other account.


which one? I've got a bajillion to choose from


----------



## legan (Apr 23, 2005)

<_<

I was bored and wanted to play around with the new guys is that so wrong?

But yes there is indeed a bathhouse.


----------



## Kepa (Apr 23, 2005)

but sometimes it's hard to believe everyone there is really 18+ 
(oh well, we're all little pervert kids deep down inside )


----------



## monk3 (Apr 23, 2005)

so much spam here! why dont you spammers play nice and go to a convo thread


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 23, 2005)

monk3 said:
			
		

> so much spam here! why dont you spammers play nice and go to a convo thread


couse they are idiots.

if you dont understand how to join the bath house, then read the first post.
the next guy who spams in here will be put into the blacklist.  
*this is my final warning.*


----------



## UtOii17 (Apr 23, 2005)

what u guyz talking about ?


----------



## monk3 (Apr 23, 2005)

and lilxvietxgurlx is most likely blacklisted

and if you must know we are talking about how much spam is in this thread


----------



## itachidattebayo (Apr 23, 2005)

cool....lemme join...i am 19 this year after my bdae.....


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 23, 2005)

*sigh* To bad there's a 100+ post minimum to get acces.
Guess I'll have to be more active from now on.


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 23, 2005)

well in that case then, 100posts here i come.


----------



## Sys (Apr 23, 2005)

Cool, I finally made it to 100 posts. May I join?


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 23, 2005)

well i dont know if all this is real or not, there are too many rules u have to follow to enter, dont like the sound of the whole blacklisting thing. but i'll keep posting just out of curosity. really hope there is a bathhouse or i'll be really mad.


----------



## Ramirez2487 (Apr 23, 2005)

Awesome, I can't wait till I have 100 posts.


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 23, 2005)

i'm just wondering, what exactly is the bathouse going to be about, just hentai pics...
well i guess thats good enogh for me. i would love to talk to el-jackal though.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 23, 2005)

hentai, mature discussions, assorted naughty picture threads, and a bunch of stuff not normally permissible outside of the bathhouse. If you doubt its existance, feel free to consult my post at the top of this page.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 23, 2005)

zingymaster said:
			
		

> well i dont know if all this is real or not, there are too many rules u have to follow to enter, dont like the sound of the whole blacklisting thing. but i'll keep posting just out of curosity. really hope there is a bathhouse or i'll be really mad.


1) yes it's real 

2) your a moron

3) there just 2 rules, but i can understand your feeble little mind can't even understand that.

4) your an idiot

5) repeat # 2 & 4 untill you understand what i said . .

now stop spamming with dumb annoying questions.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 23, 2005)

zingymaster, spamming here doesn't even add to your postcount anyways.


----------



## Ahnolde (Apr 23, 2005)

gotta hate those spammers...


----------



## Kepa (Apr 23, 2005)

Ahnolde said:
			
		

> gotta hate those spammers...


I actually like them, they give me something I can look down on  

but guys, honestly...whining about spam, is sometimes as bad as spamming yourselves. Atleast the spammers try to say something (or have purpose to their post -> increase poscount)...
while you guys keep repeating the same thing over, and over, and over each time a new spammer show himself


----------



## itachi-kun (Apr 24, 2005)

somethings wrong, i did the 100 posts requirement and i sent a request but it still asks if i want to join group :wah


----------



## Konata Izumi (Apr 24, 2005)

itachi-kun said:
			
		

> somethings wrong, i did the 100 posts requirement and i sent a request but it still asks if i want to join group :wah



You could be blocklisted if you have spammet alot.
Or the mods havent fixed your request yet.
Or they are not sure about your age.

<- This isnt spam,im trying to help him.


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 24, 2005)

itachi-kun said:
			
		

> somethings wrong, i did the 100 posts requirement and i sent a request but it still asks if i want to join group :wah



you're profile says you are in =_='


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 24, 2005)

everyone here keeps talking about spamming, i agree its annoying but every little post has now become a spam. nobody talks about what this thread is really about. this an 18+ forum. personally i would like to talk in the bath house. since i'm not yet a memeber, this is the only place i can speak of it. 
hentai means perverted, unstable...etc.
the bath house idea rocks. see u guys there in a bit.....well not exactly.


----------



## Kepa (Apr 24, 2005)

zingy, if you want to enter so badly...go out in the forum, and try to be a contributing member.
Do you even care about anime/manga?? or do you just want to enter and stare at dirty pics... because honestly, there are way easiers ways to do the latter


----------



## Perverted_Sennin (Apr 24, 2005)

I've got my own hentai community running right here.

I'm currently working on building a new and better planned forum for future hentai discussion and downloads.

And sorry all, it's for swedish people.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome my son, to the banned usergroup.


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 24, 2005)

can't we just lock threads and say that questions should be pmed to el jackal :| ? The spamming here is annoying


----------



## Dr. Maturin (Apr 24, 2005)

Too bad I want in, but I got a long way to go to 100 posts.


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 24, 2005)

Too Bad Nobody Freakin Cares Doc


----------



## phatgurl (Apr 24, 2005)

?
wtpho is this


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 24, 2005)

he's banned, and you're on your way to the blacklist.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 24, 2005)

The bath house is just a joke XD


----------



## Reznor (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm not sure why spamming here is a problem, but I have a guess.

Why not trash/lock this thread and have questions go to the Q/A section. (Or just move this to Q and A)

Ppl that actually are REAL members will know to look there. Whereas here, paster-bys just see "18+" and they get an errection and start spamming.

Moving it to QA, would also solve the problem for the members that have parents hovering around who might see "18+ Adult" at the top of the screen.

Hence, My idea is this:

Lock and Trashinate this
Lock "Spammers in the 18+ forums"
Start a new thread in QA section called "Mature Topics Forum" (Sounds better than 18+ Adult Forum)


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 25, 2005)

well i'm at a 100, do i get in?
send me a PM if i do


----------



## Ahnolde (Apr 25, 2005)

nice idea reznor.  but, then again, they'll see mature subject....and, well, you know the rest 



and how you got to 100 posts in less than 1 month, zingy, i dont know how.  unless you spammed.  or you live on the forums


----------



## pnoypridz (Apr 25, 2005)

yay i got 100+ post now


----------



## Gaara_81 (Apr 25, 2005)

hey do i get in ??? if i had found this thread earlyer......


----------



## Deathinstinct (Apr 25, 2005)

People People, please read the first page for a change.  It'll save a lot of time wondering how to get in.


----------



## I_am_registered (Apr 25, 2005)

> you're 18+





> 100+ posts



oh no :bored


----------



## Reznor (Apr 25, 2005)

Ahnolde said:
			
		

> nice idea reznor.  but, then again, they'll see mature subject....and, well, you know the rest



Yeah but it is better than "18+ Adult". And it doesn't make ppl go "MUST BE PORN!!" and instantly post in it.
Mature Topics implies discussion of senstive matters.

Anyway, that was a secondary part of what I had to say.
My primary message was to put questions about 18+ Forum in the QA section because ppl that actually have questions will know that it's there and trolls won't see it at the top of the page.


----------



## Matenka (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh great, lotsa posts to go  Oh well, I'mnot here for the drawn titties. I came for the Anime


----------



## reddog33hummer (Apr 26, 2005)

Im 22 so that's not a problem but 100 posts... ok.. That are many posts I can understand why they want that but.. i think it will take a wile till I can enter because I'm not going to spam the system just to get to this section. See you in a few months.


----------



## NineG (Apr 26, 2005)

i am 18 years old , almost 19 atually 
and i have more  then 100 posts


----------



## Sayo (Apr 26, 2005)

zingymaster said:
			
		

> well i'm at a 100, do i get in?
> send me a PM if i do


if your lucky your in but i doubt it since u behaved like a totall idiot, oh and they won't send you a PM why should they?


----------



## shadowfort (Apr 26, 2005)

kind of steep ont the number of posts for some of us, but ok. looks like i need to get busy posting. thank you


----------



## Druid_kami (Apr 27, 2005)

I think the 100-post limit is kinda high. I'm 20 and I only recently joined the world of Naruto after a friend of mine let me borrow his Shonen Jump Magazine. I fell in love with the manga right away. I then went looking for a forum to discuss my love of Naruto with people around my age and when i saw an 18+forum for Naruto I had to join. I'm just saying 100 posts is a little too much


----------



## ReMiXau (Apr 27, 2005)

its not that much people, it only took me about 2 weeks to get 100 posts and i only really posted every second day.
when i say 2 weeks i dont mean from when i first joined, i acutally lurked for ages before i started posting.
there are some really good topics on here worth discussing, it wont take long to find people with the same intrests other then naruto to discuss and vefoer you know it you will have 100+ posts.
i think it was a good idea.

and would you look at that, this is my 100th post 
time to join XD


----------



## jingles (Apr 27, 2005)

I think the 100 post requirement is a tad too much.  I go to this forum, I rarely post replies or start topics but I read posts and threads. There are people who just like to read.  Anyone can post simple replies like "I agree" or "yeah, is my favorite too".


----------



## Sayo (Apr 27, 2005)

jingles said:
			
		

> I think the 100 post requirement is a tad too much.  I go to this forum, I rarely post replies or start topics but I read posts and threads. There are people who just like to read.  Anyone can post simple replies like "I agree" or "yeah, is my favorite too".


it isn't to much, it's just perfect to keep out lurkers and whiners. .


----------



## Rio (Apr 27, 2005)

If it's that easy stop complaining and do so


----------



## Sayo (Apr 27, 2005)

Rio said:
			
		

> If it's that easy stop complaining and do so


they're lazy  ;]


----------



## Rio (Apr 27, 2005)

Whiners should be blacklisted.. prevents future trouble...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 27, 2005)

Rio said:
			
		

> Whiners should be blacklisted.. prevents future trouble...


they are. and ppl who spam into this thread or have a little convo get also a punishment. >D


----------



## legan (Apr 27, 2005)

If you ask me this topic should have been closed since the first post.... then there wouldn't be so many pages of spam (admitedly some of which I contributed to) and people would be able to see the requirements of getting in easier.

Also this doesn't really need discussion anyway.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 27, 2005)

% of this thread is -

25% -? questions come from nubs who say they need more posts
25% -? nagging to get in without the normall requirements
25% -? coming from people who make comments on the previous 2 category of people.
25% -? saying how useless this thread is and therefore are spamming.


----------



## Mopes (Apr 27, 2005)

I personally would like seeing the adult section but have found the forums to be better than the adult section could be.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Apr 27, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> No, I'm not a member of 18+, and that wasn't offtopic



lie

























lie


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm no member of 18+, that doesn't mean I don't have access though 

yay for admin ^_^


----------



## Kalmah (Apr 27, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> % of this thread is -
> 
> 25% -? questions come from nubs who say they need more posts
> 25% -? nagging to get in without the normall requirements
> ...



It dont matter if they spam cause it wont higher ther post count anyway.  Posts dont count here.....


----------



## ZigZaG (inactive) (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi i 19 Years old i like to join to the community adult forum 
i dont have much to say,so i hope you will  allow me to join..


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 27, 2005)

ZigZaG said:
			
		

> Hi i 19 Years old i like to join to the community adult forum
> i dont have much to say,so i hope you will  allow me to join..


hey, congratulations on being the last to not apply to the below rules


*ALL POSTS THAT SHOW THAT YOU DIDN'T READ THE FIRST POST OR ARE OTHERWISE INITIATING POINTLESS SPAM WILL RESULT IN YOU BEING ADDED TO THE BLACKLIST.*

have a nice day


----------



## monk3 (Apr 27, 2005)

see i dunno whats so hard about going to the first page and reading the first post ya n00bs. and Sayoko said she was gonna be gone


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 27, 2005)

habayusa: don't worry, I trust ya. If they want to be tools about it we'll gladly tell them off for ya. Someone doubted that axass was really 19, and I find that entertaining because mods are granted access as a reward for their contribution to the forums.


----------



## KK (Apr 27, 2005)

ZigZaG said:
			
		

> Hi i 19 Years old i like to join to the community adult forum
> i dont have much to say,so i hope you will  allow me to join..



Your age says 14.


----------



## Mopes (Apr 27, 2005)

I got 100 posts and sent in my request. I want to see what all the fuss is about =P


----------



## Rinali (Apr 29, 2005)

I need a lot of of comments to get into that group T_T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Your age says 14.



Zigzag was just  

...and 100 posts is not a lot, it can be done in a relatively short time. Just don't make useless posts


----------



## Narrondi (Apr 29, 2005)

yeah.......you got seriusly PWNED


----------



## germ_boi (Apr 29, 2005)

im jus curious... but why aint this thread closed yet.... :S


----------



## KK (Apr 29, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> your moroncy even amazes me. . .



Take it easy there gorgeous. P=


----------



## Sayo (Apr 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Take it easy there gorgeous. P=


meh, deleted it, baka's = \


----------



## Siphon (Apr 29, 2005)

well crap, i dont have near 100 posts, but i really want to get in, i have many really good pics to share...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 29, 2005)

Siphon said:
			
		

> well crap, i dont have near 100 posts, but i really want to get in, i have many really good pics to share...


lol, if i would get a penny for everytime i have heard that   
or:





> -me l0ff wa jackal
> -im not 18 but i wanna join *bribes*
> -let me in!!!!!!!!!!!
> -i <3 boobies!!


----------



## Siphon (Apr 29, 2005)

heh well if you look at when i joined, im not one of those new people who just signed up at the age of 18...  I pretty much read the forums alot but dont post all that often...


----------



## Sayo (Apr 29, 2005)

Siphon said:
			
		

> heh well if you look at when i joined, im not one of those new people who just signed up at the age of 18...  I pretty much read the forums alot but dont post all that often...


you still need the 100 posts m8. . .


----------



## Siphon (Apr 29, 2005)

well crap, looks like i need to start posting, i suppose if i put my thoughts on one of every thread here i should have 100 in no time...

Weee! Only 91 more posts to go...


----------



## Sayo (Apr 29, 2005)

Siphon said:
			
		

> well crap, looks like i need to start posting, i suppose if i put my thoughts on one of every thread here i should have 100 in no time...
> 
> Weee! Only 91 more posts to go...


it goes realy fast and if your not spamming with braindead messages it's alright, don't think you'll get in trouble, u seem smarter than the avarage NF member ;/


----------



## Siphon (Apr 29, 2005)

heh, thanks for the compliment, and yeah im actually thinking about each topic i post in, before i post.  Im not one of those people that post things like
"thats cool!" and "i agree" or any other nonsense messages that have no thought to them.


----------



## lipos (Apr 29, 2005)

I, im here posting this post and I will probably be posted on black List, because I dont have 100 posts, and I want to be posted on the pervs posts. And if your thinking to post me on the BK cuz of this post, dont post, cuz I want post more anoyng posts like this post on the H-rated posts.


----------



## lipos (Apr 29, 2005)

And I think you should open an exception to the one who have 69 posts (unlike me)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2005)

Siphon said:
			
		

> well crap, i dont have near 100 posts, but i really want to get in, i have many really good pics to share...




Well, just post a couple more time, believe me it won't take long at all.....

@lipos: you double posted (big nono)....you usually have to merge your posts and delete one of them. If not.........s


----------



## Sayo (Apr 29, 2005)

^ don't doublepost or spam plz. . 



> heh, thanks for the compliment, and yeah im actually thinking about each topic i post in, before i post. Im not one of those people that post things like
> "thats cool!" and "i agree" or any other nonsense messages that have no thought to them.


im starting to like this guy. . .


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 29, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> im starting to like this guy. . .


another sayoko fanboy? XD

and dont dp plz no
there exist a edit button ^^


----------



## Sayo (Apr 29, 2005)

yup, the  butten is your friend P:


----------



## lipos (Apr 29, 2005)

lol i didnt know how to do so... (baka me ) so please teach me how to delete posts or delete this post and the 2nd one I will edit the first


----------



## cid (Apr 29, 2005)

Is "buttshecks" a valid reason for applying?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2005)

cid said:
			
		

> Is "buttshecks" a valid reason for applying?




Ummmhh....okay I'm at a loss for words


----------



## Sayo (Apr 29, 2005)

lipos said:
			
		

> lol i didnt know how to do so... (baka me ) so please teach me how to delete posts or delete this post and the 2nd one I will edit the first


select edit and hit the delete mark, then save changes and your posts will be deleted (=


----------



## Siphon (Apr 29, 2005)

cid said:
			
		

> Is "buttshecks" a valid reason for applying?



uh... hrm.. how old are you?
it says 18, but that account also happened to be made this month, and uh, that comment probabbly doesnt shine to well on your age.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2005)

Siphon said:
			
		

> uh... hrm.. how old are you?
> it says 18, but that account also happened to be made this month, and uh, that comment probabbly doesnt shine to well on your age.



Totally agrees, it seems a bit suspicious IMO


----------



## Sayo (Apr 29, 2005)

cid is ok *gives him a headscratch* P:


----------



## Siphon (Apr 29, 2005)

well i have 34 posts but im running out of topics in the naruto anime forums to post on, (the ones that are left are to old for my liking)
Guess i will try some of the other forums now, see if i can find some topics to post in.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2005)

Siphon said:
			
		

> well i have 34 posts but im running out of topics in the naruto anime forums to post on, (the ones that are left are to old for my liking)
> Guess i will try some of the other forums now, see if i can find some topics to post in.




Yeah, expand your horizons, I'm sure you'll find tons of ineteresting topics


----------



## cid (Apr 29, 2005)

Siphon said:
			
		

> uh... hrm.. how old are you?
> it says 18, but that account also happened to be made this month, and uh, that comment probabbly doesnt shine to well on your age.


I'm actualy turning 19 in a month lol
Even if I do get accepted I'll probably never go into the forum. Hentai is just kinda...ick....I prefer real women...mostly using it to find some stocks for tags and the such...


----------



## Sayo (Apr 29, 2005)

cid said:
			
		

> I'm actualy turning 19 in a month lol
> Even if I do get accepted I'll probably never go into the forum. Hentai is just kinda...ick....I prefer real women...mostly using it to find some stocks for tags and the such...


doh, ofcourse their real girls ;/


----------



## Siphon (Apr 29, 2005)

ok i have a little over 50 posts now, only 48 more to go, and i should be able to get in...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2005)

Siphon said:
			
		

> ok i have a little over 50 posts now, only 48 more to go, and i should be able to get in...




Well, keep on posting and you'll eventually get it. Are you making well-thought out posts, because I would have gotten a 100 posts over an hour ago. (That doesn't bold well for me). Well, you're not missing too much in 18+ thread at the moment (in terms of convo), but it will pick up soon.


----------



## Siphon (Apr 29, 2005)

yeah, im thinking about each topic and trying to come up with something that isnt just random talk...

If im gonna post 100 times i dont want it to be things like, thats great or i agree...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2005)

Siphon said:
			
		

> yeah, im thinking about each topic and trying to come up with something that isnt just random talk...
> 
> If im gonna post 100 times i dont want it to be things like, thats great or i agree...




Yeah, I understand, but you could stop by convo threads and talk to seem people, you'll be surprised how fast 100 posts go....


----------



## Sayo (Apr 29, 2005)

convo is going fast atm, use it . . .yuchiro FC


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 29, 2005)

You know, I'm well past my 100 post line.... and I still haven't bothered to join the 18+ group. I don't know that I ever will. It just doesn't seem worth my time.

Unless someone can tell me that the conversations in there are just vastly superior or something. (shah, like I'd believe it...)

Anyway. I don't mind the tenticles, but I'm not exactly looking for them, either.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> You know, I'm well past my 100 post line.... and I still haven't bothered to join the 18+ group. I don't know that I ever will. It just doesn't seem worth my time.
> 
> Unless someone can tell me that the conversations in there are just vastly superior or something. (shah, like I'd believe it...)
> 
> Anyway. I don't mind the tenticles, but I'm not exactly looking for them, either.




i don't frequent the place much, but it's nice to drop in every once inawhile and talk to other members.


----------



## Siphon (Apr 29, 2005)

just got my 100 post, now i should be elegible...

so if a mod of that forum is watching this, can i join now?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2005)

Siphon said:
			
		

> just got my 100 post, now i should be elegible...
> 
> so if a mod of that forum is watching this, can i join now?




I think you have to pm a mod officially.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 29, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> I think you have to pm a mod officially.


i check the request from time to time, he doesnt need to PM me =/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> i check the request from time to time, he doesnt need to PM me =/




well, that takes care of that 

I guess you'll be in soon siphon


----------



## hiamy (Apr 30, 2005)

i thought this post had actually been deleted...it seems like its still around


*yawn*


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

hiamy said:
			
		

> i thought this* post* had actually been deleted...it seems like its still around
> 
> 
> *yawn*


there's a difference between threads and posts


----------



## psyko1 (Apr 30, 2005)

hah 100 posts, thatll take a casual poster like me atleast 2-3 weeks


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2005)

psyko1 said:
			
		

> hah 100 posts, thatll take a casual poster like me atleast 2-3 weeks




Or a person like me 2-3 hours ;]


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

i did it in 40 min for krig


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i did it in 40 min for krig


i thought it was for less, like 30 minutes >_>
oh well, things releated to the  bath house stay in the bath house


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i did it in 40 min for krig



 ......................................................

*dies*


----------



## Svenjamin (May 1, 2005)

sorry im such a dope, i signed up for the forum... but... where is it??? my spider senses arent tingling at all??

hmmm
sorry
i think i found it
its the bathhouse isnt it?


----------



## psyko1 (May 2, 2005)

when i finally make it into this forum, itd better damn well be realllllyyyyyy good.


----------



## DOK (May 2, 2005)

Almost there, just a few more post's left.

This old man wants in!


----------



## oracle (May 2, 2005)

I want in too.... But i guess it will take a whole six months to get me in.


----------



## DOK (May 2, 2005)

why so long? and you need at least 100 posts


----------



## Kakita Aiguchi (May 2, 2005)

Cool!!! I'll be 18 in just five days, so I guess I'll take this forum as a birthday party... eheheh... *giggles*!


----------



## DOK (May 2, 2005)

your gonna need 50 post in five days to do that!

sheez is everyone fogeting that you have to be 18 and have to have a minimum of 100 posts


----------



## Anbu Jake (May 2, 2005)

I am 19...so I need the 100 posts...good thing I am in no hurry.


----------



## DOK (May 2, 2005)

FINALLY 100!!!

I hope theres no "your to old" rule  XD


----------



## Ykezha-San (May 2, 2005)

many to go for me then


----------



## DOK (May 2, 2005)

as long as your active in the forum, itll take no time.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 2, 2005)

is this sub-forum any good then?


----------



## ridemylightningx (May 2, 2005)

[Sighs] many posts to go for me.


----------



## Anbu Jake (May 2, 2005)

Ain't it sad our only goal here on this message board is to get 100 post so we can look at porn...god we are perverts ^_^


----------



## ridemylightningx (May 2, 2005)

Anbu Jake said:
			
		

> Ain't it sad our only goal here on this message board is to get 100 post so we can look at porn...god we are perverts ^_^



Perverts, but damn dedicated ones!


----------



## dart533 (May 3, 2005)

Anyone find it funny that the guy that runs the site isn't even old enough to get into one of the forums on his own site?  LOLOLOLOMFGOLOL.

Edit-PAGE 69 LOLOLOROFLOMG   :amazed


----------



## Anbu Jake (May 3, 2005)

ridemylightningx said:
			
		

> Perverts, but damn dedicated ones!



That is what I like to hear! Be proud!


----------



## DOK (May 3, 2005)

ridemylightningx said:
			
		

> Perverts, but damn dedicated ones!


 

XD lol

yes very dedicated!


----------



## Jisploe (May 3, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> hjkou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​ 

*Mental picture*
:amazed

Now that would be one hell of a twist in the series.

Anyway, i want to join the 18+ forum.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 3, 2005)

we have to get to 100 posts purely as a curiosity thing


----------



## dart533 (May 3, 2005)

I can't believe nobody finds it funny that the person who runs the site shouldn't be able to get into some of it's forums.


----------



## mexboy (May 3, 2005)

[/B]yay i decided that im 18 today!!!!


----------



## kakashi5 (May 3, 2005)

dart533 said:
			
		

> I can't believe nobody finds it funny that the person who runs the site shouldn't be able to get into some of it's forums.




really? awwww


----------



## AkatsukiItachi (May 4, 2005)

18 is bored ... need to work and study  ... lucky got naruto manga so i can kill some boring times


----------



## Innova (May 4, 2005)

Buaaa 100 Post's , Im 19 Years Old hehehehe


----------



## zingymaster (May 4, 2005)

i got in a while, but not b4 all sorts of  low hits. i just want to know and be crystal clear about this, what is the point of this particular thread.what are we meant to discuss right here.
the reason i brought this up is this.
1,almost every post by a new person is always answered negatively
2,nothing ever seems to be the right thing to say.
i got a piece of that when i first got here.
this is basically to the older veterans, u guys have been here a long while, 
i think its time u guys start acting like it. enough with the low blows.
i just thought i'd express how i felt about this. you may like it you may not.


----------



## kyuubiotaku (May 4, 2005)

(awaiting deletion)


----------



## Sayo (May 4, 2005)

destructionofkonoha said:
			
		

> XD lol
> 
> yes very dedicated!


stop spamming plz, you know what to do to get in so i expect any other posts make an usefull comment or you don't post at all here.


			
				kakashi5 said:
			
		

> we have to get to 100 posts purely as a curiosity thing


read the first post to see why the rule is there. . .


			
				dart said:
			
		

> I can't believe nobody finds it funny that the person who runs the site shouldn't be able to get into some of it's forums.


the people who run this site are meraly here, only when it comes to updates on the server or announcements concerning naruto, however the admins and mods are active here and do go their, not all ofcourse just depends on where your interest lies . . .



> really? awwww


stop spamming plz, you know what to do to get in so i expect any other posts make an usefull comment or you don't post at all here.


> i got in a while, but not b4 all sorts of low hits. i just want to know and be crystal clear about this, what is the point of this particular thread.what are we meant to discuss right here.
> the reason i brought this up is this.
> 1,almost every post by a new person is always answered negatively
> 2,nothing ever seems to be the right thing to say.
> ...


you have a valid point on the fact that mostly the answer are written in a negative way, but you must understand that more than 50% posts here questions that have already easily been answered in the first post, people just read the topic title and forget to read the stuff this is actually about couse their simply to lazy, to see a large amount of people after so many people still asking the same questions that already been answered previously in other pages is kinda annoying, ofcourse no1 reads this whole thread but i insist they *MUST* read the first post, since that includes all the things you need to know about the 18+ section and how to join!


----------



## kyuubiotaku (May 4, 2005)

(awaiting deletion)


----------



## kyuubiotaku (May 4, 2005)

(Blank until it can be deleted)


----------



## kyuubiotaku (May 4, 2005)

(Blank until it can be deleted)


----------



## kyuubiotaku (May 4, 2005)

how do you delete your posts from the edit screen?


----------



## Sayo (May 4, 2005)

delete your posts or take a holiday. . . 
spamming isn't allowed. .


----------



## kakashi5 (May 4, 2005)

sayoko said:
			
		

> read the first post to see why the rule is there. . .



i did, what i said was a joke. 



			
				sayoko said:
			
		

> delete your posts or take a holiday. . .
> spamming isn't allowed. .



i don't want to get into a flame war with you because i don't know you at all, but have all your posts since oct 2004 (all16,393 of them) been spam free. please chill out just a little


----------



## kyuubiotaku (May 4, 2005)

I apologise for the spam. I'll delete them...right after someone tells me how. I checked the "edit" screen and it doesnt say. leaving it blank simply compells it to point out that there is a 10 digit minimum..ironic that i complained about this a second ago...gah


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 4, 2005)

@kyuubiotaku: read this and learn about the ways of this forum. and that goes for all the newbies out there.
*For the new people FAQ *
there also exist a delete button after you have press EDIT.




> you have a valid point on the fact that mostly the answer are written in a negative way, but you must understand that more than 50% posts here questions that have already easily been answered in the first post, people just read the topic title and forget to read the stuff this is actually about couse their simply to lazy, to see a large amount of people after so many people still asking the same questions that already been answered previously in other pages is kinda annoying, ofcourse no1 reads this whole thread but i insist they MUST read the first post, since that includes all the things you need to know about the 18+ section and how to join!


damn right, i dont understand why so many ppl cant just read the first post. how much effort does that take? 


> i don't want to get into a flame war with you because i don't know you at all, but have all your posts since oct 2004 (all16,393 of them) been spam free. please chill out just a little


she is the spam queen of this place and yes, most of her post in the past have been spam. however for that, she has been banned several times. and you know, if you post in the convo thread then the posts in there count as well. just dont forget that old members like she have been her for a long time, therefor she knows the rules pretty well.


----------



## kyuubiotaku (May 4, 2005)

> there also exist a delete button after you have press EDIT



hmm wierd cause I dont have that option. Just smilies and Additional Options (Thread subscription, disabling smilies, parsing text). Reason?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 4, 2005)

kyuubiotaku said:
			
		

> hmm wierd cause I dont have that option. Just smilies and Additional Options (Thread subscription, disabling smilies, parsing text). Reason?


here it is, press the button


comon now, use your common sense. 
ah and one more thing that includes everybody in here:

*I will not allowed any kind of conversation or braindead spam.
You break that rule and I will put your name on the Blacklist.* 
There wont be any kind of warnings or anything like that.
*
Blacklist = a list in where you will denied the access to the bath house



_El Jackal - mod of the Bath House_


----------



## kakashi5 (May 4, 2005)

no problem jackal, i'm not here to get a huge post count, i just want to contribut a bit. as for whoever negative repped me and called me a stupid shithead for posting this:



> we have to get to 100 posts purely as a curiosity thing


 
they need to chill out and grow up a little, that or develop a sense of humour.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 4, 2005)

oh and he's right about the delete option not being there, i just tried with my posts in this thread and it's not there. however, it is there when i try on a post in the theory forum.weird.


----------



## kyuubiotaku (May 4, 2005)

> oh and he's right about the delete option not being there, i just tried with my posts in this thread and it's not there. however, it is there when i try on a post in the theory forum.weird.



so should i point out my messages to an admin/mod? Ill happily have all my messages, including this one, deleted in contrition for my mistake.


----------



## Shin Bastard (May 4, 2005)

Actually yeah, the 16,000 poster powers. Istill can't delete my posts.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 4, 2005)

i can delete all my other posts except the ones in this thread. that's odd.


----------



## Shin Bastard (May 4, 2005)

I think it's the ones in the Konoha times. Once it didn't let you edit.


----------



## Sayo (May 4, 2005)

kakashi5 said:
			
		

> i can delete all my other posts except the ones in this thread. that's odd.


lol, you sure couse i CAN delete mine =\  

last time i checked i didn't had any moderator status =/

im guessing your doing something wrong. .


----------



## Shin Bastard (May 4, 2005)

I'm guessing your postcount of 16,402. Makes you a spammer formerly known as N@Sc. And you probably spend your life here and have found the delete bttton. Please use it on yourself promptly. You have been warned.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 4, 2005)

yes i'm sure. please stop spamming. can a mod delete this post?


----------



## Sayo (May 4, 2005)

Shin Bastard said:
			
		

> I'm guessing your postcount of 16,402. Makes you a spammer formerly known as N@Sc. And you probably spend your life here and have found the delete bttton. Please use it on yourself promptly. You have been warned.


stop spamming sjeesh you realy need to read the rules =\


----------



## Shin Bastard (May 4, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> stop spamming sjeesh you realy need to read the rules =\



Sayoko: Please stop calling the kettle black. we are trying to figure ot what is wrong. We don't need your spamming. We are trying to help Kakashi5 find out how to delete posts.

Kakashi5h and I think it's under edit KAkashi.


----------



## Sayo (May 4, 2005)

Shin Bastard said:
			
		

> Sayoko: Please stop calling the kettle black. we are trying to figure ot what is wrong. We don't need your spamming. We are trying to help Kakashi5 find out how to delete posts.
> 
> Kakashi5h and I think it's under edit KAkashi.


oh for god sakes spare me the crap, your OBVIOUSLY a banned member with another count who tryes to get under my skin couse i pwned u in the past, i suggest u keep it down be4 you get banned :/

so if you don't mind just continu "helping" him and stop flaming me.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 4, 2005)

Be nice
For starters; be a nice to each other. With a lot of people together in/on a place, you will know that not everyone will agree with you on something. Everyone has different opinions on a matter, lets all be respectfull towards each other and our opinions.

 Don't be a hero
Don't act like a tough guy towards the rest of the forum members, moderators and administrators. They are not more important then you are, and you are not more important then they are. Mutual respect is what counts! You only risk a warning or even worse, just by triyng to be a though guy on the interweb!

 Personal Affairs
Personal affairs (Example: Problems with other members) are NOT to be fought out via the forums. if you have some kind of problem with someone, use an instant messenger program like MSN, ICQ or AIM, you can always mail each other, or use the PM function.

The forum and its members have no part in it, so dont make them be. 


AND the most important one;

No Flaming / No Fanboys
Flamewars contribute absolutely nothing to the forums; Dont get aggrivated. if a mod or Admin encounters a (potential) flamewar, the participants, but in any case the starter, will be warned, if not banned for a time span the moderator/admin in question seems fit.

There is no gain in hammering forth about a particular subject. If a thread degrades to a "yes/no" fight, be the smarter one and leave it be.



*now i'm not going to post here again, so if you still have a problem you can find me on msn.


----------



## Shin Bastard (May 4, 2005)

What are you talking aout I just found this website. Look I don't know who you are but you obviously are against a whole lot of people so quit being homophobic and let me help kakashi5.

Kakashi5: Oh wait I just checked again and it won't let me delete either. Sayoko lied.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 4, 2005)

i already warn you all before, that's it. 
why are you spamming in here?! i dont care about the fact that you cant delete your posts, just dont post more.
If you got a problem with your posts, then contact an admin or something.

*Shin Bastard* and *kakashi5* are in the Blacklist for 1 month,
thats means that you are not allowed to enter the Bath House.
I told you in my last post:



			
				El Jackal said:
			
		

> *I will not allowed any kind of conversation or braindead spam.
> You break that rule and I will put your name on the Blacklist.*
> There wont be any kind of warnings or anything like that.*


----------



## Gaara7 (May 4, 2005)

have you ever been in a forum??
i mean chill out guy and don`t know how to delete-guy....
ever heard of : Don`t Doublepost, in delete-guy`s case even a quattro or more post
.....dude just go to the convo-thread and spam.....

sidenote: When may i join again??


----------



## Kahve (May 5, 2005)

I don't even think that i requested a join to the 18+ forums correctly 
*Edit --> Nope, i didn't. Will have to request the join later on


----------



## odin_valkyrie (May 7, 2005)

well i cant wait to see this.


----------



## Japanaman (May 7, 2005)

wow... I'm surronded by pervs...I finally feel at home! lol


----------



## Tsuuga (May 8, 2005)

Well, that took less time than I anticipated...

Posting relevantly and contributing to threads is quite addicting! ...Now, I want in.


----------



## Raine The Dumb One (May 8, 2005)

well it's a good idea to add this kinda stuff makes forums more interesting


----------



## Sayo (May 8, 2005)

Japanaman said:
			
		

> wow... I'm surronded by pervs...I finally feel at home! lol


u still need the 100 posts ;]


----------



## BlackCoven (May 8, 2005)

perv's indead.....


----------



## Oujisama (May 8, 2005)

Shin Bastard said:
			
		

> Sayoko: Please stop calling the kettle black. we are trying to figure ot what is wrong. We don't need your spamming. We are trying to help Kakashi5 find out how to delete posts.
> 
> Kakashi5h and I think it's under edit KAkashi.



Wow hes been trying to help the whole time before some other idiots *coughcoughyoucoughcough* started flaming him because they thought he was spamming when he really wasnt he was just trying to help but no they just keep flaming him more and more and more until he flamed back and now that makes it look like hes just as bad as them but no hes just defending himself its not spam you cant consider everything spam you just dont have a proper defense for yourself oh go cry me a river grow up or shut up.

^ lmao...


----------



## Uchiha-Chriss (May 8, 2005)

Ryu said:
			
		

> ....*fall over laughing* add 15GB of doujins to that, and your getting close to my yaoi doujin/manga collection XD
> ..course, that is yaoi.. *giggle*  :



We should be friends x.x


----------



## Dr. Maturin (May 8, 2005)

I have 100 posts, so let me in!


----------



## Sayo (May 8, 2005)

Devilish_Angel said:
			
		

> Wow hes been trying to help the whole time before some other idiots *coughcoughyoucoughcough* started flaming him because they thought he was spamming when he really wasnt he was just trying to help but no they just keep flaming him more and more and more until he flamed back and now that makes it look like hes just as bad as them but no hes just defending himself its not spam you cant consider everything spam you just dont have a proper defense for yourself oh go cry me a river grow up or shut up.
> 
> ^ lmao...


no need to bring that up again, he's just a silly ex-member who can't sleep couse i prolly pwned him once. . . *sigh*


----------



## Oujisama (May 8, 2005)

Yes yes i just felt the need to yell at his stupidity.


----------



## phreakuency (May 8, 2005)

*I need the d4|\/|n 100 posts*

how do you guys do it, 100 posts? my first one didn't even show up!


----------



## Oujisama (May 8, 2005)

Oh please its not that hard. Just spread your posts around all the over the forum so it doesnt look like spam in one section. You dont have to rush it, you'll get it eventually.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (May 9, 2005)

i like cartoon cock


----------



## Sayo (May 9, 2005)

Shikamaru-sama said:
			
		

> i like cartoon cock


i thought you we're a guy o_?


----------



## Hayabusa (May 9, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i thought you we're a guy o_?


Ever heard of people who are gay?


----------



## Sayo (May 9, 2005)

Hayabusa said:
			
		

> Ever heard of people who are gay?


he claimed to be straight a few times on the forum ;/


----------



## Kepa (May 9, 2005)

Tsuuga said:
			
		

> Well, that took less time than I anticipated...


the 18+mods are suprisingly active 


			
				Hayabusa said:
			
		

> Ever heard of people who are gay?


I thought they only existed in fairy tales??


----------



## Hayabusa (May 9, 2005)

> I thought they only existed in fairy tales??


They do?! i never knew that.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (May 9, 2005)

Shikamaru-sama said:
			
		

> i like cartoon cock



what the fuck!

oh god, i seriously didnt type that......i left my pc when i was at college....


ohhhh some people gonna die.


(and btw Sayoko, yes i am straight, and happy with my gf =D)


----------



## Hayabusa (May 9, 2005)

I hate immature idiots who do that.


----------



## Sayo (May 9, 2005)

Shikamaru-sama said:
			
		

> what the fuck!
> 
> oh god, i seriously didnt type that......i left my pc when i was at college....
> 
> ...


bwhahaha, kinda stupid to leave your pc online on a page that goes over hentai 10 plus stuff ;p


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (May 9, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> bwhahaha, kinda stupid to leave your pc online on a page that goes over hentai 10 plus stuff ;p


na i left the forums on, and it turns out my friends are very excitable when they see the words 18 plus 

bunch of wankers

so, in conclusion, no Shika-sama does not like/enjoy/derive any sexual pleasure from cartoon cock


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 9, 2005)

wth, why are you ppl having your own personal convo in here. 
stop that now, thats enough. -_-


----------



## Hayabusa (May 9, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> wth, why are you ppl having your own personal convo in here.
> stop that now, thats enough. -_-


If you had ANY sense at all you would get this topic locked.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 9, 2005)

Hayabusa said:
			
		

> If you had ANY sense at all you would get this topic locked.


i *cant* locked this place down, my mod powers dont work in this part of the forum. and I still think this place deserves another chance, its after all a great place to see how idiots act, all trying to get into the bath house. you dont know how many members have been put into the blacklist thanks to this thread.


----------



## Kepa (May 9, 2005)

yeah, the bathhouse should be by invitation only 
(meaning if you someone type "I like cartoon cock", you should invite him ^^)

oh well... I'll stop now 

PS: is there a way for us to see the blacklist?


----------



## Sayo (May 9, 2005)

jackal if you think about it what os ontopic here, there's absolutely nothin here that is ontopic couse all the rules for applying are posted in the first post, if you scrap the so-called spam posts out of it you'll get a losy 70 pages long drooling of newbs saying "_WEEEEEE  I WANT!!111 pR0N ROX0rZ_" with a following reply by me or any1 else saying they're stupid and need to read the first posts couse they need the 100 posts to apply first. .


----------



## Shin Bastard (May 9, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> no need to bring that up again, he's just a silly ex-member who can't sleep couse i prolly pwned him once. . . *sigh*




No actually I just joined. I was just going by your previous posts. All 16,000 of them in which you were pwned by other memebers or instigated carelessly. I wonder why you still stay here?

@Jackal: Oh and how can we tell who is on the Bathhouse blacklist?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 9, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> PS: is there a way for us to see the blacklist?


No. but maybe in the future =X


> jackal if you think about it what os ontopic here, there's absolutely nothin here that is ontopic couse all the rules for applying are posted in the first post, if you scrap the so-called spam posts out of it you'll get a losy 70 pages long drooling of newbs saying "WEEEEEE I WANT!!111 pR0N ROX0rZ" with a following reply by me or any1 else saying they're stupid and need to read the first posts couse they need the 100 posts to apply first.


im aware of that, but this is one good place to catch the idiots... :xp
and they can ask questions releated to the bath house.


> No actually Ipwned you. But Vash pwned me. You can't pwn anyone. You aren't even a mod just a spammer.


she is one of our oldest members and she probably knows the rules as good as others mods. therefor right now: she > you 
 and Vash owns everybody ^^


> @Jackal: Oh and how can we tell who is on the Bathhouse blacklist?


you cant. only me and the rest of the mods/admins knows becouse we got a wonderful list in our place.


----------



## zingymaster (May 9, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> jackal if you think about it what os ontopic here, there's absolutely nothin here that is ontopic couse all the rules for applying are posted in the first post, if you scrap the so-called spam posts out of it you'll get a losy 70 pages long drooling of newbs saying "_WEEEEEE  I WANT!!111 pR0N ROX0rZ_" with a following reply by me or any1 else saying they're stupid and need to read the first posts couse they need the 100 posts to apply first. .


true that. always some sort of pointless argument going on in here. 
hentai should be the word that brings us all together.


----------



## Sayo (May 9, 2005)

> I was just going by your previous posts. All 16,000 of them in which you were pwned by other memebers or instigated carelessly. I wonder why you still stay here?


drop the provoking behaviour and i'll do the same, couse that realy didn't made any sense :/


----------



## ArcaSpiff (May 9, 2005)

dammit, my post count says 17....but i coulda swear it was higher.

I hardly post on the forums because there are too many "young people"

now that there is a good forum where people my own age can post, i prolly wont get in cause of my post count.

I understand WHY you have that stipulation, but you should have some other means incase you dont meet that requirement.


----------



## Sayo (May 9, 2005)

ArcaSpiff said:
			
		

> dammit, my post count says 17....but i coulda swear it was higher.
> 
> I hardly post on the forums because there are too many "young people"
> 
> ...


well most members who are around 16 -/+ mostly act pretty mature and have "ok" grammar, but they're always a bunch of grazy fanboys between feel free to post anywhere couse you won't get herrassed. . .


----------



## Ketsubou (May 10, 2005)

Hey Sayoko ur image...is it a clip from an anime or is it just something you put together. I just joined and didnt feel like readin all the pages and seeing if anyone asked you that.


----------



## KK (May 10, 2005)

Ketsubou said:
			
		

> Hey Sayoko ur image...is it a clip from an anime or is it just something you put together. I just joined and didnt feel like readin all the pages and seeing if anyone asked you that.



That is Ichimaru Gin from the anime Bleach. SEE IT!


----------



## Sayo (May 10, 2005)

Ketsubou said:
			
		

> Hey Sayoko ur image...is it a clip from an anime or is it just something you put together. I just joined and didnt feel like readin all the pages and seeing if anyone asked you that.


well that's kinda off-topic in here, but like kaga said it's from bleach, if u have any personall questions u can just gimme a PM, no prob. .


----------



## squall15 (May 10, 2005)

a nice way (at least the moderators are trying) to keep those little punks from viewing the 18+ forum... lol


----------



## Ardus (May 10, 2005)

100 posts...I saw this damn topic the day it was put up and I still haven't reached the 100 posts.  They should rename the board to "forum for adults with no lives only".  I mean, if you're over 18, you don't have time to get over 100 posts.  That board is probably hella empty.


----------



## Sayo (May 10, 2005)

> That board is probably hella empty.


believe what u want but if you keep whining than just don't apply =)


----------



## Danger cart (May 10, 2005)

Ardus said:
			
		

> 100 posts...I saw this damn topic the day it was put up and I still haven't reached the 100 posts.  They should rename the board to "forum for adults with no lives only".  I mean, if you're over 18, you don't have time to get over 100 posts.  That board is probably hella empty.



It's not that hard   . I only post like, once or twice a day, and I got up to 100 posts in less than a month.


----------



## Takuza (May 10, 2005)

This forum doesn't really have enough good topics for me to make 100 post.... but I must to join the +18 forum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArcaSpiff (May 10, 2005)

yeah, i gotta some how make 100 posts....


----------



## Sayo (May 10, 2005)

anime606 said:
			
		

> This forum doesn't really have enough good topics for me to make 100 post.... but I must to join the +18 forum!!!!!!!!!!


it's a VERY busy forum there enough places for you people to talk about things, you all say how to get 100 posts? take the games in the ramen for example, or the convo? should provide enough places to spam for u for a while =\


----------



## kbizzle (May 10, 2005)

Almost to the land of babes!! xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2005)

kbizzle said:
			
		

> Almost to the land of babes!! xD


 

 ..................................................  

I love reading some of these posts, lol


----------



## Neko Cat (May 11, 2005)

Nope do not think so   No body's slave


----------



## Sayo (May 11, 2005)

Neko Cat said:
			
		

> Nope do not think so   No body's slave


. . ????.. . .


----------



## kakashi5 (May 11, 2005)

wtf? who said you were a slave?


----------



## Neko Cat (May 11, 2005)

lol I clicked the don't click button lol


----------



## bksianzz (May 11, 2005)

maybe shud reduce the min post count to 50? coz those above 18 are propably working and have little time for forums


----------



## Powerman (May 11, 2005)

Lowering it to 50 I think is an interesting idea ... But I'm close enough to 100 it doesn't bother me nearly as much as it did.


----------



## Reznor (May 11, 2005)

Neko Cat said:
			
		

> lol I clicked the don't click button lol


Who are you talking to?

Tells us what you see. We can help.



> maybe shud reduce the min post count to 50? coz those above 18 are propably working and have little time for forums


 We want ppl in the bath house that aren't here just for the bath house if you know what I mean.



			
				Blazebrood said:
			
		

> Lowering it to 50 I think is a good idea... But I'm close enough to 100 it doesn't bother nearly as much as it did.


Very close to 100.
Happy 100th post.


----------



## Sayo (May 11, 2005)

bksianzz said:
			
		

> maybe shud reduce the min post count to 50? coz those above 18 are propably working and have little time for forums


or maybe you need to understand mods don't listen to any losy excuses. .


----------



## dart533 (May 11, 2005)

Might as well make my 100th post in here... = p


----------



## Shin Bastard (May 11, 2005)

/\ lol u bastard. Oops I just calle the kettle black like someone I know.


I submit my registration for the board, no?


Ahh, I will constantly edit this post until I get in. It wil be like a weblog except on a forum.


----------



## zingymaster (May 11, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> or maybe you need to understand mods don't listen to any losy excuses. .


yep, thats it. i was just waiting for ur input. u never dissapoint


----------



## kittan81 (May 11, 2005)

Haha..

I usually lurk around the forums reading stuff and not writing... So now i have to steppup the pace...

And reading what shunsui wrote, by guaging the age, etc... Can i just scan my ID and e-mail it u... u can see it's me on webcam or something haha


----------



## Weavern (May 11, 2005)

Nice to see something new put forth. However it is a shame that it will take forever for some of the lurkers to obtain the necessary post counts to lurk and view more material. Pity its not threads read or time here. As far as I can tell wont this just result in people spamming threads to get their post counts up above 100? Or 50 as some had suggested.

-Lurker (who wishes had 100 posts)


----------



## brkencue (May 11, 2005)

Kbizzle, I agree with you, so close just need a month more or so!!!! hahhahahaa.  They better have Tsunade or showing her milkshake or something 

I'm out


----------



## ArcaSpiff (May 11, 2005)

well off to spam...er...i mean make important posts filled with info and meaning.


----------



## Sayo (May 11, 2005)

> yep, thats it. i was just waiting for ur input. u never dissapoint


thou shall not spam. . 



> I usually lurk around the forums reading stuff and not writing... So now i have to steppup the pace...
> 
> And reading what shunsui wrote, by guaging the age, etc... Can i just scan my ID and e-mail it u... u can see it's me on webcam or something haha


what if every1 reads and no1 writes a thing, thought of that, people post to keep this place alive and be a part of the community.

all u whiners who think it needs to be degraded to 50 posts i have only 1 thing to say to you, bad luck couse that ain't gonna happen. .


----------



## legan (May 11, 2005)

People are still posting here..... well you know what I think and this is slightly hypercritical I know but hey.

Leave the spammers be, it's obvious that they're not listening to a word you say so either come back here to check see who needs to be on the blacklist, ban all spammers or just give up, leave it and hope they where just spamming for attention.


----------



## Sayo (May 12, 2005)

Bloodloss said:
			
		

> People are still posting here..... well you know what I think and this is slightly hypercritical I know but hey.
> 
> Leave the spammers be, it's obvious that they're not listening to a word you say so either come back here to check see who needs to be on the blacklist, ban all spammers or just give up, leave it and hope they where just spamming for attention.


but it does end off-topic convo's


----------



## Catalase (May 12, 2005)

Geez, this means that I still need to post about 80 posts or more so....A long way to go...Personally, I think there is not much room for me to say something, since everybody already does say things I am going to say...plus, life in uni will be a massive hectic to me...Can't I just scan my ID? [well, it's in Korean, but you still can see the date I got born...;;;]


----------



## spiXder (May 12, 2005)

What!!!!! 100 minumum post!!!, this is like my 4th post so far. At this rate, even if ii'm 50 i still can't get in. gyaaaaaahhhh.........However if u want Pron just google it!


----------



## spiXder (May 12, 2005)

Man sif....bloody sif 100 postings....i think the forum is dying, just an excuse to gather more ppl into the forums.....hehehe ahh well only 95 more post remaining


----------



## Sayo (May 12, 2005)

@ spixder - first of all u can edit your posts.
secondly the sub forum isn't OFCOURSE just based on pics.
this forum _dying _with 20.000 members and counting since only half a year??? sure ;/


----------



## spiXder (May 12, 2005)

Oi mate i was joking bout the forum dying. i am just saying that it takes a lot of effort to get into that "area".


----------



## spiXder (May 12, 2005)

yo Sayako i just noticed your near 17k posts, it makes the 100 requirement post look like a childs play, hahaha then u compare it to my posts, hahhaha omg we joined at the same date too. OMFG, 17k post in such a short time!!!!


----------



## Sayo (May 12, 2005)

if you want to add something edit your message instead of double posting, the butten looks like this =\


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2005)

spiXder said:
			
		

> yo Sayako i just noticed your near 17k posts, it makes the 100 requirement post look like a childs play, hahaha then u compare it to my posts, hahhaha omg we joined at the same date too. OMFG, 17k post in such a short time!!!!




You were here since October 

what have you been doing?


----------



## kakashi5 (May 12, 2005)

something useful?


----------



## Sayo (May 12, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> You were here since October
> 
> what have you been doing?


im guessing he had 1 of those lives outside the internet, i think there more people like him but i don't know 4 sure


----------



## I'm with Stupid (May 12, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> im guessing he had 1 of those lives outside the internet, i think there more people like him but i don't know 4 sure


you do know, those are just a myth...there IS no life outside the internet


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> im guessing he had 1 of those lives outside the internet, i think there more people like him but i don't know 4 sure




Yes, I've heard many stories about these......."outside dwellers" 

Is it true, that they can actually stay out in the sun


----------



## kakashi5 (May 12, 2005)

i'm elligible now


----------



## Sayo (May 12, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> Yes, I've heard many stories about these......."outside dwellers"
> 
> Is it true, that they can actually stay out in the sun


the sun??? i dunno what that is but sometimes i see a gilmpse of this big yellow,red thing outside, dunno what it is though =\


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> the sun??? i dunno what that is but sometimes i see a gilmpse of this big yellow,red thing outside, dunno what it is though =\




I think that big spherical object is probably something those outside dwellers put up to power their fancy outside machines and such   

or maybe it's something much more scenester


----------



## zingymaster (May 12, 2005)

no spamming in here,, u guys know the rules (i've always wanted to say that)


----------



## Damage Inc. (May 12, 2005)

maybe somethin like 3 posts per day would make more sense as a rule..... ppl join this area and when they don't post enough the y r drawn outside from this area... 
i'm readin/downloadin naruto mangas for half a year now and from time to time i had a look on that forum page...... but for one to join now .... makin 100 posts is stupid cause this would just mean someone spams to be able to join this .....


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2005)

Damage said:
			
		

> maybe somethin like 3 posts per day would make more sense as a rule..... ppl join this area and when they don't post enough the y r drawn outside from this area...
> i'm readin/downloadin naruto mangas for half a year now and from time to time i had a look on that forum page...... but for one to join now .... makin 100 posts is stupid cause this would just mean someone spams to be able to join this .....




I've been here for awhile, and it doesn't take much to get a 100 posts, there are plenty ot sections where you can express you opinions, your posts don't have to be spam neccessarily. There are plenty of games to take part in or many interests (like different anime, art, videogames, sports, etc, etc...). Don't limit yourself and explore the forums you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## gumzz (May 12, 2005)

It sucks but it does keep out the leechers ive been around for a while as well, just dont bother posting


----------



## Rufio (May 12, 2005)

I'm still struggling to boost my posts up to 100 aswell ;P


----------



## datboidere2 (May 12, 2005)

my first post is in the adult section....lol


----------



## Shin Bastard (May 12, 2005)

I still haven't gotten in. All the people who haven't seen daylight (1,500+ posts within 3 months) are probably in right now. I am so going back outside for a while.


----------



## Funiku (May 12, 2005)

sooooo....how about them age restrictions.....


----------



## amai (May 13, 2005)

so, if you're not over 18 you can't post here ?_?


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

zingymaster said:
			
		

> thats the most insane thing i've heard, u cant buy ur way into the bath house, just respect the rules, 100 posts thats all thats needed and u'll get in when u deserve to (i sound like a nicer version of sayoko :rofl )


stfu plz?

jeebo i think you have a point here, u pay for the damn thing u should have instant access for the extra stuff at the forum 2?


----------



## zingymaster (May 13, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> stfu plz?
> 
> jeebo i think you have a point here, u pay for the damn thing u should have instant access for the extra stuff at the forum 2?


u STFU and open ur eyes, if we let every narutoplus member in here then we might just as well let in anyone who claims to be 18, i thought the whole point of the 100posts was do determine  somewhat the age of those members who want to get in.everyone needs 100 posts , no exceptions.


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

zingymaster said:
			
		

> u STFU and open ur eyes, if we let every narutoplus member in here then we might just as well let in anyone who claims to be 18, i thought the whole point of the 100posts was do determine  somewhat the age of those members who want to get in.everyone needs 100 posts , no exceptions.


*sigh* u dumbass, the 100 posts is ment to keep out lurkers, the people who get in with 100 posts obviously have a normall sense of what's right and wrong, naruto plus members PAY for this thing, there not 12 year old brats who scream at their mommy to get them an icescream i dunno what's so cool about the no execption thing, ure a newb here so let the older members handle these sort of things. .


----------



## kakashi5 (May 13, 2005)

you should stop spamming and having conversations or you'll get banned when a mod sees this


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

kakashi5 said:
			
		

> you should stop spamming and having conversations or you'll get banned when a mod sees this


this isn't spamming, im explaining an on-topic discussion jeebo brought up, go read the previous posts be4 u make sucha reply :/


----------



## zingymaster (May 13, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> *sigh* u dumbass, the 100 posts is ment to keep out lurkers, the people who get in with 100 posts obviously have a normall sense of what's right and wrong, naruto plus members PAY for this thing, there not 12 year old brats who scream at their mommy to get them an icescream i dunno what's so cool about the no execption thing, ure a newb here so let the older members handle these sort of things. .


thats ur problem, because i'm the newb, i couldnt possibly understand what the rules are.what r u trying to say that only 18yr olds r narutoplus members, about the whole lurkers concept, its so easy to spam in one thread and go back to lurking.i'm a narutoplus member, but i got in on my own (with a little help from blueshift).just dont think the NP members should get in automatically.
btw thanks for the rep :


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

zingymaster said:
			
		

> thats ur problem, because i'm the newb, i couldnt possibly understand what the rules are.what r u trying to say that only 18yr olds r narutoplus members, about the whole lurkers concept, its so easy to spam in one thread and go back to lurking.i'm a narutoplus member, but i got in on my own (with a little help from blueshift).just dont think the NP members should get in automatically.
> btw thanks for the rep :


the 18+ rule doesn't realy apply, since most of the people who are there are mature enough to don't go out shouting like idiots saying random things, maybe there not all 18+ but they do act like it, u want to keep them all out and that's not going to happen, as long your a decent member who follows the rules and has the 100 posts u get access to it without any problems ..  
and i was only suggesting an idea, instead of saying 5 min after it that the idea isn't right and go fully against it *like you did* u can maybe think about something else?


----------



## zingymaster (May 13, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> the 18+ rule doesn't realy apply, since most of the people who are there are mature enough to don't go out shouting like idiots saying random things, maybe there not all 18+ but they do act like it, u want to keep them all out and that's not going to happen, as long your a decent member who follows the rules and has the 100 posts u get access to it without any problems ..
> and i was only suggesting an idea, instead of saying 5 min after it that the idea isn't right and go fully against it *like you did* u can maybe think about something else?


oh, i give up, you are the all knowing and all seeing wise one, none should ever cross you. well i just think the idea sucks.thats all from me about that.


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

zingymaster said:
			
		

> oh, i give up, you are the all knowing and all seeing wise one, none should ever cross you. *well i just think the idea sucks.*thats all from me about that.


and that's why i went against you, u posted a topic on how to make this place better, that try to make also a few suggestions, but i doubt if u can with such statements, a suggestion and espacially 1 coming from me *isn't* something like a rule that will be entered by the time an admin see's it, im just making a suggestion on giving people who pay for this a slight advantage when they intend to visit the forum, makes it also more attractive being a bit more special than the avarage member???


----------



## zingymaster (May 13, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> and that's why i went against you, u posted a topic on how to make this place better, that try to make also a few suggestions, but i doubt if u can with such statements, a suggestion and espacially 1 coming from me *isn't* something like a rule that will be entered by the time an admin see's it, im just making a suggestion on giving people who pay for this a slight advantage when they intend to visit the forum, makes it also more attractive being a bit more special than the avarage member???


*apologizes*, ur remarks have been noted.


----------



## Damage Inc. (May 13, 2005)

wether it will take hours or days... i'll work on it  .... (hopefully i won't lose contact to da real world lol)....


----------



## Jeebo (May 13, 2005)

Wow, didn't really mean to cause all that chaos right there. I understand what you're saying zingy, but I believe I have a far superior reason of why PLUS members should be get instant access. Of course there are a few that can get by, but most people who have a credit card or paypal account are 18 or older. I think parents would ask why their kids are sending website that they never heard of and most likely won't let them in fear of it being a scam or something. Same thing goes for using a paretn's credit card or paypal. I know, there will be a few who have parents that won't care or just never find out, but I don't know many parents that wouldn't care or wouldn't notice.


----------



## santubong (May 13, 2005)

add me , im super super super pervert


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

santubong said:
			
		

> add me , im super super super pervert


and your also "super super super" lazy for not reading the first post :/


			
				blue said:
			
		

> There is a 100 post minimum requirement to join


----------



## KK (May 13, 2005)

kakashi5 said:
			
		

> you should stop spamming and having conversations or you'll get banned when a mod sees this



Sayoko has been sanctioned to deal with idiots who don't read the first post. She's trying to help out when needed. Sorry, no bans for today.


----------



## The Scenester (May 13, 2005)

How do I join this 18+ section? Is my postcount sufficient enough? XD (note: I actually do need to rejoin, as part of a prank ofcourse XD)


----------



## datboidere2 (May 14, 2005)

this i where i had my first post
this will be where i will have my 100th
hentai.....here i come!!!


----------



## kreutzerlove (May 14, 2005)

woa haha you're really lookin forward to this


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

> Sayoko has been sanctioned to deal with idiots who don't read the first post.


thnx for clearing that up my dear 


> hentai.....here i come!!!


LOL =P


> woa haha you're really lookin forward to this


well if he likes hentai and other explicit art, vids he has the right to be (;


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 14, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Sayoko has been sanctioned to deal with idiots who don't read the first post. She's trying to help out when needed. Sorry, no bans for today.


lol, we are a team XD
she mentally kick them in the nuts and i kick them out of the place   



> hentai.....here i come!!!


lol...such a hardworker  :


----------



## The Scenester (May 14, 2005)

When will I see the bathouse again? It's been a day now XD


----------



## Rufio (May 14, 2005)

So could anyone tell me whats in the 18+ section ;P
Pics, Vids?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 14, 2005)

TScenester said:
			
		

> When will I see the bathouse again? It's been a day now XD


i thought you could do better =/


you are in, but dont make me kick ya out again 

*Request Granted*



> So could anyone tell me whats in the 18+ section ;P
> Pics, Vids?


a more adult section. we talk more about adult-stuff. and yes, pics exist as well.


----------



## The Scenester (May 14, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> i thought you could do better =/
> 
> 
> you are in, but dont make me kick ya out again
> ...



I know. My mind wouldn't co-operate. Don't show that here XD


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

Rufio said:
			
		

> So could anyone tell me whats in the 18+ section ;P
> Pics, Vids?


no, simply couse material shown there can't be displayed here, if any1 does it he/she get's a perm ban, regardless of rank , etc . .


----------



## EvolvingGST (May 14, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> no, simply couse material shown there can't be displayed here, if any1 does it he/she get's a perm ban, regardless of rank , etc . .



Hahaha It would be releaving to hang out with some people my age... You know with the ammount of teens in here I feel like a geezer... these guys probably don't even know what fist of the north star is >.<


----------



## silvr (May 14, 2005)

hmmm im 21 but i dont have the required posts i guess! :s


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

> Hahaha It would be releaving to hang out with some people my age... You know with the ammount of teens in here I feel like a geezer... these guys probably don't even know what fist of the north star is >.<


don't worry, there enough members here that are around the ages of 20 to 25 .. . 



> hmmm im 21 but i dont have the required posts i guess! :s


just make the 100 posts and be done with it, not that hard, use the convo once in a while


----------



## kireato (May 14, 2005)

... Okay.
So there's an 18+ section?
Well, i'll go look some other day.


----------



## legan (May 14, 2005)

Don't anyone ever bring up the Fist of the North Star ever again.... anywhere.

But yeah the majority of the people in there seem to be between 18 and 23.


----------



## santubong (May 15, 2005)

why i still cant acces 18+++ adult section  ??


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 15, 2005)

There is a 100 post minimum requirement  
havent you read the firs post -_-


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

santubong said:
			
		

> why i still cant acces 18+++ adult section  ??


couse you are Uber lazy and just read this thread title without reading the actuall content of the post to know what this topic is actually about, a topic useally get's explained in the first post wich is ofcourse made by the creator of the thread, you on the other hand get all your info from a thread title, ring a bell???


----------



## Damage Inc. (May 15, 2005)

it would've been enough if he had erd thid page 2.. the 100 post requirement is mentioned about 3 times on this page lol


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

Damage said:
			
		

> it would've been enough if he had erd thid page 2.. the 100 post requirement is mentioned about 3 times on this page lol


that's couse most people think "oh man, im not going to read all 73 pages *skip* " while they only have to read the first post. .


----------



## zingymaster (May 15, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> that's couse most people think "oh man, im not going to read all 73 pages *skip* " while they only have to read the first post. .


thats the curse of the newbie, only through mistakes can u gain enlightenment.


----------



## Damage Inc. (May 15, 2005)

...or just logical thinkin and some readin work...


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

> thats the curse of the newbie, only through mistakes can u gain enlightenment.


than im now learning not to make a comment everytime i commented some1 who made a mistake here ..  . 



> ..or just logical thinkin and some readin work...


believe me 50% can't


----------



## Damage Inc. (May 15, 2005)

lol .. i'll make a new thread about that critical point... analphabetism or just dumbness?


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

Damage said:
			
		

> lol .. i'll make a new thread about that critical point... analphabetism or just dumbness?


just call it lazyness. . =/


----------



## KageRyu (May 15, 2005)

Hey Sayoko, where do you get your sigs? Do you make your own?


----------



## zingymaster (May 15, 2005)

KageRyu said:
			
		

> Hey Sayoko, where do you get your sigs? Do you make your own?


sorry to be the one to tell you this, u r off topic, someone is going to eat you up soon, this is strictly about 18+ related posts.


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

> sorry to be the one to tell you this, u r off topic, someone is going to eat you up soon, this is strictly about 18+ related posts.


stop spamming, me and jackal are very much capable of handeling all the posts ourselfs. . 


			
				KageRyu said:
			
		

> Hey Sayoko, where do you get your sigs? Do you make your own?


i make 'em myself or i ask another members to make me 1
but it's kinda off-topic, got any other questions just PM me or some1 else. .


----------



## Takuza (May 15, 2005)

Once we get 100 post how do we join?


----------



## Sayo (May 15, 2005)

anime606 said:
			
		

> Once we get 100 post how do we join?


*sigh* the first post explaines it all, but since ure prolly reading this ill just explain it 2. . 

click on member user groups, than click on the bathhouse along with a reason . .


----------



## Cassio (May 15, 2005)

Holy... 100 posts, it'll take a life time to me.
I just post once or twice a day... damn... I think I'll have to post more.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 15, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> stop spamming, me and jackal are very much capable of handeling all the posts ourselfs. .


indeed. not to sound ungrateful zingy, but leave this to the more experience people.   


> Holy... 100 posts, it'll take a life time to me.


post more in the convos. its not that hard to gain 100 posts. =/


----------



## santubong (May 16, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> There is a 100 post minimum requirement
> havent you read the firs post -_-



                     i see    :shoked   , ok 100 post !


----------



## traquenard (May 16, 2005)

santubong said:
			
		

> i see    :shoked   , ok 100 post !



Long way to go...

Edit: 9 left for me


----------



## traquenard (May 16, 2005)

Where we enter now... just have the option to leave... nah


----------



## Damage Inc. (May 16, 2005)

it's all explained in the first post!!! read it!!! ...  User CP  Group membership or so ..bla bla u'll find it ... 

PS : edit ur posts since no one posted after ur first....


----------



## Sayo (May 16, 2005)

traquenard said:
			
		

> Where we enter now... just have the option to leave... nah


read the first post and you can edit your posts instead of doubleposting. . .


----------



## Damage Inc. (May 16, 2005)

lol sayoko  u r repeatin me ^^


----------



## Sayo (May 16, 2005)

Damage said:
			
		

> lol sayoko  u r repeatin me ^^


hmmm yes, . . .right.. . ic  .. oh well . .


----------



## Zerolok (May 16, 2005)

I vote Cel the Guardian of the Bathhouse.


----------



## SonicTron (May 16, 2005)

sigh on this 100 post thing, I've been on the board actively reading for months now and  i  hardly ever post, yet im still not allowed to have access


----------



## Sayo (May 16, 2005)

SonicTron said:
			
		

> sigh on this 100 post thing, I've been on the board actively reading for months now and  i  hardly ever post, yet im still not allowed to have access


u just need an extra 30, ain't hard at all (:

oh and thnx zero ^_~


----------



## Zerolok (May 16, 2005)

Lol, i always see your posts here telling the damn new ppl over and over the same things XP  I woulda strangled them a long time ago.


----------



## Sayo (May 16, 2005)

> Lol, i always see your posts here telling the damn new ppl over and over the same things XP I woulda strangled them a long time ago.


oh well, i just count to then 10 think how i was when i came here and then help em out (:


----------



## Zerolok (May 16, 2005)

ahaha!  I never needed help


----------



## Sayo (May 16, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> ahaha!  I never needed help


yes u did, was called _forcefull behaviour rehabitation_


----------



## Zerolok (May 16, 2005)

My memory was erased it seems   p.s. im lost...


----------



## tekkdeath (May 16, 2005)

I find it amusing how so many people don't read the rules and continue to nag people with the same question hehe .


----------



## Sayo (May 16, 2005)

tekkdeath said:
			
		

> I find it amusing how so many people don't read the rules and continue to nag people with the same question hehe .


very amusing, but it get less amusing after correcting all the mistakes after *73* pages


----------



## Zerolok (May 16, 2005)

But this thread has much fun.  Even with all the tards coming in.  I even managed to get it closed once or twice i think


----------



## KageRyu (May 16, 2005)

Hey guys, I got my 100+ posts and I'm 19. So, when do I find out if I'm able to view and post in the Konoha Bathhouse?


----------



## Shunsui (May 17, 2005)

when you view the bath house


----------



## The Scenester (May 17, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> But this thread has much fun.  Even with all the tards coming in.  I even managed to get it closed once or twice i think



The first time was me I think and that got me banned aswell XD


----------



## Sayo (May 17, 2005)

> The first time was me I think and that got me banned aswell XD


it wasn't me[/_shaggy_]



> Hey guys, I got my 100+ posts and I'm 19. So, when do I find out if I'm able to view and post in the Konoha Bathhouse?


when u make a request (first post explaines how to) and then a mod accepts you and voila, a sub forum pop up out of no where .. .


----------



## KageRyu (May 17, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> when u make a request (first post explaines how to) and then a mod accepts you and voila, a sub forum pop up out of no where .. .


I already made a request but at that time I only had like 10 posts or something. So, should I make another request?


----------



## Sayo (May 17, 2005)

KageRyu said:
			
		

> I already made a request but at that time i had like 10 posts or something. So, should I make another request?


uh yes, mods don't keep track of every individuel who makes a mistake and wants to join some time after he finnally has the 100 posts =\


----------



## Reznor (May 17, 2005)

I find it amusing how so many people don't read the rules and continue to nag people with the same question hehe  #1569  ​


----------



## SamuraiSoul (May 17, 2005)

I'm definitely over 18...but I don't have enough posts.  And apparently, FC posts don't count >_>


----------



## Sayo (May 17, 2005)

but convo posts DO count 
over here


----------



## Reznor (May 17, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> but convo posts DO count
> over here


That still does make sense to me that off-topic and FCs don't count toward it, but convo's do.

*Quits spamming 18+ thread*


----------



## Sayo (May 17, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> *Quits spamming 18+ thread*


thnk u very much, think me and jackal can handle this thread >,> 

soooo, an1 of the newbs want to get told that they need 100 posts first!? >=D


----------



## santubong (May 17, 2005)

how many more i need to posted? 
sry if i double post the reason .... 
waiting u accepted untill blur ... ^

btw .. sry if my english not so good


----------



## Sayo (May 17, 2005)

santubong said:
			
		

> how many more i need to posted?
> sry if i double post the reason ....
> waiting u accepted untill blur ... ^
> 
> btw .. sry if my english not so good


under your avatar you see a few things like location/age, among them there is "posts" after it is a number wich says currently 12, everytime u make a post the number increases higher and higher, u need a totall of 100 be4 u can make a request to enter the bathhouse. ..


----------



## H3t L4C|<4J (May 17, 2005)

hooray for boobais! how do i join? =D


----------



## Sayo (May 17, 2005)

ItachiDaSmex said:
			
		

> hooray for boobais! how do i join? =D


first of all, your age says 13, you either change it to 18 or leave it.
secondly, your post number is currently at 1, wich means u have 99 left to go be4 u can make a request, im sure you be enlightened reading the first post of this thread (:


----------



## H3t L4C|<4J (May 17, 2005)

"first of all, your age says 13, you either change it to 18 or leave it.
secondly, your post number is currently at 1, wich means u have 99 left to go be4 u can make a request, im sure you be enlightened reading the first post of this thread (:"

ah thanks dude. 
you sure got a lof of posting going on, dont you? SO BIG


----------



## Sayo (May 17, 2005)

> you sure got a lof of posting going on, dont you? SO BIG


yes im a very devoted person who has been here since almost the beginn. . .


----------



## santubong (May 17, 2005)

> Ninja Rank:
> Academy Student
> 
> 
> ...


u mean this need 100 post ?
or ...
owh now i understand .... 
last time i thought need posted at the "group membership" 100x ?


----------



## Sayo (May 17, 2005)

santubong said:
			
		

> u mean this need 100 post ?


yes that's the 1 . . .


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 17, 2005)

ItachiDaSmex said:
			
		

> hooray for boobais! how do i join? =D


what the nice *lady* said. :


> u mean this need 100 post ?


yes. a hundred of them or no pr0n >P


----------



## santubong (May 17, 2005)

ok thx ... sry for my mistaken ...


----------



## Zerolok (May 17, 2005)

boobais is such a gay word.  you're obviously underage man.


----------



## H3t L4C|<4J (May 17, 2005)

"what the nice lady said. "
thx ERO-sannin, rofl

"boobais is such a gay word. you're obviously underage man."
BIG words coming from a monkey-man LOL


----------



## Zerolok (May 17, 2005)

Monkeys are a million times better than you, and anyone with a generic Itachi name.


----------



## Sayo (May 17, 2005)

k that will do people  . . .


----------



## H3t L4C|<4J (May 17, 2005)

"Monkeys are a million times better than you, and anyone with a generic Itachi name."

you are no fun ;_;


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 17, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> Monkeys are a million times better than you, and anyone with a generic Itachi name.


monkeys = beer 

and ItachiDaSmex is on the blacklist ^^
brat...


----------



## Sayo (May 17, 2005)

stop spamming, i explained what u need to do to @ the 100 posts, and zero - just ignore comments made by people here, than no1 will be in trouble (:


----------



## Zerolok (May 17, 2005)

I win, goodbye


----------



## semperfi (May 17, 2005)

where can i find the 18+ thread??
i'm in...but can't find it


----------



## Zerolok (May 17, 2005)

Hit the index, and find the bathouse.


----------



## semperfi (May 17, 2005)

Zerolok the Marmoset said:
			
		

> Hit the index, and find the bathouse.


thanks mate


----------



## KageRyu (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for your help Sayoko. I have another question though, how long does it usually take for the mods to approve me?


----------



## Takuza (May 17, 2005)

Woot! 100 Post! I can join now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2007)

*New Rule:* When you apply for admission, in your reason list, you must at least state that *you're 18 years or older*.


----------

